# Naruto Wallpapers



## MechaTC (May 18, 2005)

Please remember to use spoiler buttons to hide the big ones, so that they don't screw over the forum's shape. Even better is to use the thumbnail link you get when uploading the pic on imageshack or similar sites.
As mentioned below everything not yet appeared in the anime is a spoiler, so be considerate and use spoiler tags. // Axass

Post the best naruto wallpapers you have here for the benefit of others.  No hentai of course and please mark wallpapers with spoiler tags if there are spoilers in it.  Anything after the time skip is considered a spoiler, even new character designs :/


----------



## MechaTC (May 18, 2005)




----------



## Frito Bandito (May 18, 2005)

Oh. Nice wallpapers. Do you have more Sasuke ones? Thank you so much <^.^>


----------



## Svenjamin (May 18, 2005)

i have a question. am i allowed to post the artwork of another person? i have an excellent wallpaper of Sakon/Ukon in CS2 form!


----------



## Spectrum (May 18, 2005)

Shwebie said:
			
		

> i have a question. am i allowed to post the artwork of another person?


Well, I hope so, seeing as otherwise I'm in trouble. I don't know who drew some of these. XD



The boys of the Rookie 9, looking pretty spiffing badass.



Sasuke, looking pretty spiffing badass.



Yondaime looking pretty spiffing badass.



And Lee, Naruto, Sasuke, and Neji just looking... fancy.


----------



## Spectrum (May 18, 2005)

(OMFG teh double-p0st3rz!!11)



"I am vengeance.  I am the night.  I am... GAARA."



Naruto and Sasuke chillin' in the moonlight.



Lee.  Just Lee.



And Team Yondaime, just for kicks.


----------



## BraggZero (May 18, 2005)

May upload more later.


----------



## Lizzy-kun (May 18, 2005)

*Gaara Wallpaper*

My first wallpaper ever. All images are from the manga, which I colored and photoshopped myself. Enjoy!
Gaara Wallpaper


----------



## Strider-Hiryu (May 18, 2005)

^^^^ lol funny pick ^^^^^
you guys got some sweet assed wall papers. =]
im happy 4  while


----------



## Beatnik (May 18, 2005)

Great idea for a thread, I've been wanting something like this for a while.  Keep up the good work peeps.


----------



## DesertLily (May 18, 2005)

This is one I made a few weeks ago...People seemed to like it a lot.  >_>


----------



## SamuraiSoul (May 18, 2005)

Hako Hero, I like that Hinata wallpaper.  Moratteku!


----------



## TenshiOni (May 18, 2005)

Mecha, you trend whore! XD

Here are some cool Naruto wallpapers I've used in the past:


----------



## KnightofShadow (May 18, 2005)

Oh, I like this Forum very well. Because you have posted so interesting Wallpapers. The pics are very nice. Thank you to all of you


----------



## ReapeR (May 18, 2005)

Just wondering, does anyone have a nice Kimimaro wallpaper?


----------



## shakyninja (May 18, 2005)

MechaTC I really like the sakura wallpaper I prefer with the hair up and that outfit just like in the databook


----------



## Gyroscope (May 19, 2005)

The one with Sasuke and the Sound 4 is a totally bad ass one.I remember watching it in the Anime and going "WOAH!! Sukkke"


----------



## BraggZero (May 19, 2005)

Another batch of wallpapers that I like.


----------



## hinata smile (May 19, 2005)

here some links and some SD photo album
this is actually evertning in my folders: enjoy it

Urahara Kisuke
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

diffrent way now ( action )

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

I love it :
Link removed
Link removed

SD photo album (naruto)
 Various Pics


----------



## sonokoszk (May 19, 2005)

Hako Hero said:
			
		

> [/URL]




sorry, may I ask....who's this??


----------



## BraggZero (May 19, 2005)

sonokoszk said:
			
		

> sorry, may I ask....who's this??


That's bishi Yondaime for you.


----------



## KnightofShadow (May 19, 2005)

:  : Have somebody good ones of Lee. If you have can you plz give me one :  : . I hope that you have one. Also thx for the other ones


----------



## hinata smile (May 19, 2005)

is there smthing with my wallpapre...or???


----------



## DesertLily (May 19, 2005)

hinata smile said:
			
		

> is there smthing with my wallpapre...or???



I don't think so.  It loaded just fine for me.  :\


----------



## HAKU_lover (May 19, 2005)

THese are some great wallpapers thanks alot!


----------



## spinstate (May 19, 2005)

Not really wallpapers, but here's the Naruto 2004 calendar scans,


----------



## spinstate (May 19, 2005)




----------



## sonokoszk (May 19, 2005)

I've just made it 
anime 135


----------



## hinata smile (May 19, 2005)

love it the first one


----------



## Kyuubi_Xx (May 19, 2005)

Here are some I've used in the past:







And my current one:


----------



## Detrol (May 19, 2005)

i like em


----------



## ~My?tic~ (May 19, 2005)

These are some amazin wallpapers ppl. Here's some I found:

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed


----------



## Powerman (May 19, 2005)

There needs to be more Gaara WP's and some of Kakashi vs Zabuza


----------



## Kyuubi_Xx (May 19, 2005)

I'll look for some...

By the way, here are two more Kakashi wallpapers:


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (May 19, 2005)

Kyuubi_Xx said:
			
		

> I'll look for some...
> 
> By the way, here are two more Kakashi wallpapers:


wow... they are pretty.....


----------



## writtenlife (May 20, 2005)

i wish there were some Part 2 wallpapers.  there seems to be none out there.


----------



## Gossamer (May 20, 2005)

So much greatness! My poor dial up can't handle it all! and I am gonna want to see them all too! I especially like bishi yodaime, yum yum. Thanks for all the great posts!


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 20, 2005)

You truly _do_ have good taste in fan art ^__~ (I'm still working on looking for good Kimimaros, btw). 

Here's another one from the same artist:


Masanari draws the best.Yondaimes.EVER. Anyway, if anyone's interested, visit the artist's gallery here:

Shiro Usagi (White Rabbit)

Shodai:


Iruka doesn't get enough love:


----------



## BraggZero (May 20, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> I'm still working on looking for good Kimimaros, btw.


That is good to know.  As ReapeR already mentioned previously in this thread, there's also a severe lack of actually good Kimimaro wallpapers, so if you ever were to find some high-quality ones then you know who to PM.


----------



## Naruto-Fan (May 20, 2005)

here is the one im using now:



and some i used in the past:






I wish that Naruto can sommun this frog in part 2


----------



## gunk (May 21, 2005)

made by StoneWalker:


----------



## LightningElemental (May 21, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> Iruka doesn't get enough love:


That image just flung itself onto my computer and became superglued to my desktop. Odd. 

XD

Oh, no no. I hear it's a rather common occurrence : - occa

 I've been edited by occa! *dances*


----------



## cool2not (May 21, 2005)

like past ones but better! plus no orange naruto for those who want a blue desktop.


----------



## LightningElemental (May 21, 2005)

Okies, here's some desktops for y'all!

Yondy's team/Kakashi's team

Haku (gorgeous sepia tone pic)

Hayate fan art I cropped to fit my desktop

Yondaime with Kyuubi in background

kthxbai!


----------



## Piescx (May 21, 2005)

*Wallpapers*

I found these:


----------



## hinata smile (May 21, 2005)

LightningElemental said:
			
		

> Okies, here's some desktops for y'all!
> 
> Yondy's team/Kakashi's team
> 
> ...




I llove it speacally Yondy's team/Kakashi's team and Yondaime its looks real ep


----------



## Ino-Shika-Chou (May 21, 2005)

i use...
This is cottage pie 

and for my other computer i use...
This is cottage pie


----------



## BraggZero (May 21, 2005)

Ino-Shika-Chou said:
			
		

> i use...
> Shika and the ladies
> 
> and for my other computer i use...
> Shika and the ladies


Your wallpapers have been resized by Photobucket because you exceeded their limit (250kB per picture, I believe). I suggest you try to use a different file format, as .bmp tends to be really heavy when it comes to size. Converting them to .jpg and uploading them again would solve your problem.


----------



## wrekar (May 21, 2005)

Yay Gaaraness!


----------



## Umbra (May 22, 2005)

Wow there are some spiffy backgrounds here.  In fact i just put up the badass anbu itachi too my background

However, I am noticing a distinct lack of Temari backgrounds >>


----------



## clarence1 (May 22, 2005)

hey hey hey.more itachi wallpapers pls.he's my favourite of all.


----------



## Toki no Hourousha (May 22, 2005)

Kyuubi_Xx said:
			
		

> I'll look for some...
> 
> By the way, here are two more Kakashi wallpapers:


 two? i can only see one... Can everybody see two wallpapers?


----------



## LightningElemental (May 22, 2005)

I see two...


----------



## Arima Teppei (May 22, 2005)

man we need more Hinata wallpapers people come on anyony has some good Hinata wallpapers ?


----------



## Ino-Shika-Chou (May 22, 2005)

Hako Hero said:
			
		

> Your wallpapers have been resized by Photobucket because you exceeded their limit (250kB per picture, I believe). I suggest you try to use a different file format, as .bmp tends to be really heavy when it comes to size. Converting them to .jpg and uploading them again would solve your problem.


yesh i know..i have teh images saved on my desktop. i just used photobuckett so i can post it here ^ ^
and some links..
evidence

i see a hinata wallpaper here
Xiah  

Link removed



evidence

A train that mass doesn't exist


----------



## hinata smile (May 22, 2005)

hinata pics all i got in my pc
Xiah
Xiah
Xiah
Xiah




​  just for fun


----------



## traquenard (May 22, 2005)

DesertLily said:
			
		

> This is one I made a few weeks ago...People seemed to like it a lot.  >_>



Why not having the normal Kisame (the one you taken) for a wallpaper?

That pose is freaking hot...


----------



## serenatsukino (May 23, 2005)

Hako_Hero: Wow, really nice Yon-Daime BG.  Did you make it yourself?


----------



## Cholisose (May 23, 2005)

LightningElemental said:
			
		

> Hayate fan art I cropped to fit my desktop



Awesome! (sticks it onto desktop) 

Nice Hayate pastel-ness. It feels so... somber.


----------



## TwinFang (May 23, 2005)

Don't suppose anybody has any Kiba/Akamaru wallpaper they could share/direct me to....


----------



## BraggZero (May 24, 2005)

serenatsukino said:
			
		

> Hako_Hero: Wow, really nice Yon-Daime BG.  Did you make it yourself?


Sadly no, although I wish that I was this good. I found it here, all I did was to resize it in order to better fit my desktop.

There's also a really good tutorial showing how the wallpaper was made at that site. Impressive stuff


----------



## saithan (May 24, 2005)

Those were some really awesome art and wallpapers, it's really impressive, no wonder everyone compares Naruto to Yondaime, they want the main character to grow up at be like him


----------



## occasionalutopia (May 24, 2005)

TwinFang said:
			
		

> Don't suppose anybody has any Kiba/Akamaru wallpaper they could share/direct me to....


No Kiba/Akamaru, but here's Kiba and Kuromaru ^___^


Sannin:


My current wallpaper:


----------



## Wavie-Davie (May 24, 2005)

wow this is a nice thread... some new wallpapers here... thx for giving me my new desktop background.


----------



## Itachi (May 24, 2005)

getting jiggy with it


----------



## TwinFang (May 24, 2005)

Thanks occasionalutopia!

Most appreciated.

You're most welcome ^____^ - occa


----------



## Kitsune101 (May 24, 2005)

that sakura is hot dude..


----------



## lekki (May 25, 2005)

I just colored in some pictures from the manga and modified them with photoshop.
The better I get at photoshop, the better my wallpapers will be. I also need a scanner...

*Spoiler*: _Please try to spoilertag your images if they stretch the page ^___^_


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (May 25, 2005)

*Any good wallpapers with Nidaime?*
If u have any please PM me with links  I'd be grateful


----------



## AvieGo (May 26, 2005)

yey added them all  please more


----------



## TEK (May 26, 2005)

Does anybody have a really good Jiraiya, Neji after timeskip, or Shino wallpaper?


----------



## Juraikken (May 26, 2005)

cool pictures you guys this is so cool!!!!


----------



## HeyITZthatFC (May 26, 2005)

eh i have this one, i think it looks pretty nice..its also my current..


----------



## Juraikken (May 26, 2005)

got any new walpapers people? lol these are nice!


----------



## onigiri-chan (May 27, 2005)

my own personal papers (ie made them my self)... sorry i cant do thumbnails its though photobucket><











 enjoy ^^,  non spoiler papers..lol


----------



## BraggZero (May 27, 2005)

And my current favorite:


In order to fully enjoy this one, remove every single icon on your desktop. You may in fact do this regardless of using this wallpaper or not, as it makes your desktop a lot cleaner and more gentle to the eyes. 


EDIT: onigiri-chan, that second Sakura wallpaper you made is actually quite good. ^^; But you should really try to make them in a bigger resolution like 1280x1024 or 1600x1200, as there aren't that many who use 1024x768 anymore. Also, it might be a bit too bright.


----------



## hinata smile (May 27, 2005)

Groooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooovy


----------



## Umbra (May 27, 2005)

That kurenai one looks really cool, however it seems to distort for me, is is suppossed to look like someone put a transparent black box over part of it?


----------



## LightningElemental (May 27, 2005)

@ Hako Hero
That passive-aggressive one is awesome! Thanks!


----------



## De Monies (May 28, 2005)

this is my first background  :  u like?


----------



## Toki no Hourousha (May 28, 2005)

Umbra said:
			
		

> Wow there are some spiffy backgrounds here.  In fact i just put up the badass anbu itachi too my background
> 
> However, I am noticing a distinct lack of Temari backgrounds >>


 I agree. I haven't found any temari wallpaper out there. 

Anyways, these wallpapers are so cool guys! I have got some as well, but I do not know how to post them  so could someone...anyone help me?


----------



## De Monies (May 28, 2005)

just go to


----------



## shinobi_hunter (May 28, 2005)

okay..does anyone know how to make the pictures smaller cause when i try to post it it expands the page...


----------



## TenshiOni (May 28, 2005)

shinobi_hunter said:
			
		

> okay..does anyone know how to make the pictures smaller cause when i try to post it it expands the page...





			
				DemonEyes said:
			
		

> just go to



That site should help you. Upload the picture through there. Copy what's under Thumbnail for forums (1) and paste it here.


----------



## shinobi_hunter (May 28, 2005)

ohh...didn't look enough....sorry...anyways...


----------



## Naruto-Fan (May 28, 2005)

shinobi_hunter said:
			
		

> ohh...didn't look enough....sorry...anyways...



i dont know y but i cant click on the pics u posted i think u did somethind wrong try the other options u have in order to post on a forum.


----------



## faults (May 28, 2005)

Try searching google, theres a lot of good ones their.


----------



## gunk (May 28, 2005)

these links should work...



			
				shinobi_hunter said:
			
		

>


----------



## LightningElemental (May 28, 2005)

Yey, it works now! I was really looking forward to using the top two.  Thanks


----------



## darkknigh61189 (May 28, 2005)

Holy crap. So many great wallpapers, so little time! I want them all. This was a really good idea, because I've been lookign a lot for decent wallpapers.


----------



## De Monies (May 29, 2005)

second ever wallpaper - the other one was better I think...


----------



## aibakaneko (May 29, 2005)

I made two.. it's creppy though.. ^^"


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (May 29, 2005)

Still no wallpaper with Nidaime...


----------



## Toki no Hourousha (May 29, 2005)

Here's one I've found. Thanks to DemonEyes for telling me attach them in the post.


----------



## De Monies (May 29, 2005)

anytime  : 

if you want to make it a thumbnail just click this...


----------



## ReapeR (May 29, 2005)

I made these three variations of walls on the same coloured pic. It's my first attempt on wallpapers and coloring!







What can I do, I love Kimimaro... The other wallpapers here are awesome!!!


----------



## Munken (May 29, 2005)

a lot of wallapapers here


----------



## shinobi_hunter (May 29, 2005)

sorry everybody about the wallpapers here's some more which should work


----------



## LightningElemental (May 29, 2005)

@ shinobi_hunter
Very nice, thanks for posting!


----------



## shinobi_hunter (May 29, 2005)

LightningElemental said:
			
		

> @ shinobi_hunter
> Very nice, thanks for posting!


your welcome but the real artists are the ones that you should give credit to.  I just find their works and post them. 

raikou_PL:
it's not really accurate, but



Others:


----------



## shinobi_hunter (May 29, 2005)

Here's the ones that wouldn't fit


Current one I'm using:



The rest









Enjoy!


----------



## Toki no Hourousha (May 30, 2005)

Woah...these are so nice! I'm amazed...


----------



## Toki no Hourousha (May 30, 2005)

Here're some other wallpapers. Thank you so much again for Demon Eyes for the help  Can't help thanking you


----------



## Munken (May 30, 2005)




----------



## bksianzz (May 30, 2005)

i like tat pic showing naruto and sasuke under the moon


----------



## windforcex23 (May 30, 2005)

does anyone know where i can get any Akatsuki Wall Papers?


----------



## De Monies (Jun 1, 2005)

here is another wallpaper from me! - i get bored very easily.. i think im losing my touch though.. this one is nowhere near as good as my previous two.. any tips / hints on how to make a good wallpaper or how to improve the ones i have???


----------



## Munken (Jun 1, 2005)

800*600 :sad


----------



## JesseTL (Jun 1, 2005)

Hatchie Matchie!!  very nice one.


----------



## WixuS (Jun 2, 2005)

Naruto


.jpg"]Gaara
.jpg"]Sasuke
.jpg"]Team 7
.jpg"]Sasuke


----------



## dorkeemindee (Jun 2, 2005)

WixuS said:
			
		

> Naruto
> 
> 
> .jpg"]Gaara
> ...



Holy crap, that last Sasuke wallpaper is crazy HOT!


----------



## sonokoszk (Jun 2, 2005)

dorkeemindee said:
			
		

> Holy crap, that last Sasuke wallpaper is crazy HOT!




Yep, except the name was misspelled to be UCHIWA Sasuke +___+


----------



## kadoman (Jun 3, 2005)

Wow, great thread guys!  These wallpapers are awesome.  I'll do my bit as a noob and post some of my personal faves:

Naruto
Genma crack

Gaara
Genma crack

Sasuke
Genma crack
Genma crack

Team 7
Genma crack


----------



## Toki no Hourousha (Jun 4, 2005)




----------



## WixuS (Jun 4, 2005)

kadoman said:
			
		

> Wow, great thread guys!  These wallpapers are awesome.  I'll do my bit as a noob and post some of my personal faves:
> 
> Naruto
> Godzilla's Greatest Battles
> ...


i don't think that they r awesome =/


----------



## Moni_Saku (Jun 4, 2005)

I have some walls...i hope that you like it ^^

Gaara's team--> 
Sakura--> 
Naruto--> 
Naruto--> 
Narto's team--> 
Naruto's team--> 
Naruto & Sasuke--> 
Naruto & Sasuke--> 
Naruto & Sasuke-->


----------



## hinata smile (Jun 4, 2005)

where is kakashi there is some wallpapres


----------



## Moni_Saku (Jun 4, 2005)

Of Kakashi  :


----------



## kadoman (Jun 4, 2005)

WixuS said:
			
		

> i don't think that they r awesome =/



Bwhahaaa!  You mis-read me!  I meant that all the *other* wallpapers were awesome!  As I said, I was posting my personal favourites, not wallpapers that were categorically awesome!  Haha! 

Moni_Saku - your siggy ROCKS!  That in itself would  make an excellent wallpaper! :


----------



## Moni_Saku (Jun 4, 2005)

kadoman said:
			
		

> Bwhahaaa!  You mis-read me!  I meant that all the *other* wallpapers were awesome!  As I said, I was posting my personal favourites, not wallpapers that were categorically awesome!  Haha!
> 
> Moni_Saku - your siggy ROCKS!  That in itself would  make an excellent wallpaper! :




Dou you like my sig? hehe, thanx for you oppinion!!   I make it with a "Paint Shop Pro" program...
if you want, I can make you other pic...give me some photos, the phrase that you want that i to put it and the colors that u prefer!!!   send me a pm if you want it!!

see ya!


----------



## Ginnylin (Jun 5, 2005)

big thumbs up to everyone who are posting these wallpapers.
Helping us artistically-challenged ppl =)


----------



## hinata smile (Jun 5, 2005)

Moni_Saku said:
			
		

> Of Kakashi  :




thanx alot ilike it


----------



## Noire (Jun 5, 2005)

Some wallpapers by me ^^


----------



## Noire (Jun 5, 2005)

As you can see I'm totally addicted to Gaara


----------



## sonokoszk (Jun 5, 2005)

This one is cute
thanks a lot


----------



## Moni_Saku (Jun 5, 2005)

hinata smile said:
			
		

> thanx alot ilike it



*You're welcome mate!!!  

Noire, you're an artist!!! thanx for your walls!! :amazed   *


----------



## AvieGo (Jun 7, 2005)

i honestly saved all the desktops that was posted into my pc i love them all


----------



## Toki no Hourousha (Jun 7, 2005)

Noire said:
			
		

> As you can see I'm totally addicted to Gaara


 Too bad they're 800 x 600....


----------



## wandering_pandora (Jun 7, 2005)

~.~ ooohhh,,, i've seen so many nice wallpapers but i don't know how to make one!!!


----------



## Kakashigurl20 (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm here are my wallpapers, I hope you like them:








P.S-I'm not exactly sure if ino is Hentai or not! Anyways, I hope you guys like them  oh and plz rep!


----------



## Ľāřŗŷ? (Jun 9, 2005)

*Sigh... no one here has posted wallpapers that fit 800 x 600 screens. *


----------



## naruto ninja1234 (Jun 9, 2005)

yeah i know notice that.


----------



## Moni_Saku (Jun 9, 2005)

More!...   

Lee--> 
    --> 

Gaara--> 
       --> 

4th Hokage --> 

Tsunade --> 

Kiba --> 

Shino --> 

Sasuke -->


----------



## De Monies (Jun 9, 2005)

> Sigh... no one here has posted wallpapers that fit 800 x 600 screens.


 i did i did!! i just use the 1024 x 768 or wateva it is and put them on my 800 x 600 screen.. it still works good


----------



## Hatake^Kakashi (Jun 9, 2005)

no one should still be using 800x600.....


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jun 9, 2005)

You know what we need? more Jiraiya wallpapers >_>;;


----------



## Baby Raptor (Jun 9, 2005)

DemonEyes said:
			
		

> i did i did!! i just use the 1024 x 768 or wateva it is and put them on my 800 x 600 screen.. it still works good



it supposed to work 800x600 but you need to set in protpries then streach in deskstop  then done!


----------



## Moni_Saku (Jun 9, 2005)

*I don't have walls of Jiraiya  u.u'

I only have this (Jiraiya/Tsunade/Orochimaru)

--> 

this is very cute too, of naruto/sasuke/sakura ^^

--> *


----------



## dorkeemindee (Jun 9, 2005)

Here are some of my favorites...  
Naruto
Rock Lee 
Sasuke
Kiba


----------



## anle (Jun 10, 2005)

*hi*

Man you guy has alot of cool wallpapers, please keep is going.


----------



## lekki (Jun 10, 2005)

These are my Lee wallpapers. There are 3 versions of a common theme, enjoy!

Lee1

Lee2 

Lee3


----------



## De Monies (Jun 12, 2005)

i love this one - its actually a background to a REALLY awesum NaruHina site.. but yer its all in japanese and can take a while to navagate around the site.. 
Fallen Angel COLORED
that is the site (where i got my avatar and manga sig pic from)
kool eh? anyways.. here is the background and thanks again to Juuken for showing me the site!!!


[EDIT] even though its 800x600 - i have it on my 1024x748 size screen and it still looks super dooper


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 12, 2005)

anyone have anything aboveo 1024 by 748 res?


----------



## MetallicMan (Jun 12, 2005)

does it really matter what ur resolution is? can't u just use the stretch option when u set it as ur wallpaper (save the pic, right click desktop>properties>desktop, find wallpaper, position>stretch)?


----------



## LightningElemental (Jun 12, 2005)

Actually resolution does matter. There's only a certain amount of data retained in images, so when you try to scale it up, the computer basically guesses what the extra pixels should look like. It really wouldn't make much of a difference going from similar screen resolutions, but if you tried taking an 800x600 graphic and stretching it to fit on a 1600 x 1200 monitor, it wouldn't look so nice. Here's an example.


----------



## MetallicMan (Jun 12, 2005)

yeah, but i highly doubt that situation would come up. most wallpapers are in the middle of the extremes, so stretching them should be just fine.


----------



## PaZOoZoO (Jun 13, 2005)

Good job everyone, very nice wallpapers.
Good idea for thread. I would love it if anyone had a Rock Lee wallpaper when he was drunk, ty


----------



## Moni_Saku (Jun 13, 2005)

DemonEyes said:
			
		

> i love this one - its actually a background to a REALLY awesum NaruHina site.. but yer its all in japanese and can take a while to navagate around the site..
> Link removed
> that is the site (where i got my avatar and manga sig pic from)
> kool eh? anyways.. here is the background and thanks again to Juuken for showing me the site!!!
> ...



*Cool wall of Naruto, DemonEyes!! I like so much!!

thanx!!!  *


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Jun 13, 2005)

Are there any Chouji related wallpapers out there if any?

=S=


----------



## Alone (Jun 13, 2005)

Good job, DemonEyes thank you very much that was awsome pics on that page.


----------



## De Monies (Jun 14, 2005)

anytime


----------



## kanabyss (Jun 14, 2005)

wow. . . does anyone have zabuza or iruka wp??


----------



## LightningElemental (Jun 14, 2005)

I have two Iruka ones:

Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Moni_Saku (Jun 14, 2005)

*I have some walls of Zabuza, I hope that you like it ^^:

- 
- 
- 
- *


----------



## Noire (Jun 14, 2005)

I forgot that two wallpapers are in 1024x768 , so it's the second size just for ya guys, I'm reposting them


----------



## MetallicMan (Jun 14, 2005)

man, these wallpapers are awesome.


----------



## TEK (Jun 14, 2005)

Does anyone have any Jiraiya wallpapers?


----------



## MechaTC (Jun 14, 2005)

That said:
			
		

> *Naruto*


*moved*


----------



## kanabyss (Jun 14, 2005)

thanx for the iruka and zabuza's. gladly appreciated those. thanx again.


----------



## shinobi_hunter (Jun 14, 2005)

Here's some more wallpapers









Enjoy!


----------



## De Monies (Jun 15, 2005)

that yondaime one is so awesum!!!


----------



## Ino-Shika-Chou (Jun 15, 2005)

go there, there are some hinata ones and other ones ^ ^


----------



## Saskue_Naruto (Jun 16, 2005)

idk if anyone posted this but i dont' want to look through 9 pages of wallpapers. But do you have one of Team Seven on one side and then like the Sannin on the other?


----------



## spinstate (Jun 16, 2005)

Dunno if these are already posted or not


----------



## sasuke_sama (Jun 16, 2005)

This one is done by me, hope you like it:


I have many other than this,I'll post them later.


----------



## LightningElemental (Jun 16, 2005)

Saskue_Naruto said:
			
		

> idk if anyone posted this but i dont' want to look through 9 pages of wallpapers. But do you have one of Team Seven on one side and then like the Sannin on the other?


This is the closest I have:
Yondy/Kakashi Teams


----------



## kikoff (Jun 18, 2005)

does anyone got any shikimaru wallpapers


----------



## chakra25 (Jun 18, 2005)

Nice wallpapers guys and girls... I went through everyone of them. I am not that great of an artist so I borrowed some. Here are some that I found over the net: 

EDIT: Sorry folks... tripod limited host. 

This is the site where I got these from.  Episode III - Backstroke of the West


----------



## Toki no Hourousha (Jun 20, 2005)

Anyone have a wallpaper of Shikamaru?


----------



## LightningElemental (Jun 20, 2005)

has one, if I recall. Find the Naruto Gallery and click on the pic of Shika, then click again for the wallpaper sized pic. PaintPixel = teh awesome.


----------



## De Monies (Jun 20, 2005)

okay - ive done another one - this time on my favourite character (after naruto of course!) JIRAIYA.. im pretty sure ive spelt it incorrectly on the wallpaper so jus tell me if i have - i actually like this one for some reason.. i duno he's jus so awesuM 

looks beta in full view - it does still need a little work but it'll do


----------



## rawl28 (Jun 20, 2005)

if anyone has a wallpaper of itachi on the telphone pole infront of the moon could they pm me?


----------



## sasuke_sama (Jun 20, 2005)

rawl28 said:
			
		

> if anyone has a wallpaper of itachi on the telphone pole infront of the moon could they pm me?



I can do you one if you would, but give me some time and I'll PM it for you.

Here, some other wallpapers:

The drawing is by Destiny, I only made the wall paper.


----------



## Toki no Hourousha (Jun 21, 2005)

I dunno whether these have already been posted before or not, but here goes anyways...

My current favourite:


And some others:


----------



## iLikeFire01 (Jun 21, 2005)

Heres just some pics/wallpaper I gots in my PC, and good job to all those wallpapers *most* of them are very impressive.





This is just some Ill do more later, and can someone give me some *REALLY* good Iruka, Nidaime(2nd Hokage) Wallpapers/Pics


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Jun 22, 2005)

DemonEyes said:
			
		

> [...]



You are already using Debian Logo - Swirls. Use more of them


----------



## ninjutsumaster101 (Jun 22, 2005)

*noob com'n through*

here's some i have...



 did it work?


----------



## wandering_pandora (Jun 22, 2005)

ahehe, mind if i post my work? its not that impressive but i just wanna share it. ^^;  btw, sorry if its the bigger version because i don't know how to make it appear smaller and make you click on it to see this bigger version....


----------



## De Monies (Jun 22, 2005)

to post up pictures (ninjutsumaster101) - go to 
and *wandering_pandora* - if you want a smaller pic - use image shack as a host and then copy and paste the link beside "Thumbnail for forums (1)"
oh, and iLikeFire - put spoiler tags around that pic from the manga


----------



## hOmeb0i (Jun 22, 2005)

hey shinobi hunter, where did you get ur wallpapers, id like to know wut source u got it from. like what site is it? its freakin awesome on some of the Walls u posted.


----------



## ninjutsumaster101 (Jun 23, 2005)

Thank you demon eyes!!!  wouldn't have known!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 23, 2005)

Anyone have any post timeskip Naruto wallpapers?


----------



## angelbud86 (Jun 23, 2005)

I luv these wallpapers!


----------



## wandering_pandora (Jun 24, 2005)

DemonEyes said:
			
		

> to post up pictures (ninjutsumaster101) - go to
> and *wandering_pandora* - if you want a smaller pic - use image shack as a host and then copy and paste the link beside "Thumbnail for forums (1)"
> oh, and iLikeFire - put spoiler tags around that pic from the manga


^.^ wai, wai, wai! arigatou DemonEyes-sama! HAIL DEMONEYES-SAMA! yay!


----------



## peanutpeach (Jun 25, 2005)

o.o these wallpapers rock


----------



## skmt999 (Jun 25, 2005)

Hm, I dont' think I'd really paid much attention to this thread before. Perhaps this would have been a better spot to share my DT with.....

Use if you like, it was a quickie for fun. ;-)


----------



## Aikions (Jun 25, 2005)

Not a lot of good Naruto wallpaper out there sooo... I end up making one myself =D   



Its in 1024 x 768

Used Adobe & PSP8
Used Adobe JPEG 12 High Quality JPEG

Its only version 6 so help me out and make it better


----------



## ayiarij (Jun 26, 2005)

some wallpaper that i found while browsing on the net. it seems like i have a likeing for darkish wallpp. =D


----------



## Aregashi (Jun 26, 2005)

Well what i can tell... some off these wallpapers are quite good.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jun 26, 2005)

occasionalutopia said:
			
		

> No Kiba/Akamaru, but here's Kiba and Kuromaru ^___^
> 
> 
> Sannin:
> ...



That Sannin wallpaper is great


----------



## Noire (Jun 28, 2005)

Hey, I made two new wallpapers ^^


----------



## De Monies (Jun 28, 2005)

Noire that is really awesum where did you get the shika stock from?


----------



## ShadowRave (Jun 28, 2005)

Heres some that ive found, soz if they have already been posted i havnt read all the posts


----------



## ShadowRave (Jun 28, 2005)

some more








OMG look Sasuke and Kakashi now no the Sexy no jutsu!!!!


----------



## Utz (Jun 28, 2005)

Those are really nice, keep it up !


----------



## kikoff (Jun 29, 2005)

guess it's just to troublesome to make wallpapers of shikimaru then, suits him.


----------



## Umbra (Jun 30, 2005)

WOW those kimimaro ones look great, unfortunatly the full versions dont seem to be loading for me, can anyone help?


----------



## wandering_pandora (Jun 30, 2005)

O.O ahehehe! i like that wallpaper from episode 101 ShadowRave, not to mention that was my fave comedy episode.
btw, when i click on your wallpapers, they don't lead to the images...just to the hosting site...


----------



## Nty-kun (Jun 30, 2005)

very great wallpapers who i didnt see before. Thanks for posting them. I wish i had linux so i could use more desktops


----------



## Silveraxe (Jun 30, 2005)

Here's something I did using a pic from the Manga chapter 265!


----------



## ShadowRave (Jun 30, 2005)

wandering_pandora said:
			
		

> O.O ahehehe! i like that wallpaper from episode 101 ShadowRave, not to mention that was my fave comedy episode.
> btw, when i click on your wallpapers, they don't lead to the images...just to the hosting site...


i see sorry guys il try and sort it out, ---EDIT----- ive sorted it now all the wall paper`s are 1024x768 heres 1 of choji il do the rest now


----------



## Umbra (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks a bunch for fixing those links ^_^.  That first kimimaro one is now my background, and i saved the second kimi and the temari one for potential later use


----------



## ShadowRave (Jul 1, 2005)

The first Kimimaro paper is what ive got on at the mo , il put some more wallpapers on in a while


----------



## TranQQ (Jul 2, 2005)

hehe...sorry for the late post on this one. my current wallpaper =]



hope you enjoy ^^


----------



## Sol (Jul 4, 2005)

And here's mine. ^^



Credited to:


----------



## MagusStrike (Jul 6, 2005)

Sweet wallpapers!   I like all of them but i can only pick one. I dont know wich one to pick though, but anyways. Good job and maybe you guyz can post some more later?


----------



## MrGrubby (Jul 6, 2005)

Made this one over the past few days... actually registered here just to share 



1024x768
NooOOOooo!
1200x900: 
Link removed


----------



## De Monies (Jul 6, 2005)

wow thats nice!  there arent that many good kyuubi naruto ones around


----------



## Sorano (Jul 8, 2005)

Omigosh! I love you guys! These are great wallpaper!


----------



## roninkane (Jul 8, 2005)

Wall paper?

You know how expensive it would be to print out enough of these to cover a room let alone a wall? Just joshing!  :


----------



## Sorano (Jul 9, 2005)

roninkane said:
			
		

> Wall paper?
> 
> You know how expensive it would be to print out enough of these to cover a room let alone a wall? Just joshing!  :



harharhar   

I don't know if this wallpaper had been posted yet but here you go:


----------



## Temari103 (Jul 9, 2005)

WixuS said:
			
		

> Naruto
> 
> 
> .jpg"]Gaara
> ...



eep, i cant see that...


----------



## Sorano (Jul 9, 2005)

Temari103 said:
			
		

> eep, i cant see that...



I can't see it either...   :S


----------



## Temari103 (Jul 10, 2005)

^ okay, then i guess it's not only me....but i want to SEE IT!!!


----------



## Powerman (Jul 10, 2005)

Sol said:
			
		

> And here's mine. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Credited to:




That ones great! Thank you so much. It's really nice!


----------



## Sorano (Jul 10, 2005)

Temari103 said:
			
		

> ^ okay, then i guess it's not only me....but i want to SEE IT!!!



Same!! :sad  Can somebody please fix that link!


----------



## Kakashigurl20 (Jul 10, 2005)

Nice wallpaper guyz!


			
				stargrL said:
			
		

> I can't see it either... :S


 
Me three :S  !!


----------



## Tsukigear (Jul 10, 2005)

This is the first and only wallpaper I've ever made! Probably the last one, too   
I had to change it, it hurt my eyes xD


----------



## Kakashigurl20 (Jul 10, 2005)

Pretty cool wallpaper, so many pics though!!


----------



## DOK (Jul 10, 2005)

Tsukigear said:
			
		

> This is the first and only wallpaper I've ever made! Probably the last one, too
> I had to change it, it hurt my eyes xD


 

just random charactors eh? bad quality eh? shoulda put more effort into it eh?


----------



## Saskue_Naruto (Jul 10, 2005)

someone should make an all chibi wallpaper!!!


----------



## Kakashigurl20 (Jul 10, 2005)

Saskue_Naruto said:
			
		

> someone should make an all chibi wallpaper!!!


 
Great idea! I luv chibi!So cute^^


----------



## Red Sand (Jul 10, 2005)

*Naruto, Sasuke and Sakura all grown up.*

I think this is the right place to post this (forgive me im new here).

But I wanted to share this picture (hope it hasn't been posted yet):


Pretty cool huh


----------



## Yukimura (Jul 10, 2005)

I think that's just the genins dressed up.

((BTW, Sasuke and Sakura looks awesome in that picture, but there's a whooooole lot of things off with Naruto's facepaint o_O))


----------



## Kakashigurl20 (Jul 10, 2005)

Naruto still looks like a little kid to me...


----------



## Maximus (Jul 10, 2005)

Hey welcome to NF!!

Anyway that picture is awesome. Sasuke looks badass in that picture!!


----------



## Jones (Jul 10, 2005)

awesomr pic. naruto still looks immature but sasuke was done very well in the way that he is still made out to be dark and such.


----------



## Red Sand (Jul 10, 2005)

I think Sakura was done quite well.


----------



## Kakashigurl20 (Jul 11, 2005)

yeah, i like her outfit, very detailed and all!


----------



## bksianzz (Jul 15, 2005)

Red Sand said:
			
		

> I think this is the right place to post this (forgive me im new here).
> 
> But I wanted to share this picture (hope it hasn't been posted yet):
> 
> ...



i dont like naruto's face though


----------



## De Monies (Jul 15, 2005)

i REALLY like Sakura's dress though.. on the holidays i mite see what i can do and try and make one  - i need to work on my pattern making skills


----------



## wandering_pandora (Jul 15, 2005)

@.@ nice wallpaper! hehe, they look like characters from a chinese myth because of naruto's face paint! make's me think he's Son Goku! XD


----------



## jungwah8 (Jul 16, 2005)

Awesome wallpapers everyone!!    Thankies.  



I'll try to post some as well when I'm not as tired. :darn


----------



## sunrise68 (Jul 16, 2005)

i've been looking everywhere for wallpapers! this is such a great idea!!

```
Which character are you test by Naruto - Kun.com
```


----------



## EMPRA (Jul 17, 2005)

Here are some for all of you...


----------



## MetallicMan (Jul 17, 2005)

^those are real nice, i like the sasuke one.


----------



## pet622 (Jul 17, 2005)

Does anyone have a cool wallpaper of Neji?


----------



## EMPRA (Jul 17, 2005)

pet622 said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a cool wallpaper of Neji?



*Spoiler*: _Neji wallpapers_


----------



## Gaara Lover (Jul 17, 2005)

Here's one I made >.>




*Spoiler*: _Neji Wallpapers_


----------



## SirBelial (Jul 17, 2005)

I really need a nice Sasoriwallpaper, does anyone have one?


----------



## chakra25 (Jul 17, 2005)

Saskue_Naruto said:
			
		

> someone should make an all chibi wallpaper!!!



I didn't make this. But I did manage to find this chibi wallpaper. I don't think I saw it on the previous posts.

ISTP type description by D.Keirsey


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jul 17, 2005)

those are all great wallpapers


----------



## LightningElemental (Jul 17, 2005)

Oh good lord Sakura's adorable in that chibi wallpaper. XDDDDD


----------



## pet622 (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks empra and tayuya for the awesome neji wallpapers.


----------



## De Monies (Jul 18, 2005)

here are some chibi walls.. well not so much chibi but kawaii!


----------



## ambition (Jul 22, 2005)

wow

any orochimaru wallpapers ?
especially when he was young ,,, he looks so cool ^_^


----------



## sabaku_ninja (Jul 24, 2005)

...i made this one and the previous one too


----------



## Maximus (Jul 24, 2005)

Ok. This should work.

I saw lot of ppl wanted Jiraiya pics. I have couple. 





Team 7  

Naruto 

Sharingan 

Sound Trio  

Enough for Now. I will find more later. 

Edit: More Naruto Pics...


----------



## sasukeVSnaruto (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi everybody!
I enjoy a lot this wallpapers yo have posted. I would like a bir more wallpapers of neji and hinata, I enjoy a lot this two girls, because of their attacks.
I also would like wallpapers of gaara and sasuke.
If you can't it doesn't matter because there are a lot posted already.
Thanks


----------



## shadycheese (Jul 25, 2005)

*got sum wps / pictures*

heres sum i have used and found to be way kool and sry if they are 2 small


----------



## Jakob der Lugner (Jul 28, 2005)

I cooked this one up last night. I thought the stock was just too adorable to leave un-Photoshopped.

~ The Barber Shop FC ~


----------



## Narutofan1988 (Jul 31, 2005)

Can anyone make a Akatsuki wallpaper for me?
Or the one with Kisame on it. Cuz i think hes very COOl:


----------



## Prendergast (Jul 31, 2005)

i made a bit of neji wallpapers for the hyuuga neji fc's fansite. so if you go on over there and check the fc out, you could find neji wp.  

edit:


----------



## Ino-Shika-Chou (Aug 1, 2005)

Narutofan1988 said:
			
		

> Can anyone make a Akatsuki wallpaper for me?
> Or the one with Kisame on it. Cuz i think hes very COOl:




um..dude...what are you doing with my banner?


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 1, 2005)

here's another neji wallpaper by nihao and myself.


----------



## Miss CCV (Aug 1, 2005)

These are all beautiful! 

But is anyone willing to make an extremely beautiful SASUxSAKU wallpaper? I would appreciate it a lot!


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 1, 2005)

i've tried a sakura and sasuke wallpaper for you.  but you said extremely..so i dunno..i didn't see that until now.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 4, 2005)

Kakashigurl20 said:
			
		

> Naruto still looks like a little kid to me...


Yondaime looked like he was 15 when he was Hokage but he was, like, 25. Ok I'm exaggerating a bit but he still looked like a teen. Naruto and Yondaime share that ever-lasting youth-quality that would make Tsunade mad with jealousy.


----------



## A3-kun (Aug 4, 2005)

3 Wallpapers put together by me.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 4, 2005)

i like that gaara one!  like how it's grainy in the bg.  like sand.


----------



## Kyuubi_no_Nuriko (Aug 5, 2005)

*Hello!!*

Im not new but... well, if you want cute wallpapers, please...



Be happy .n_n
Kyuubi no nuriko, l?der of that group, EL OR?CULO DE KONOHA

PD: Why i do this? because I CANT SEND THEM BY MY OWN


----------



## swordie (Aug 5, 2005)

ver good wally


----------



## Alone (Aug 5, 2005)

Yay, everybody great wallpapers.
But where is the akatsuki?


----------



## Narutofan1988 (Aug 6, 2005)

Alone said:
			
		

> Yay, everybody great wallpapers.
> But where is the akatsuki?



yea i want a wallpaper of Akatsuki 
or with Kisame on it


----------



## Aternox (Aug 6, 2005)

Very good job, mina-san! Keep on rocking !


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 7, 2005)

Narutofan1988 said:
			
		

> yea i want a wallpaper of Akatsuki
> or with Kisame on it




i'll definitely try my hands on that.


----------



## Narutofan1988 (Aug 7, 2005)

KillerFan said:
			
		

> i'll definitely try my hands on that.



thnx dawg:


----------



## Prozac (Aug 7, 2005)

Well, actually i dont have a wallpaper, but im making a paint of gaara on acrilic on a wall in my room...
let me know if you like it


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 7, 2005)

Specifically for Narutofan1988, i made a kisame wallpaper.  everyone enjoy.


----------



## Alone (Aug 8, 2005)

KillerFan: Nice one!


----------



## Chronz (Aug 8, 2005)

Great work guys. Keep them coming! 
I love some of the Yondaime ones that have been posted.


----------



## Narutofan1988 (Aug 8, 2005)

KillerFan said:
			
		

> Specifically for Narutofan1988, i made a kisame wallpaper.  everyone enjoy.



OMG THNX :amazed 
This wallpaper rox 
thnx again man


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 8, 2005)

glad it's okay :


----------



## Keele (Aug 9, 2005)

just got to say people these wallpapers are amazing better than most of the wallpapers you'll find on websites and google etc....

keep them coming


----------



## Gempachi (Aug 9, 2005)

Holy shit!  I know the Keele you use is not the one I'm talking about, but Keele is from Tales of Destiny 2 for the playstation!  AHHH!  I gotta give you rep for your super rad name!


----------



## narutoIZZAbest (Aug 9, 2005)

wow, nice wallpapers ^^ and thats a really nice painting Prozac!!!!


----------



## Prozac (Aug 9, 2005)

*Ok i finish it*

I just finish the acrilic of gaara on my wall...


----------



## A3-kun (Aug 9, 2005)

I was lazy with this one


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 10, 2005)

if u were so lazy, then why is it soo good?!


----------



## A3-kun (Aug 11, 2005)

uhm..the beauty of simplicity?


----------



## Kagenin (Aug 12, 2005)

Its not a wallpaper but i still think its good


----------



## LightningElemental (Aug 12, 2005)

It's very cute, thanks for posting!


----------



## De Monies (Aug 12, 2005)

they're gorgeous  
i love anything ANBU


----------



## Kagenin (Aug 12, 2005)

Found this while looking for a new avatar Site has losta naruto wallpapers Bleach wallpapers too i think...


Cute Sakura ^_^

Hinata:
... and again


----------



## Narutofan1988 (Aug 13, 2005)

So will there be a Akatsuki Wallpaper?
with all the akatsuki members on it, cuz i cant even find 1 akatsuki wallpaper on the whole world wide web


----------



## De Monies (Aug 13, 2005)

why don't you make one yourself??


----------



## Kagenin (Aug 13, 2005)

Couldnt post the image... so i give you the url!



Check out chibi Iruka Kawaii!


----------



## Narutofan1988 (Aug 14, 2005)

DemonEyes said:
			
		

> why don't you make one yourself??


`
cuz i cant work with Photoshop


----------



## De Monies (Aug 14, 2005)

fair enough
I would make you one but my photoshop is being a stupidhead and i'm fighting with it 

It wont open


----------



## Umeliten-kun (Aug 14, 2005)

*The coolest Naruto picture!*

This thread was quite popluar in the Norwegian forum! 

Here you can post a picture from Naruto, that you think is outstanding! My favorite's:  











Oh, they rock!


----------



## Hef (Aug 14, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Yaoi nosebleed alert_ 










Those, plus a lot of other fanarts that would go in the bathhouse.

And of course most of Kishimoto's artwork.


----------



## The Mist (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## shizuru (Aug 14, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _gaaraXlee_


----------



## Goukin (Aug 14, 2005)

I vote for that Temari pic FTW!! Cross legged, fish netty Kunoichi hotness...... indeed *drool*


----------



## ShounenSuki (Aug 14, 2005)

hefaistion said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _Yaoi nosebleed alert_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hefaistion, those pictures are absolutely great


----------



## Goukin (Aug 14, 2005)

hefaistion said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _Yaoi nosebleed alert_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I sent this to my sis with a big nosebleed warning. I know she is gonna flip


----------



## rageinfectedmonkey (Aug 14, 2005)

Official pictures:



*Spoiler*: _Favorate Manga Covers_ 













Fanart: (They're Guy/Guy, but *no where near* as fun as Hef's.  )



Shit. Ten images. *will probably be back later*


----------



## kapsi (Aug 14, 2005)

edit:
Whoa, what's this?


----------



## HornyHippo (Aug 14, 2005)

Wah! o__o I'm loving this topic. xD


----------



## bigbird (Aug 14, 2005)

hefaistion said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _Yaoi nosebleed alert_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yow, those pics made my day! Where ever did you find them?


----------



## azn_sephiroth (Aug 14, 2005)

rageinfectedmonkey said:
			
		

> Official pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I like the Sasuke Nartuto one.


----------



## Crush! (Aug 14, 2005)

Here We Go:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Twizted (Aug 14, 2005)

and for an official pic:


----------



## Dyroness (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## kapsi (Aug 14, 2005)

Also I'd post the "usual suspects" one but i'm too lazy to find it so here's Freeza playing on SNES.


----------



## Dyroness (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## NarutoLegend (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## ChaochroX (Aug 14, 2005)

Here's my favorite fan art


----------



## Monna (Aug 14, 2005)

O_o what the hell is with the gay pics? 

Anyway, those normal pics are cool, especialy that Zabuza.


----------



## Yagami-Kusanaji (Aug 14, 2005)

No way, some of them pics are f**king sick man!

Alright, some of the ones I noticed myself.


----------



## raynarose (Aug 14, 2005)

Pics i like. (I tried to refrain from posting all Gaara...hehe)


*Spoiler*: _Official ones_ 
















*Spoiler*: _Fanart_ 




some of these i cropped/resized to save space 
(none of these are by me!)
















I'll post more later ^.^


----------



## Sariachan (Aug 14, 2005)

I really like the cover of volume 29, could someone please tell me when I can find a bigger version of this?


----------



## tammy-chan (Aug 14, 2005)

ANBU Naruto:



I specially like this Kakashi one:


----------



## 'RoP' (Aug 14, 2005)

here some






have some more hot ones


----------



## bigbird (Aug 14, 2005)

This is what they used to look like:

Something for the guys:

Something for the girls:

WEASEL!


----------



## *MokurenOnEarth* (Aug 14, 2005)

ROP: that third one is my absolute favorite!!!

My second fave, though, is this one!


----------



## Monna (Aug 15, 2005)

This one is just awsome


And I have no fucking clue whats up with this one. I just found it on Google when I typed "Kisame" O_o


----------



## Spidey (Aug 15, 2005)

SwordKirby537 said:
			
		

> And I have no fucking clue whats up with this one. I just found it on Google when I typed "Kisame" O_o



WTF! lol. 
any these are some of my all time favorites.










sooo many others, might post them later


----------



## kapsi (Aug 15, 2005)

sorry if this was posted


----------



## Gypherogha (Aug 16, 2005)

I was just wondering if anyone knows the name of the artist that drew this or their homepage... I used to have an archive of nearly every Naruto pic by this person and was working on some backgrounds when my harddrive decided to be honorable and commit sepuku... Yes I know some of the pictures by said artist are hentai, but I like their style...

Anywho... if you know please reply.

Thanks.


----------



## Kagenin (Aug 16, 2005)

*looks at pic* droooooooooooooooooool.... yeah id like to know the artist too...


----------



## A3-kun (Aug 16, 2005)

kapsi said:
			
		

> sorry if this was posted


wow, that's awsome :amazed 
+rep for finding it


----------



## *MokurenOnEarth* (Aug 16, 2005)

*coolness*

hEy! I don't know if someone posted this (i'm workign my way through this thread, but it's kinda long....), but I really think it's awesome...


----------



## XNarutoX (Aug 17, 2005)

We Need Some Kibas!!!!


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 17, 2005)

here's a kiba wp i just made.  it's fresh.  lol.


----------



## robdemonhunter (Aug 18, 2005)

i'd love to see more shino wallpapers.

or if anyone wanted to make me a new siggy?  (looks hopeful )


----------



## 'RoP' (Aug 18, 2005)

*MokurenOnEarth* said:
			
		

> ROP: that third one is my absolute favorite!!!
> 
> My second fave, though, is this one!




yeah I like it too


----------



## Miss CCV (Aug 18, 2005)

*points to siggie*

Check out my fanart collection! 

(I still have to add more pics)


----------



## Tsukigear (Aug 18, 2005)

Not very good but still better than my first one...
Yes, I'm a Hinata fanboy and I loooove this new filler arc XD


----------



## 寫輪眼 (Aug 18, 2005)

looking for wallpaper with hinata or kakashi...butthe ones u have here is also cool


----------



## Kagenin (Aug 19, 2005)

I remeber this as part of a larger picture but i forgot where it was from... It had Ino, Hinata, Sakura, and temari on it like as if they were being photographed for criminal records like you know withthe height lines and everything


----------



## De Monies (Aug 19, 2005)

yeah it was posted in here ages ago i think.. but it wasnt that big like it was a smaller version - ive seen it too 

oh and Wame i dont have many hinata ones.. and none of just kakashi - but I have quite a few featuring Kakashi - like in team 7 or something.. well here are the hinata wallpapers at least...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## pet622 (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm feeling the Sakura wallpaper


----------



## Alkarl (Aug 23, 2005)

Spectrum Nexus
found it on hongfire
top one with sakura is from a hentai cg set i think


----------



## Kagenin (Aug 23, 2005)

Points at DemonEyes second spoiler pic 

Ma Ma Ma ga you *gurgle* 

YOU FOUND IT THAT WAS WHAT I WAS LOOKING FOR!   I LOVE YOU!

...err .... right.. on with the pics...


----------



## shinobi_hunter (Aug 24, 2005)

Gypherogha, it would be very hard to find the origional artist since i've seen  that same work claimed by many a different people who all claim to have created it(i'm sorry that was no help at all)

Anyways....

CHIBI!!!!(close anyways)


SauskexSakura


Haku and Zabuza


It's Ramen Time!!!


Enjoy!!!


----------



## shinobi_hunter (Aug 24, 2005)

Here's some more!!!

Kakashi


Naruto


Sauske? or Itachi?


Second Hokage


BTW:  If you didn't know already, I did not make ANY of these walls, just look at my sig to see the limits of my artistic ability: 

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Daliya (Aug 25, 2005)

I can sense the lack of Hinata wallpapers.. More hinata wallpapers please!


----------



## shinobi_hunter (Aug 25, 2005)

Daliya said:
			
		

> I can sense the lack of Hinata wallpapers.. More hinata wallpapers please!


here you go


----------



## Daliya (Aug 26, 2005)

shinobi_hunter said:
			
		

> here you go



Thanks! The first one is nice.


----------



## Martin (Aug 26, 2005)

These pics are the best:




I just love those pics!


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Aug 27, 2005)

*Fan Art - Chibi InoShikaChou - Colored*

Colored version of my favorite Naruto team! Done in PhotoShop (2 days; yah I know, I dragged). Oh yah, this would be my second attempt at digital coloring, hope it turned out alright to you guys.


----------



## Umeliten-kun (Aug 27, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Very cool wallpapers, pretty much!_ 












*Not bad? *


----------



## Mack (Aug 28, 2005)

^^ I know the text is shit, i just coudn't be bothered finishing it off.


----------



## Ikaramashu (Aug 29, 2005)

A lot of ppl have been requesting Akatsuki wallpapers soo here is the only one i got enjoy^_^


----------



## TDM (Aug 29, 2005)

Very nice Deidara Fan Art


----------



## sunrise68 (Aug 29, 2005)

nice wallpapers!!


----------



## Sariachan (Aug 31, 2005)

I read the first post, and it says that in this thread shouldn't be post fanarts and/or wallpaper made by uourself.
Still, someone post them...could a mod explain me better how to stay in topic in this thread?

I'm confused.  :S


EDIT: *Some mod, please reply to me!*


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Sep 1, 2005)

Oh dag, that Rock Lee wallpaper...it's just beautiful.  Too beautiful.  And hot.  And...yeah, I need a life.  X.x;;


----------



## *MokurenOnEarth* (Sep 2, 2005)

I really like this one. It's so Clamp! hehehe...


----------



## Mack (Sep 5, 2005)

Sariachan said:
			
		

> I read the first post, and it says that in this thread shouldn't be post fanarts and/or wallpaper made by uourself.
> Still, someone post them...could a mod explain me better how to stay in topic in this thread?
> 
> I'm confused.  :S
> ...


Whats your beef man, no-one has a promblem here except you. If you need to winge, use PM.


----------



## Sariachan (Sep 7, 2005)

Mack said:
			
		

> Whats your beef man, no-one has a promblem here except you. If you need to winge, use PM.


Well, I try to respect the rules of the forums, is that a problem?   

I asked because I wanted to post some Naruto artworks made by me, and I didn't know if to post them here or in the Artist's Gallery section...anyway I post them there to be safe.


----------



## Archssor (Sep 9, 2005)

Wow, alot of good wallpapers!


----------



## Narutofan1988 (Sep 10, 2005)

from the official naruto site


----------



## Baby Raptor (Sep 10, 2005)

Narutofan1988 said:
			
		

> from the official naruto site




i like first wallpaper becaue i have no idea, just like that


----------



## TEK (Sep 10, 2005)

Ikaramashu said:
			
		

> A lot of ppl have been requesting Akatsuki wallpapers soo here is the only one i got enjoy^_^


That is awesome. I love the wallpaper of Deidara. If you have any more Akatsuki ones please put them up. Especially of Kisame.


----------



## Prendergast (Sep 11, 2005)

yeah that deidara one is excellent.


----------



## van_nistelrooy (Sep 12, 2005)

oo..cool..thanks1!!


----------



## De Monies (Sep 12, 2005)

hey I'm gonna make a photobucket of all the _wallpapers _in this thread  is that okay with everybody?


----------



## tammy-chan (Sep 12, 2005)

DemonEyes said:
			
		

> hey I'm gonna make a photobucket of all the _wallpapers _in this thread  is that okay with everybody?



IMO it's a good idea


----------



## Temari103 (Sep 12, 2005)

DemonEyes said:
			
		

> hey I'm gonna make a photobucket of all the _wallpapers _in this thread  is that okay with everybody?



nice idea.


----------



## Saskue_Naruto (Sep 12, 2005)

YAY! that way it will be a lot easier to go back and get the wallpapers than clicking on each page separately!! YAY DEMON EYES!


----------



## A3-kun (Sep 13, 2005)

why arn't women funny?

Wallpaper I made...it's pretty simple, but I like simple wallpapers 

PS: if anyone knows the artist's name please PM me so I can include it. Props are needed for that awsome drawing 

PS#2: DE, if you don't mind, could you put the link to the wallpapers archive in your sig, or possibly in the first post (don't know who started this thread)?


----------



## Koh-Kae (Sep 15, 2005)

Hey this is a great thread.
just wondering does anyone have any good Bleach wallpaper n pics.
i know this isn't the rite section but there aren't any good bleach wallpaper and pics thread in the bleach section so...

thanx


----------



## Temari103 (Sep 15, 2005)

A3-kun: ooooo nice wallpaper... !! *reps*


----------



## Temari103 (Sep 15, 2005)

Koh-Kae said:
			
		

> Hey this is a great thread.
> just wondering does anyone have any good Bleach wallpaper n pics.
> i know this isn't the rite section but there aren't any good bleach wallpaper and pics thread in the bleach section so...
> 
> thanx



go to minitokyo.com ..


----------



## De Monies (Sep 16, 2005)

... how do you make multiple photobucket accounts.. do you need more than one email


----------



## sabaku_ninja (Sep 19, 2005)

just some of my favs


----------



## wandering_pandora (Sep 19, 2005)

nice wallpapers!!!! *saves 'em all!* ^^ keep 'em comin'!


----------



## sabaku_ninja (Sep 20, 2005)

wandering_pandora said:
			
		

> nice wallpapers!!!! *saves 'em all!* ^^ keep 'em comin'!



its YOU!*points*...lol...whats up Panda! ^.^


----------



## InEviTabLe.SiN (Sep 21, 2005)

Do you have any more Neji, Kakashi or Momochi Zabuza ones? Thanks all..
PS. ALL THE WALLPAPERS ARE AWESOME THANKS!!


----------



## wandering_pandora (Sep 21, 2005)

sabaku_ninja said:
			
		

> its YOU!*points*...lol...whats up Panda! ^.^


hai, its IS me! XD hehe, im okiesh!!! ^_^ woopeee!


----------



## De Monies (Sep 21, 2005)

oh and yeah - I have a list of archive links that I'll PM to the starter of this thread when I do the photobucket (promise i will tomorrow) just gotta make a new email account for it  and go to bed


----------



## Madspookie (Sep 21, 2005)

Gj everyone who have posted BG's here. Thanks alot you guys, now my HD is filled with these


----------



## TEK (Sep 21, 2005)

sabaku_ninja said:
			
		

> just some of my favs


Cool wallpaper. I really like that fanart wallpaper of gaara.


----------



## wandering_pandora (Sep 21, 2005)

btw, got any more Gaara wallpapers?


----------



## Piss-Munk (Sep 24, 2005)

Cool Gaara wallpapers


----------



## 546mp (Sep 30, 2005)

*my favorite kakashi*

This is what I'm currently using . . .

kakashi pwns


----------



## SuperSonicKirby (Sep 30, 2005)

*Here's a fan-pic I found!*

But it maybe inappropriate...

So don't look if you don't want.

Don't worry! It's Naruto's Sexy No Jitsue! (With Smoke Still There)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Are you Sure?

*Spoiler*: __ 



Are you REALLY Sure?

*Spoiler*: __ 



Okay! Here it is!

*Spoiler*: __ 



 
Hehe!


----------



## realmadridfan234 (Oct 1, 2005)

*here is a cool kakashi wallpaper*



any Yondaime wallpapers?


----------



## f4nt4sy (Oct 2, 2005)

sweet i like it  10/10


----------



## wandering_pandora (Oct 2, 2005)

nice one! *instantly saves the wallpaper*


----------



## Kagenin (Oct 3, 2005)

Anko pics pls.


----------



## Knugen (Oct 4, 2005)

Does anyone have nice wallpapers of kakashi with His sharingan active or with the mangekyu?? Need a nice wallpaper for my work computer.


----------



## Madelief (Oct 4, 2005)

I just made these:



I thought it was funny ^_^;


----------



## Baby Raptor (Oct 4, 2005)

OMG that is funny of Garra with odd godfariy!!


----------



## LightningElemental (Oct 4, 2005)

Those are funny! Great job! ^^


----------



## wandering_pandora (Oct 4, 2005)

Carebears!!! hehe, they need to give Gaara lotsa lovin'! XD


----------



## A3-kun (Oct 4, 2005)

What would Gaara's first wish be :/

Betcha they'd have to bring out the "rule Book" a lot.


----------



## Datt3_Bayo (Oct 5, 2005)

i found these...



[/URL]


----------



## Benn0 (Oct 5, 2005)

really nice wallpapers  xD


----------



## Knugen (Oct 5, 2005)

Yeah realle nice wallpapers on gaara, but i would like some more on kakashi.


----------



## SuperSonicKirby (Oct 5, 2005)

*Omg!!!*



			
				Madelief said:
			
		

> I just made these:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was funny ^_^;



I THINK I SAW GAARA'S EYES GLOWING IN THE FAIRIES PIC!!! 

Now I'm scared...:S

Btw nice pics, they made me laugh!


----------



## Madelief (Oct 5, 2005)

Lol, thanks! 
I just had these odd ideas and couldn't help but draw them XD


----------



## mime (Oct 5, 2005)

Madelief said:
			
		

> I just made these:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was funny ^_^;



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!! OHHHH MAN I'm gonna laugh to death!!!!!!!   !!
THE BOY who wasn't loved! HAHAHAHA!

Thanks for those drawings dude.1


----------



## wandering_pandora (Oct 5, 2005)

hehe, just thought i'd share these cool wallpapers i found somewhere on the net!


*Spoiler*: _Naruto peepz gone crazy for iPods!!!_ 





Naruto, Chouji and Shikamaru


who said that iPods didn't look cool on Sasuke? XD


an adult book and an iPod? what else could Kakashi ask for? ;D


the next thing that Gaara loves after himself...is his iPod!


----------



## Knugen (Oct 7, 2005)

haha, these Gaara Wallpapers was really nice.


----------



## nwoppertje (Oct 7, 2005)

Madelief said:
			
		

> Lol, thanks!
> I just had these odd ideas and couldn't help but draw them XD



I actually saved them on my comp. They're awesome!


----------



## A3-kun (Oct 7, 2005)

i-pod backgrounds always make me smile. Even though I don't like i-pods....


----------



## JAPPO (Oct 7, 2005)

wow so many good wallpapers, not enough moniters


----------



## wandering_pandora (Oct 7, 2005)

A3-kun said:
			
		

> i-pod backgrounds always make me smile. Even though I don't like i-pods....


o.O how come you don't like i-pods?


----------



## A3-kun (Oct 7, 2005)

Because I dropped mine and it broke, I've dropped my MP3 player countless times and it still works fine.


----------



## wandering_pandora (Oct 7, 2005)

A3-kun said:
			
		

> Because I dropped mine and it broke, I've dropped my MP3 player countless times and it still works fine.


O.O yikes! is that so? geez, i guess i shouldn't buy one then! XD


----------



## A3-kun (Oct 7, 2005)

lol I'm not saying no one should buy them XD I just preffer more endurable..junk


----------



## kakashis (Oct 8, 2005)

*(big time spoiler~)hotest brand new naruto pic(continue)*

ok evabody~so show ur naruto pics and share it with the crowd, i have a whoole buch of them its just too hard to do all of them at the same time so it will be continue~~! 




























































thank you~~~~~~~~~!!!


dont forget to reply~


----------



## kakashis (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## kakashis (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## kakashis (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## kakashis (Oct 8, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## kakashis (Oct 8, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## kakashis (Oct 8, 2005)

???

what????

sorry, im new here....

whats a spoiler?

dont tell me i did somethingwrong....................


----------



## 8018 (Oct 8, 2005)

dun double post o.o


*Spoiler*: _a spoiler ish..._ 



 this is a spoiler tag
>.O
and this is how you do them [.spoiler]url pic in here[/spoiler.]
just take out the periods


----------



## kakashis (Oct 8, 2005)

what is a spoiler for anywayz????

does it matter?


can i just put a spoiler sigh in the title instead?


----------



## conceptz (Oct 8, 2005)

the one where gaara is being fed is cute


----------



## icoselitham (Oct 8, 2005)

Some people just watch the anime, some read the manga, and some are new to Naruto.  Spoiler tags are so you don't spoil the storyline to someone who hasn't caught up yet.


----------



## kakashis (Oct 8, 2005)

oooooooooooooooooooooh~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


i get ittttttttttttttttt


thanxxxxxxx a bunch


so can i just put spoiler on the title instead beside everypic?


----------



## kakashis (Oct 8, 2005)

so is it ok now?

this spoiler thing is still weird 2 me~


----------



## 8018 (Oct 8, 2005)

no you need to put the 
spoiler on the pics too v.v
they're too big, and stop
double posting please?


----------



## kakashis (Oct 8, 2005)

ok....


sorry....


i donno these stuff~~!^^

-_-.....


----------



## 8018 (Oct 8, 2005)

kakashis said:
			
		

> ok....
> 
> 
> sorry....
> ...




its okee everyone passed
through this ^-^

and if you want to, you don't
really need to put a spoiler tag on every
single pic


----------



## ichinii30 (Oct 8, 2005)

naruto chibi= cuuuuuute!


----------



## kakashis (Oct 8, 2005)

lol

ok~






so enough about this spoiler thing, do u ppl like mah picz~


----------



## 8018 (Oct 8, 2005)

they are kewt 
i haven't seen some =O
and i saved them already >D


----------



## kakashis (Oct 8, 2005)

hehehehe


since there r actually ppl like it~~~

i'll post morrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeee~~

i have soo much these pic, cuz im chinese~~

and i undersand chinese, so i go on these chiese website where there are way different pics~~ lol


----------



## 8018 (Oct 8, 2005)

kewlies...
you know theres a FC 
for this kinda stuff XD


----------



## kakashis (Oct 8, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



























































































































































god me???


whats a fc????


this place is just too brand new 2 me~


----------



## kakashis (Oct 8, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## kakashis (Oct 8, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## kakashis (Oct 8, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## kakashis (Oct 8, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## kakashis (Oct 8, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 




















sorii,

gtg, its too late,

mom's yelling~~

i'll do the rest (like 600 more) tomorrow-cant finish it tho

so help me until i get baq~

thnxz


----------



## Master Scorpion (Oct 8, 2005)

AWESOME!! :amazed All the pictures look good!!!


----------



## 8018 (Oct 8, 2005)

kakashis said:
			
		

> god me???
> 
> 
> whats a fc????
> ...




oh sorry forgot 
FC=Fan Club

just look at my sig and go
to Naruto Fanart FC


----------



## Cholisose (Oct 8, 2005)

Cool, a fanart thread then?

Anyways, my favorite shown so far is...



That one. The Sand team, and two random nins... The Rain Nin reject, and the Nin that specializes in giving opponents paper cuts. Or reading them bad poetry. One of the two... Shall call her the Piece of Paper Nin. 

And Gaara is unusually festive. It's pissing Gaara off - wonder if Kankurou put those there, and used a hidden seal to keep them there. Ha ha. Now everyone thinks Gaara collects Beanie Babies. Gaara secretly likes them though... he won't admit it in public.


----------



## Redemption (Oct 8, 2005)

Shitoshi.exe said:
			
		

> This is super cute, I like this.



Damn those are so cute


----------



## Suu (Oct 8, 2005)

I *LOVE* some of these ones!! Thank you Kakashis!


----------



## madheretic (Oct 8, 2005)

Awesome works!!!!


----------



## A3-kun (Oct 8, 2005)

Does anyone else think that what Gaara's gourd is doing is wrong?


----------



## Miss CCV (Oct 8, 2005)

Ohhh just the right thread for me, since I'm an avid collector of fanart myself! I have about a 1000+ in my harddrive (Naruto, FFVII, Bleach, FMP!, Furi Kuri, etc.)


*Spoiler*: _SasuxSaku (my all-time favorite fanart of them!)_ 





Just plain...BEAUTIFUL and ORGASMIC!





*Spoiler*: _Kakashi_ 





OMG, a shirtless Kakashi smoking a cig = the ultimate SMEX! 





*Spoiler*: _Sasuke_ 





He looks gorgeous there! 





*Spoiler*: _Sasuke & Naruto_ 





Mmmm WWII uniforms...





*Spoiler*: _Sasori_ 





He's such a bishounen!





*Spoiler*: _Itachi & Kisame_ 





80's Itachi & Kisame for teh win!





*Spoiler*: _Gaara_ 





Bishi Gaara!!!




I'll probably post more later on!


----------



## A3-kun (Oct 8, 2005)

Naruto as a Nazi?


----------



## kakashis (Oct 8, 2005)

lol im sooooooooo glad that you guys like it,

i'll keep up the work~~~!!

^^

baq to work again!!!!!!!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## kakashis (Oct 8, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ruri (Oct 8, 2005)

Ooh, I love fanart! 


*Spoiler*: _Naruto_ 











*Spoiler*: _Kakashi_ 










*Spoiler*: _Sasuke_


----------



## kakashis (Oct 8, 2005)

so much pretty fan arts

i'll post more tom

homework comes first~!


----------



## rubbereruben (Oct 8, 2005)

OMG, those pics are fucking fantastic. Even though most of them are bishi... XD


----------



## RockLee (Oct 8, 2005)

To all the posters of FanArt...thank you very, very much. Your work is appreciated! *bows*

To those that drew these....fucking amazing. I don't like cursing, but I just felt there was nothing else to describe this. I mean...amazing, gorgious, beautiful, inventive, interesting, attractive, appealing, happy, detailed...the world needs your art!


----------



## Nejifangirl (Oct 8, 2005)

To the poster : Kudos for posting them but you seem to be repeating some pics 

Anyway, keep up!


----------



## LightningElemental (Oct 8, 2005)

How cute is this? 

Read from left to right (not like the manga).


----------



## nwoppertje (Oct 9, 2005)

Cholisose said:
			
		

> Cool, a fanart thread then?
> 
> Anyways, my favorite shown so far is...



That also counts for me! Really cool how the maker worked Yashamaru and Gaara, Kankurou en Temari's dad in it! I love sandninfanart! 

I made this one a couple of days ago (first photoshopcolouring ever for me), some might seen it in the Gaara FC thread, but I thought: heck! I post it in here too!  



Some of my favourite Sandninsfanarts:


*Spoiler*: _fave's_ 

















The BEST ever:


I love Kazegaarafanart!


----------



## SuperSonicKirby (Oct 11, 2005)

I found these cool wallpapers!
They're mostly about Naruto and Sasuke!









And now time for...!

*Spoiler*: __ 





Three way Sexy No Jitsue!


----------



## kakashis (Oct 11, 2005)

lol,~ so much prettttttttty fcs,

luv them

so im baq againg to post more


----------



## kakashis (Oct 11, 2005)

lol, im sorri buddies,


im waiting for a reply,

so guess i will post them tom...

im happy u guys liked it


----------



## Sakura (Oct 12, 2005)

hey;; this is a lot of help! thnx u guys. i love the wallpapers


----------



## De Monies (Oct 12, 2005)

good news everybody  I DemonEyes Becktard, absolutly SUX at keeping promises - BUT - The photobucket is nearly done!! FINALLY!! 
It _should_ be done by tomorrow night (so bout 24hrs from this post) . . . but that is what I said last time... 

I'll try my hardest though - I feel really bad for making you wait so long


----------



## phazer89 (Oct 12, 2005)

Here's a wall I made...


----------



## Hokai92 (Oct 12, 2005)

phazer89 that wall is awesome could you make one with Neji


----------



## LightningElemental (Oct 13, 2005)

Pic spam! Everything is by SnowSkadi on deviantArt. Enjoy!

Team Gai (minusing Gai) ^^
Team Gai (minusing Gai) ^^
Team Gai (minusing Gai) ^^
Team Gai (minusing Gai) ^^
Team Gai (minusing Gai) ^^
Team Gai (minusing Gai) ^^
Link removed <3
Link removed



Link removed
Link removed
Link removed CS2 Sasuke! <3
Link removed
Link removed

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Whew. ^^


----------



## nwoppertje (Oct 14, 2005)

ZOMG! I love snowskadi! Amazing stuff! 
That Gaara-one is my favourite fanart of ALL time! *wishes I could draw like that*


----------



## Archssor (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey, there is alot of good wallpaper here.


----------



## wandering_pandora (Oct 14, 2005)

kakoi! lotsa cool and drool-able fanarts! especially Lost "Paradise"


----------



## Kagenin (Oct 22, 2005)

*drools at all the pics* [awed voice] ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh [/awed voice]


----------



## Spunkey (Oct 23, 2005)

DesertLily said:
			
		

> This is one I made a few weeks ago...People seemed to like it a lot.  >_>


Haha that's the best wallpaper ever


----------



## ez (Oct 23, 2005)

does any1 here draw the girls of naruto besides Sakura? o_O

I would like to see some wallpapers/drawings of all the other female characters. Separate or group pics. Ino, Sakura, Hinata, Temari, TenTen, Anko, Kureani and any others I forgot.

ps: I love most of the drawings/pics/wallpapers that I've seen so far with the exception of 1 or 2.


----------



## wandering_pandora (Oct 23, 2005)

Spunkey said:
			
		

> Haha that's the best wallpaper ever


wahahahahaha! yeah! worth saving!!! * 's the popsicle*


----------



## The_Flame_Shuriken (Oct 23, 2005)

Can some1 make some naruto wallpapers that are 480x272?


----------



## LightningElemental (Oct 23, 2005)

If you want to PM me the links to existing wallpapers, I'll shrink them for you.


----------



## Naruto_San (Oct 27, 2005)

*nnnnnnniiiiiiccccceeeee...*

*aaaaaaawwwwweeeeedddd*


----------



## nwoppertje (Oct 28, 2005)

Well....let's post some fanart for you all...I promise...it's all Kankurou... He needs more love....


----------



## Crowe (Nov 3, 2005)

Just read through the Kakashi gaiden and was overwhelmed by its awesomeness, 10th time XP, so i had to make a wp. 
Original colouring by Capt Rosuko, but added some effects to the main coloring   ;P

*Spoiler*: _Kakashi Gaiden WP_ 



:
_Chapter titles on top_


_With just Heroes of the Sharingan on top:_


----------



## Kagenin (Nov 3, 2005)

mmmm images... couldnt find any of kin... or for that matter any good ones of anko any suggestions?



*Spoiler*: _ANKO!_


----------



## Troublesome (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks for walls. A lot of real good ones.


----------



## ichinii30 (Nov 4, 2005)

The_Flame_Shuriken said:
			
		

> Can some1 make some naruto wallpapers that are 480x272?



How small is your monitor? (just wondering)


----------



## phazer89 (Nov 4, 2005)

Nah, he probably wants it for his PSP.


----------



## Crutches (Nov 5, 2005)

Anyone know where I can find some wallpapers of Sasori? from Akatsuki


----------



## Datt3_Bayo (Nov 5, 2005)

heres one for halloween^^:


----------



## rinka (Nov 8, 2005)

wOOt~~ all wallpapers are cool!  man, I love this thread


----------



## A3-kun (Nov 8, 2005)

Datt3_Bayo said:
			
		

> heres one for halloween^^:


Where did you find that?
And is there a larger version of it?


----------



## Christen (Nov 8, 2005)

<plugging>
I have a few fanarts in my devsite. ^^;
</plugging>


----------



## Ikaramashu (Nov 9, 2005)

Akatsuki wallpaper 

Found it on the internet by the way


----------



## Kistle (Nov 10, 2005)

Sweet wallpapers guys...


----------



## Baby Raptor (Nov 10, 2005)

peK said:
			
		

> Just read through the Kakashi gaiden and was overwhelmed by its awesomeness, 10th time XP, so i had to make a wp.
> Original colouring by Capt Rosuko, but added some effects to the main coloring   ;P
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Kakashi Gaiden WP_
> ...



that is woot!! i love KG wallpaper , i already set it up in my computer for wallpaper !!


----------



## wandering_pandora (Nov 11, 2005)

O.O cool Akatsuki wallpaper!


----------



## Jade Von M?meth (Nov 11, 2005)

There some news wallpaper.


----------



## A3-kun (Nov 12, 2005)

Awsome finds


----------



## crystle_dream (Nov 12, 2005)

*sasuke*

hi im a major sasuke-kun fanatic and im looking for some sasuke wallpapers that will really blow me away
something dark and stuff
if somone could find or make something like this id really appiciate it


----------



## crystle_dream (Nov 12, 2005)

*oh*

im not sure if anyone gave this link already
but theres alot of them here
deviantART.


----------



## iLikeFire01 (Nov 12, 2005)

These WALLPAPERS ARE CRAZY well most of em, i envy all of you!! DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY SHINO WALLPAPERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ubadawan (Nov 13, 2005)

Somenbody (hinata fan ) ask for some hinata wallpapers...
well here are some...


----------



## ubadawan (Nov 13, 2005)

oooohhh i have more...




well at least have hinata in there...


----------



## ubadawan (Nov 13, 2005)

and i found this three last ones




and i like this one, even if it's not of hinata 

enjoy = tanoshimi nasai


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Nov 13, 2005)

Cooooooooly Thx


----------



## ubadawan (Nov 13, 2005)

I have one shino wallpaper...


----------



## OmniStrife (Nov 13, 2005)

This fanart was drawn and colored by me:


----------



## ubadawan (Nov 13, 2005)

Maaann... 
that image is really good, and that give an idea, why dont you make one fan art of how naruto re-encounter with arashi?
or better arashi next to sasuke, that would be awesome , wouldn't it?

Does anybody knows if this pic is fan art?


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 13, 2005)

Yeah, that's fanart.


----------



## ubadawan (Nov 13, 2005)

well I really like it.
I really like images of the past of shinobi's of the past


----------



## iLikeFire01 (Nov 13, 2005)

ubadawan said:
			
		

> I have one shino wallpaper...



lol yea i only have that one too! does anyone have any diff. Shino wallpapers/art??!!?!?


----------



## Kagenin (Nov 14, 2005)

Laughed my head off


----------



## ubadawan (Nov 14, 2005)

here's more fan art


----------



## ubadawan (Nov 14, 2005)

U asked for shino, I found this pic's





and some fan art


----------



## crystle_dream (Nov 16, 2005)

*hi*

i don think this one was posted


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Pheonix_222 (Nov 18, 2005)

cool wallpapers guys


----------



## ubadawan (Nov 19, 2005)

I see that you 2 guy?s are totally obsessed with sasuke


----------



## Rinali (Nov 19, 2005)

does anyone know the image where the characters are potrayed as chinese zodiac signs?

I don't know where to find it


----------



## ubadawan (Nov 19, 2005)

what do you mena by potrayed, I dont understand :S???


----------



## Rinali (Nov 19, 2005)

as a drawing..they were chibis


----------



## ubadawan (Nov 19, 2005)

you mean this one?


----------



## Shinji-san (Nov 19, 2005)

Awww, cute. Thats a nice wallpaper ubadawan.


----------



## Shen (Nov 19, 2005)

Nice wallpapers !!!


----------



## london2191 (Nov 22, 2005)

Any Sasuke ones? I'd prefer if any were find, they'd be when he has matured. -leans to black outfit- x) And 1024. I have a really spiffy chidori one, but it doesn't fit.


----------



## ubadawan (Nov 22, 2005)

where actually there's no images of mature sasuke but I have this ones...


----------



## ubadawan (Nov 22, 2005)

and this one's


----------



## london2191 (Nov 22, 2005)

Are there anymore?


----------



## ubadawan (Nov 22, 2005)

yea like 11 more , but basically are the same, but here are some more 




If you want more, you know where you can ask


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Nov 23, 2005)

Has anyone found Chouji's new version on wp yet?  I'll take wp's of his younger sef too...l

=S=


----------



## Rinali (Nov 23, 2005)

not bad at all

I'm still searching for that Naruto chinese zodiac image

but I guess no one knows about it


----------



## tammy-chan (Nov 23, 2005)

In  you can find a lot of anime wallpapers, there are more than 2.000 Naruto wallpapers. Just need to be registered.


----------



## ubadawan (Nov 24, 2005)

I only find this one of chouji


----------



## UnbrokenSpirit (Nov 24, 2005)

*Awesome wallpapers!*

Wow so many great wallpapers, you guys are extremely talented. Ubadwan, that gray Sasuke wallapaper is super cool, nice job with the brushed! I lvoe it!

Here's one of my own!

[Shinsen-Subs]_Blood+_07_[F909F666].avi

London, what a clever sig, I wish I had thought of that!!!! :amazed


----------



## ubadawan (Nov 25, 2005)

If you still can edit your wallpaper, it can get better if you can add sasuke among naruto, kimi, haku and gaara.
And by the way, those wallpapers aren't made by me , they are my recompilationd, I don?t have time to make walls:sad. But when my time in school is over, I'll probably make some


----------



## Datt3_Bayo (Nov 27, 2005)

hmm...the zodiac pictures.....u mean this one??


----------



## sabaku_ninja (Dec 4, 2005)

Heres a few I made~!


----------



## bvalks (Dec 6, 2005)

Poor quality pic because I had to use my webcam since my scanner doesn't work. My first Naruto sketch, I drew it yesterday.


----------



## A3-kun (Dec 7, 2005)

excellent sketch there, can't wait to see it in better quality


----------



## Nintai (Dec 8, 2005)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> I just thought that we should make this thread less specific, I noticed we lack a thread to post great fanart and pics about Naruto, there's a helluva lot of it in the FCs threads, but the average character FC has like 30 pages and it's a pain to search all over them. *So post here all the best wallpapers, fanarts (not yours, there's the art section and the Shannaro contribution thread for your own work), pics, gifs that you find on the internet about Naruto (no hentai!).*
> Please remember to use spoiler buttons to hide the big ones, so that they don't screw over the forum's shape. Even better is to use the thumbnail link you get when uploading the pic on imageshack or similar sites.
> As mentioned below everything not yet appeared in the anime is a spoiler, so be considerate and use spoiler tags. // Axass
> 
> Post the best naruto wallpapers you have here for the benefit of others.  No hentai of course and please mark wallpapers with spoiler tags if there are spoilers in it.  Anything after the time skip is considered a spoiler, even new character designs :/



You are not supposed to be posting your own work here that is for the fan art section. Posting other peoples work is OK.


----------



## uchiha_tomoe (Dec 8, 2005)

wow~~~ cool~~~~ heard that sasuke will appear in chapter 287!!! Anyone making  wallpaper with it? XDXDXDXD


----------



## nwoppertje (Dec 8, 2005)

Well...uhm...I haven't seen him.... 

Sunadesktop made by me and Kishi's drawings


----------



## gameboy inactive (Dec 19, 2005)

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gameboy inactive (Dec 19, 2005)

Datt3_Bayo said:
			
		

> hmm...the zodiac pictures.....u mean this one??


I made that


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice wallpapers guys. Anyone got one of like Konoha?


----------



## Evening_Stars (Dec 24, 2005)

here

Got it from myotaku.com!


----------



## uchiha_tomoe (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks for the wallpapers!! Merry Christmas! ^^


----------



## Evening_Stars (Dec 26, 2005)

Here's one:


----------



## Dommy (Dec 27, 2005)

Evening_Stars said:
			
		

> Here's one:



That's a good one!!


----------



## Evening_Stars (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks! Got it from myotaku! ^_~


----------



## orioto (Jan 1, 2006)

Widescreen wallpaper.

more colorful version here


----------



## Honda-Tohru (Jan 3, 2006)

source


----------



## Charles (Jan 6, 2006)

Omg, I'm so glad I found this thread!! These are some great images! I'm just waiting to load my own onto here, so it'll just be a minute, but I can't wait!


----------



## Kankuro10123 (Jan 8, 2006)

ya u guys and girls got really good pics u guys are the best hehe


----------



## Sakura_Naruto12 (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow!thanks for showing all these wallpapers,they're cool.


----------



## soulspiritz (Jan 10, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## Revsuke (Jan 12, 2006)

My 1st post on these forums, anyway i thought i should contribute to this thread with a Uchiha brothers wallpaper i picked up from the net ages ago


----------



## Shade Luka (Jan 13, 2006)

I love the 12 day of christmas with naruto....it's so cute.


----------



## TEK (Jan 14, 2006)

Time to begin some wallpaper madness  :


----------



## TEK (Jan 14, 2006)

That's all for tonight. I'll be sure to post more tomorrow. ^_^


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jan 14, 2006)

These are all great wall papers


----------



## Shade Luka (Jan 14, 2006)

Thanks for the cool wallpaper!


----------



## xSHiNOx (Jan 23, 2006)

wow some nice new ones i havent seen. here are ones i saved from sites and such. first batch of girls! lol


----------



## xSHiNOx (Jan 23, 2006)

2nd batch of chibi!


----------



## xSHiNOx (Jan 23, 2006)

final batch of anythings:












i still have more. if you want i could upload more. just ask.


----------



## Leen (Jan 24, 2006)

xSHINOx, there are some really good chibi wallpapers you have there. Wonderful.


----------



## bazerkaX (Jan 29, 2006)

can you make one of the akatsuki?


----------



## TEK (Feb 2, 2006)

@baserkaX: Here are the Akatsuki wallpapers that I have saved on my hard drive:

*Itachi:*


----------



## TEK (Feb 2, 2006)

*More Itachi:*









*Kisame:*


----------



## TEK (Feb 2, 2006)

*Deidara:*





*Sasori:*


----------



## sharingan_no_sasuke (Feb 13, 2006)

would really want some cool of neji, but haven't the stato look through all the pages. if anybody have some on him, please post it, och send them to me.


----------



## TEK (Feb 13, 2006)

Here's some Neji wallpapers:


----------



## Kagenin (Feb 13, 2006)

wow thats a lot anyone got some of TenTen?


----------



## TEK (Feb 13, 2006)

Hmm, I dunno if I have any of just Tenten, but I have a wallpaper with her in it as well. Here you go:



Here's a fanart of her too:


----------



## Yoshitsune (Feb 13, 2006)

Here ya go guys, I posted this someplace else, but I guess to keep all the wallpapers together, here's my Shikamaru wallpaper, though it's on Deviantart so it can't have thumbnails


----------



## TEK (Feb 13, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> Here ya go guys, I posted this someplace else, but I guess to keep all the wallpapers together, here's my Shikamaru wallpaper, though it's on Deviantart so it can't have thumbnails


Nice wallpaper. It looks awesome.


----------



## Splyte (Feb 13, 2006)

sorry if this has been asked before but i really dont want to go through all of the pages. so does anyone have any good kiba wallpaper?


----------



## TEK (Feb 13, 2006)

Same thing as with Tenten, I have wallpapers where Kiba is in it as well, but not really any of him by himself. I posted some Neji wallpaper above that I think has Kiba in it. Here's one wallpaper I have of Kiba (when he and Akamaru combine to form Soutomaru) and some fanart of Kiba if you want it:


----------



## Splyte (Feb 13, 2006)

thats cool, thanks.


----------



## sharingan_no_sasuke (Feb 14, 2006)

thanks for the neji!!!


----------



## TEK (Feb 14, 2006)

No problem guys. If there's anyone else that people want a wallpaper of, just let me know and I'll either post some or look for some. I'm currently looking for some Tenten for Kagenin. But if anyone wants another character, just let me know and I'll post them here.


----------



## ..::Lila::.. (Feb 15, 2006)

i think this is cool - i like it


----------



## Yoshitsune (Feb 16, 2006)

Some more wallpapers I made, linked to deviantart

Itachi ~ Pic

Izumo + Kotetsu ~ Pic


----------



## forgottenvic (Feb 16, 2006)

wow, those wallpapers are awesome  u guys are amazing. thanks ^-^ *bows*


----------



## DemonHiddenInAshes (Feb 16, 2006)

some one REALLY like neji huh? ::eyeborw twitch::


----------



## happygolucky (Feb 17, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> Some more wallpapers I made, linked to deviantart
> 
> Itachi ~ site
> 
> Izumo + Kotetsu ~ site


Wow the first one is AWESOME. I like both, but that first is really sleek, like you said so yourself. Great job. n____n
*stealinates*


----------



## DemonHiddenInAshes (Feb 19, 2006)

theobsessed1 said:
			
		

> The ones I would like to recommend were already recommended by other users =/
> 
> These are made by me, but they suck compared to the other ones.
> 
> ...


i like them. they're sawsome! (yes i said Sawsome.)


----------



## TEK (Feb 19, 2006)

I really like that 1st one. It looks awesome.


----------



## theobsessed1 (Feb 19, 2006)

thank ya


----------



## ANBUKakashi (Feb 19, 2006)

All of the wallpapers I have seen so far kick butt. I still need to check out all the others on this thread. I look forward to seeing more. You guys are amazing!


----------



## keves (Feb 24, 2006)

*Uchiha wallpaper*

Crystal Energy


this one is my first naruto wall paper. hope you like it


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 24, 2006)

Here is a wallpapper i asked someone to make for me a while back. the resoultion is 1280 by 1024.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## sharingan_no_sasuke (Feb 27, 2006)

someone got any cool wall on naruto from pt. 2???


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Feb 27, 2006)

I have two wallpapers that I've got uploaded to the Tenten fc. I have another, but won't be able to upload it till tomorrow. Oh and some fanart that I thought was spiffy.

Tenten Wall1
Tenten Wall 2


----------



## Emery (Feb 28, 2006)

Can someone please help me find fallpapers/images like these



Where the characters are drawn to look real and whatnot.

I know more of them exist out there because I saw someone on the forum with Neji in their sig, and he was drawn real like the pic above.


----------



## PurfektZero (Mar 4, 2006)

*o.O;*

I just finished going through all 30 pages of this thread and thought I'd chime in.

I saw some of my work on this thread o.O they all still had my name on it so I'm fine with that, it's just weird seeing how some of my stuff has spread ^^; flattering really.

I saw one of my neji cg's on some ones sig, the one of his face... And my sasuke/naruto Rivals wallpaper.. my Neji manga coloring, some one edited slightly and made it sized to a wallpaper o.O; which is fine, as long as no one is taking away credit for work I did ^^

Anyway.. I thought I'd show you guys a more recent CG I've done to contribute to this thread, so here it is.





Edit: also heres one I'm not sure if I ever posted. Loooong time ago some one wanted to see one of the Gaara vs Kimimaro fight, not sure if I ever showed it to them either ^^;; here it is


----------



## TEK (Mar 4, 2006)

Wow. Awesome stuff. You sure do some great work.


----------



## LightningElemental (Mar 4, 2006)

PurfektZero, nice work! 



			
				Emery said:
			
		

> Can someone please help me find fallpapers/images like these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am a huge fan of realistic fan art. I've found a lot on deviantArt - if you want, you can look through my favorites here:


----------



## TEK (Mar 5, 2006)

dreadhead90 said:
			
		

> someone got any cool wall on naruto from pt. 2???


Here's one that hasn't been posted:


----------



## Slips (Mar 5, 2006)

dreadhead90 said:
			
		

> someone got any cool wall on naruto from pt. 2???




I concur anything would be great 

@ elephant king cheers bud anything else you come across dont hesitate to post


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Mar 5, 2006)

The Elephant King said:
			
		

> No problem guys. If there's anyone else that people want a wallpaper of, just let me know and I'll either post some or look for some. I'm currently looking for some Tenten for Kagenin. But if anyone wants another character, just let me know and I'll post them here.




How about a badass Kankurou wallapaper? Thanks.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 5, 2006)

i'm definately gonna make a kankurou sig soon and post it up for you guys


----------



## Slips (Mar 5, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> i'm definately gonna make a kankurou sig soon and post it up for you guys



The words Yoshitsune and sig together can only mean good things to come   Looking forward to it


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Mar 5, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> i'm definately gonna make a kankurou sig soon and post it up for you guys



Sweet, if no one requested it. I would LOVE to have it!

Anything Kankurou is awesome for me.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 5, 2006)

woops, i meant to say a kankurou wallpaper!! I'm actually doing one right now 
But if you want a kankurou sig, just request it and i'll make it for ya!


----------



## Slips (Mar 5, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> woops, i meant to say a kankurou wallpaper!! I'm actually doing one right now
> But if you want a kankurou sig, just request it and i'll make it for ya!



Kiba_and_Pals take him up on it point to Gaara sig you wont be dis-apointed 

Cant wait for the Kankurou wallpaper Yoshitsune theres seems to be a little hole in the wallpaper department for Kankurou so it would make a welcome addiction


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Mar 5, 2006)

Yeah, your Gaara sig is sick.

And Yoshitsune consider this a request haha.


----------



## Yondy (Mar 5, 2006)

looking back at some of the wallpapers.....

damn! saves all*

I cant wait for the Kankuro wall/p Yoshi


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 5, 2006)

here ya go guys! I hope you guys all like!
leave comments if you also want to on the thread I made:
Berserk

link to wallpaper:
Link removed


----------



## Kiba_and_Pals (Mar 5, 2006)

Judging from that wallapaper, I cant wait for my SIG!!!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 6, 2006)

hey guys, a Yondaime wallpaper ~ hope you guys like!

deviantart link:
plain


----------



## Slips (Mar 6, 2006)

Jesus it doesnt seem possible but you keep producing better and better results. One more awesome wallpapers /me saves they will be on my desktop for a while


----------



## LightningElemental (Mar 6, 2006)

Beautiful Yondaime wallpaper, Yoshi! Thanks!  I left a comment on dA (CelloQuest). XD


----------



## Sharikagen (Mar 7, 2006)

anyone got jiraiya when he was anbu wallpapers or any of the rookies or main characters in anbu uniform?


----------



## Omega_Dragon36 (Mar 8, 2006)

One of the works i made,  with Sakura,  never finished,  edited a picture and made the effects.   Just something simple.


----------



## london2191 (Mar 11, 2006)

Could anyone make or find a SakuxSasu wallpaper for moi? xD Or just Sasuke but I prefer the pair. Please and Thank You! S'il Vous Plait et Merci!


----------



## Dao (Mar 11, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> hey guys, a Yondaime wallpaper ~ hope you guys like!
> 
> deviantart link:
> X



your yondaime pick well beautifully done!


----------



## DemonHiddenInAshes (Mar 11, 2006)

i love this forum


----------



## PurfektZero (Mar 13, 2006)

Omega_Dragon36 said:
			
		

> One of the works i made,  with Sakura,  never finished,  edited a picture and made the effects.   Just something simple.



I like the background part of the picture alot. But the foreground image of Sakura doesn't seem to blend with the rest as nicely. Good job still though ^-^


----------



## Omega_Dragon36 (Mar 13, 2006)

PurfektZero said:
			
		

> I like the background part of the picture alot. But the foreground image of Sakura doesn't seem to blend with the rest as nicely. Good job still though ^-^




Thanks for the comment,  at that time i was getting back with all the work dealing with Photoshop,  since i never touched the program to do bigger things for more than a year.   So all of the sudden i wanted to do that


----------



## DemonHiddenInAshes (Mar 17, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> hey guys, a Yondaime wallpaper ~ hope you guys like!
> 
> deviantart link:
> Einh?nder's website


that's awsome.


----------



## Patski (Mar 18, 2006)

Here are some of the ones that I used or i am using for wallpapers.

I made this one:
Link removed

These are ones i got off google but couldnt find the link so uploaded onto my photobucket:
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Slips (Mar 18, 2006)

Patski said:
			
		

> Here are some of the ones that I used or i am using for wallpapers.
> 
> I made this one:
> My favorite Nickelback song
> ...




<3 Temari and the Gaara one is great too thanks


----------



## DemonHiddenInAshes (Mar 18, 2006)

Patski said:
			
		

> Here are some of the ones that I used or i am using for wallpapers.
> 
> I made this one:
> 
> ...


cool


----------



## Yondy (Mar 18, 2006)

Omega_Dragon36 said:
			
		

> One of the works i made,  with Sakura,  never finished,  edited a picture and made the effects.   Just something simple.




Awesome wallpaper. *saves =D

besides the hair......>_>

>_>

<_<


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 18, 2006)

Hako Hero said:
			
		

> Another batch of wallpapers that I like.




I really like your choice in wallpapers! And I love you signature too!


----------



## DemonHiddenInAshes (Mar 19, 2006)

c'est manifique!


----------



## Lost Legend (Mar 21, 2006)

erm i wan some very very nice wallpaper for my destop i am a kyuubi lover ^_^ if anyone can do me a favour can make me a wallpaper very very nice with the kyuubi ??thanks......


----------



## forgottenvic (Mar 21, 2006)

the first naruto wallpaper that i made. lol. i feel a little weird abt it though.and thanks for those amazing wallpapers. they're all awesome


----------



## Forgotten_eViL (Mar 21, 2006)

Naruto + Hianta Wp
Link removed

Thank to this i started to draw my onw stuff! btw: lineart was done with mouse .... thous old times


----------



## DemonHiddenInAshes (Mar 21, 2006)

Forgotten_eViL said:
			
		

> Naruto + Hianta Wp
> 
> 
> Thank to this i started to draw my onw stuff! btw: lineart was done with mouse .... thous old times


yay this is one of my fave couples.!


----------



## Slips (Mar 21, 2006)

Forgotten_eViL said:
			
		

> Naruto + Hianta Wp
> 
> 
> Thank to this i started to draw my onw stuff! btw: lineart was done with mouse .... thous old times




Thanks nice addiction


----------



## Lost Legend (Mar 28, 2006)

plz anyone make me kyuubi wallpapers plz i really need to thanks the guy help me make one >.<


----------



## Slips (Mar 28, 2006)

Lost Legend said:
			
		

> plz anyone make me kyuubi wallpapers plz i really need to thanks the guy help me make one >.<




Kyuubi himself or Kyuubi Naruto I have a few on my other comp which I'll have access to in a few hours i could post a few. Which type though! ?


----------



## Oni Shinobi (Mar 28, 2006)

heres my kyuubi naruto wallpaper.
Link removed


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 29, 2006)

I made a thread bout my new wallpaper, but I'm just posting it here to archive it in this thread>> a Kakashi wallpaper  I love how it came out!

>>tennis.


----------



## Mangabaka (Mar 29, 2006)

Aww~ sucha nice wallpapers >w<!! I also made one...yesterday XD in fact it's my first Anime related wallpaper, and i drew my most favorite naruto's character ;3; 

Gaara will smex j00<---Here ?w?


----------



## Slips (Mar 29, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> I made a thread bout my new wallpaper, but I'm just posting it here to archive it in this thread>> a Kakashi wallpaper  I love how it came out!
> 
> >>Gaara will smex j00




Great as ususal Yoshitsune


----------



## akakaminari (Mar 29, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> I made a thread bout my new wallpaper, but I'm just posting it here to archive it in this thread>> a Kakashi wallpaper  I love how it came out!
> 
> >>Superman get his ass kicked



i love your wallpaper. i love the writing and the glow or rays of light


----------



## Troublesome (Mar 31, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> hey guys, a Yondaime wallpaper ~ hope you guys like!
> 
> deviantart link:
> PSP



Outfreakingstanding.


----------



## ChopinsLady (Mar 31, 2006)

DemonHiddenInAshes said:
			
		

> yay this is one of my fave couples.!



Yeah it is a good picture but you could have at least made it look like they blended in with the background picture like remove the white line that is around them, it would look A LOT better!! ^_^


----------



## DemonHiddenInAshes (Mar 31, 2006)

Yoshitsune said:
			
		

> I made a thread bout my new wallpaper, but I'm just posting it here to archive it in this thread>> a Kakashi wallpaper  I love how it came out!
> 
> >>Link removed


LOVE IT! God i wish i could make wallpapers like that. but i don't have ANY programs to help me. and downloading them is a bitch.


----------



## ShaheenJ (Apr 4, 2006)

Thought I'd post some of my Naruto wallpaper here...

My latest one


Yondaime Hokage


Naruto Rasengan


----------



## DemonHiddenInAshes (Apr 4, 2006)

ShaheenJ said:
			
		

> Thought I'd post some of my Naruto wallpaper here...
> 
> My latest one
> 
> ...


love it! especially the kakashi one


----------



## ShaheenJ (Apr 5, 2006)

DemonHiddenInAshes said:
			
		

> love it! especially the kakashi one


 Kakashi??? There's no Kakashi wallpaper - must be looking at my sig then?

EDIT: I've just finished another wallpaper. This time Itachi. .


----------



## Darko (Apr 5, 2006)

this really counts more as a picture than a wallpaper since i never added a bloom, a frame, you know, the general things a wallpaper is known for but anyways it fits the dimension specifics so here was my drawing

and yes that is the same one ive been using in my sig for a while now

the bg is quite unpolished but i guess a bloom could have fixed that a little


----------



## stashlova (Apr 7, 2006)

How about a wallpaper with Gai-sensei, Asuma or Kurenai?

What about one with Dosu or the jounin who did the chuunin finals(toothpick in his mouth)? 

Those would be hot!!!


----------



## sabaku_ninja (Apr 7, 2006)

My Deviantart account with all my wallpapers that i have made!


----------



## supermonkeykick (Apr 10, 2006)

I don't know how to post the wallpapers I have but here are the links to them
[Shinsen-Subs]_Black_Lagoon_-_20_[8611CFF7].avi
[Shinsen-Subs]_Black_Lagoon_-_20_[8611CFF7].avi
[Shinsen-Subs]_Black_Lagoon_-_20_[8611CFF7].avi


----------



## TagZ (Apr 11, 2006)

Heres my first attempt at making wallpapers  
Second one still needs to be touched up.

Here are some updated with patterns


----------



## Yondy (Apr 11, 2006)

Wow, everyone here as so much talent. Keep it up everyone


----------



## DemonHiddenInAshes (Apr 11, 2006)

TagZ said:
			
		

> Heres my first attempt at making wallpapers
> Second one still needs to be touched up.
> 
> Here are some updated with patterns


your wallpapers KICK!


----------



## ~Wrath~ (Apr 11, 2006)

Wow the Naruto wallpapers are cool ^_~


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 11, 2006)

Wow some really great wallpapers in here.


----------



## krigarinna (Apr 13, 2006)

Is there any Genma wallpapers?


----------



## akakaminari (Apr 13, 2006)

krigarinna said:
			
		

> Is there any Genma wallpapers?




i love your sig and avy!!!


----------



## krigarinna (Apr 13, 2006)

Your sig is beautiful!  :3


----------



## DemonHiddenInAshes (Apr 14, 2006)

wheee hee hee i love thses wallpapers


----------



## Slips (Apr 14, 2006)

Some great new wall's here nice


----------



## sasuke blood (Apr 15, 2006)

<a href="http://img104.imageshack.us/my.php?image=banner1ie.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img104.imageshack.us/img104/3757/banner1ie.th.jpg" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a>


----------



## sasuke blood (Apr 15, 2006)

what happened wtf?


----------



## Lburg (Apr 15, 2006)

does anyone have any naruto 4 tail wps


----------



## TagZ (Apr 15, 2006)

Here's some yondaime, its not to spectacular but there isnt many of them out there.


----------



## DemonHiddenInAshes (Apr 15, 2006)

TagZ said:
			
		

> Here's some yondaime, its not to spectacular but there isnt many of them out there.


thank you. more yondaime never hurts


----------



## テマリ (Apr 17, 2006)

Here are some wallpapers i made ^_^

Vaporizer

Link removed

Vaporizer

Link removed

Kuroneko


----------



## Slips (Apr 17, 2006)

Cool new additions @kthumb


----------



## Crowe (Apr 17, 2006)

*bump for those of you who missed it*


			
				peK said:
			
		

> Just read through the Kakashi gaiden and was overwhelmed by its awesomeness, 10th time XP, so i had to make a wp.
> Original colouring by Capt Rosuko, but added some effects to the main coloring   ;P
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Kakashi Gaiden WP_
> ...


----------



## DemonHiddenInAshes (Apr 17, 2006)

awsome wallpapers people


----------



## Rotc Girl (Apr 17, 2006)

OMG, some of these wallpapers are amazing.  Does anyone have anymore good Kakashi ones?


----------



## Franklin (Apr 21, 2006)

Temari-San said:
			
		

> Here are some wallpapers i made ^_^
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



hmm... I very like the draws... did you paint them by yourself?... but the design of the wallpapers is a bit off, try to improve it by making it cleaner.
nice job at all, I most liked the last one.


----------



## Nubah (Apr 21, 2006)

Nice wallpapers all of you ;-). I stopped reading through the thread at arround page 22, so due to my lazyness i'm gonna ask this: Do anyone have some nice Temari Wallpapers? I've seen a few but i want to see some more ;-).

Thanks in advance. And really nice wallpapers arround here, this thread delivers .


----------



## Slips (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks peK thats my new desktop


----------



## sk2 (Apr 21, 2006)

Could I join  ? Here are some wallpaper I made

sexy no jutsu Itachi 

sexy no jutsu Itachi 

Hope you guys like them ^_^ ... More come soon


----------



## Yondy (Apr 22, 2006)

Awesome wallpapers peK!


----------



## beat89 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _ Gaiden Yondaime_ 




Testament





I've got more, but thats about the only one worth sharing


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Apr 22, 2006)

Those are some very kick ass wallpapers.


----------



## beat89 (Apr 22, 2006)

Decided to upgrade to 1600 x 1200, so I made a new wall for myself. Same style, different subject.


*Spoiler*: _Obito_ 




Testament


----------



## Mister_Anbu (Apr 22, 2006)

My favorites:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## pickdog400 (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## pickdog400 (Apr 23, 2006)

i love hunata


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 23, 2006)

pickdog400 said:
			
		

> i love hunata




if i were you i would go to the konoha graphics studio, and then look towards the top were it says requests. click in there and then go to an avatar/sig request thread. and then just ask away for anything that you want. But be sure to read the VERY first post first, because sometimes they have rules that they have to follow.

good luck on your search!


----------



## Ricey (Apr 23, 2006)

im using this one at the time


----------



## DemonHiddenInAshes (Apr 24, 2006)

ok these wall papers are B.A.!


----------



## Krossu (Apr 26, 2006)

These are some really cool wallpapers. 
I can't make myself one though


----------



## Slips (Apr 26, 2006)

Ricey that Kakashi paper is great


----------



## DemonHiddenInAshes (Apr 26, 2006)

wish i could make one.


----------



## Takahashi inactive (Apr 28, 2006)

Here's one from me. ^_^


----------



## Ultimateshinob211 (Apr 28, 2006)

those r so sweet!! thanks!


----------



## Rotc Girl (Apr 29, 2006)

Takahashi said:
			
		

> Here's one from me. ^_^



odd question, is that what Kakashi's face really looks like?
and the Kakashi wallpaper is great.


----------



## ShadowKazePhoenix (May 3, 2006)

*T_T*



			
				WixuS said:
			
		

> Naruto
> 
> 
> .jpg"]Gaara
> ...



those links don't work for me. i keep getting that damn cannot find server message T_T


----------



## enzomars1 (May 3, 2006)

I didn't intend to make a wallppaper out of this but ...
Here it is :

Link removed

preview


----------



## Saes (May 3, 2006)

nice one ^^


----------



## k-k-Kyle (May 3, 2006)

Wow, you guys have made my wallpapers for atleast the next yeah 

Thanks!


----------



## ShadowKazePhoenix (May 5, 2006)

chakra25 said:
			
		

> I didn't make this. But I did manage to find this chibi wallpaper. I don't think I saw it on the previous posts.
> 
> Link removed



nyaahh, that's great!! it's so cute!

eh, i doubt anyone knows what i'm talking about, that post was a while ago XD


----------



## Forgotten_eViL (May 5, 2006)

enzomars1 said:
			
		

> I didn't intend to make a wallppaper out of this but ...
> Here it is :
> 
> original
> ...




it would look even beter i could lower naruto a bit so that he would to his pose on line .. 

Great work ^^


----------



## DemonHiddenInAshes (May 6, 2006)

the wallpapers get more BA as you go.


----------



## Gambitz (May 6, 2006)

here's mine:


----------



## Hinata_Kaoru-chan (May 7, 2006)

*Question*

How can I post images in here 
I have tried but I can't   HELP  

so sorry to ask


----------



## Iruka (May 7, 2006)

Hinata_Kaoru-chan said:
			
		

> How can I post images in here
> I have tried but I can't   HELP
> 
> so sorry to ask



Do this [*IMG]Link here[/IMG] just remove the * from the first tag then it should work. That should display your images.


----------



## Hinata_Kaoru-chan (May 8, 2006)

*Kyuubi Naruto*

Thank you Otome!!!


Here is mine


----------



## Savior (May 8, 2006)

cool wallpaper


----------



## naruto babe (May 8, 2006)

*naruto babe*

  i love Gaara  Sasuke is hot 




              i'm a ninja


----------



## naruto babe (May 8, 2006)




----------



## LPhawk (May 9, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I made this from bunsh of pics a friend sent me a few weeks ago and I'm quite happy with how it turned out. Originally it's in .jpg but the file was too big so I changed it to .gif
If anyone could give me some advice on how to get the filesize down to as low as possible I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## FinalDragoon (May 12, 2006)

I know I should probably look harder, but i'm trying to find the wallpaper of 4 of the Naruto girls in somewhat post time jump looks....only with more "assets"....maybe linkage will help with this....

>> here <<

the one on the upper right. Now I know i've seen this style in people's sigs, if someone could just point me in the right direction of the 4 girl image I would be greatly thankful....


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 13, 2006)

Recently made a Sai wallpaper, simple and clean 

Renkin_San-kyuu_Magical_Pokaan-06[GIVEMEBLOOD].ass


----------



## zero_absoluto (May 14, 2006)

I did this one:


----------



## Googaigon (May 16, 2006)

Neat, guys! I have a friend who made some naruto pics in PAINT!, black and white, but he made a slideshow-type on MS pOwerpoint to make them move!


----------



## Neji (May 16, 2006)

@zero_absoluto---that yondaime one is mad hot!


----------



## Xgon (May 17, 2006)

Here's mine.... straight from GIMP2  

absolute_zero.. gr8 job on this yondaime wallpaper


----------



## KunaiThrower (May 19, 2006)

> [/url]http://s45.photobucket.com/albums/f61/omegasweetz/?action=view&current=narutohinata.jpg[/url]


hohohohohohoho


----------



## KunaiThrower (May 19, 2006)




----------



## Rotc Girl (May 19, 2006)

All of them are very nice.  I wish I could make wall papers


----------



## Xgon (May 19, 2006)

oh my... 

U made the drawing?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 20, 2006)

Does anyone have any wallpapers of tsunade,kurenai,and haku?


----------



## Xgon (May 21, 2006)

hope u like it


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 21, 2006)

My Pops won't even let me use other wallpaper besides the ones that came with the pc.....

Cool Wallpapers u guyz got though.


----------



## Xgon (May 23, 2006)

My favorite character in all his glory  

I took a pleasure in making this one .. hope u like it


----------



## Elven Ninja (May 24, 2006)

Here are some I found:


----------



## Pasty (May 27, 2006)

Made this a couple weeks ago


----------



## LPhawk (May 28, 2006)

Pasty said:
			
		

> Made this a couple weeks ago


Nice one .


----------



## zero_absoluto (May 30, 2006)

Another one I did ^^
Hope you like it:


----------



## hayate-kun (May 30, 2006)

here's one from me...


----------



## Slips (May 30, 2006)

hayate-kun said:
			
		

> here's one from me...




/me changes wallpaper

excellent job mate


----------



## hayate-kun (May 30, 2006)

Slips said:
			
		

> /me changes wallpaper
> 
> excellent job mate



its my current one too...glad you've liked it.


----------



## marcusg (May 31, 2006)

great work hayate-kun, really nice wp, using it now


----------



## ANBUKakashi (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah hayate-kun, thats a really good one


----------



## moosespitz (Jun 4, 2006)

wow...they are so good! 



i can't choose which one to use...


----------



## starsun (Jun 4, 2006)

hayate-kun said:
			
		

> here's one from me...



Damn thats great!
+reps


----------



## Shika-mari (Jun 4, 2006)

Wow cool wallpapers. I love all of them!


----------



## whitehawk (Jun 5, 2006)

nice wall papers


----------



## sherz_mizukage (Jun 7, 2006)

thank.... anybody has tsunade sexy wallpaper? please


----------



## Shen (Jun 8, 2006)

wow a hell lot of wallpapers, love it !


----------



## Bedlam66 (Jun 8, 2006)

Ok I Haven't gone though and looked at this thread so I don't know if it's been done yet or not. I think the orig Image is from a Hentai book but I could be wrong.
Anyway here is the Orig Image just resized into a Widescreen Format.



And for the rest of us I had to do some Photoshop work on it but here it is in 1280x1024( and those of you that Use 1024x768 they have the same aspect ratio so it will fit your screen)


----------



## Bedlam66 (Jun 8, 2006)

Here's one I made a couple weeks ago just a resize of the Orig Pic into Desktop size.


----------



## Atsushi (Jun 8, 2006)

Spectrum said:
			
		

> Well, I hope so, seeing as otherwise I'm in trouble. I don't know who drew some of these. XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I fell in love with the lee and naruto looking fancy!!!!


----------



## Bedlam66 (Jun 9, 2006)

Ok I saw a bunch of People asking for the 800x600 in 1024x768 so I went and resized a few of them.



Here's the Halloween pic in Wallpaper Size.


----------



## Bedlam66 (Jun 9, 2006)

And two more.


----------



## modifyme (Jun 9, 2006)

hayate-kun said:
			
		

> here's one from me...


Nice LAD...


----------



## modifyme (Jun 9, 2006)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> Please remember to use spoiler buttons to hide the big ones, so that they don't screw over the forum's shape. Even better is to use the thumbnail link you get when uploading the pic on imageshack or similar sites.
> As mentioned below everything not yet appeared in the anime is a spoiler, so be considerate and use spoiler tags. // Axass
> 
> Post the best naruto wallpapers you have here for the benefit of others.  No hentai of course and please mark wallpapers with spoiler tags if there are spoilers in it.  Anything after the time skip is considered a spoiler, even new character designs :/


ThE SakuRa waLLpaPeR iS ReaLLy sO cuTe


----------



## Bedlam66 (Jun 9, 2006)

Here's one I posted in a diff thread before I found this one. I didn't make it or design it but I thought it was Cool enough to share.


----------



## Diz (Jun 9, 2006)

nice wallpapers i might use some one of them


----------



## ANBU_Elite (Jun 11, 2006)

nice wallpapers!


----------



## Temari_Twin (Jun 13, 2006)

There's alot of awesome wall papers . Does any one have any good ones for Shikamaru, Neji, and Gaara.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 14, 2006)

Heres what I got:  

Edit: Dammit, it came out all funny lookin, sorry about that.


----------



## Carnivale (Jun 15, 2006)

Ok after all these wallpapers I just have to say:

Naruto grow up
and
Naruto get together with Hinata

Ohmigawd


The white one with hinata and naruto in the corner reading scrolls became my wallpaper


----------



## Bedlam66 (Jun 16, 2006)

I know it's out of season but here you go. I had to blur it a bit cause enlarging it caused some Pixalation in the orig image. Just think of it as seeing though Narutos Blurry Eyes on Xmas Morning.


----------



## Bedlam66 (Jun 16, 2006)

On Second Thought Here's one with a little less Blur. ( I always Forget about the sharpen tool )


----------



## Kagenin (Jun 17, 2006)

Thank you very much


----------



## Hakusaki (Jun 17, 2006)

A simple wallpaper I made from Arc II, as someone was wanting some.

The coloring is pretty bad, cause, for some reason I felt like rushing, but ah well, it's still pretty good in my opinion.

Hope yall like- I didn't add Yamato, I thought I'd keep the three main ones. (Like before it was Sakura, Naruto and Sasuke)

You could say I was experimenting.


----------



## gaaraluv4me (Jun 17, 2006)

kewl wall papers


----------



## ANBUKakashi (Jun 17, 2006)

Great wallpapers everyone.


----------



## Luwhing (Jun 17, 2006)

Nice wallpapers.. I made this one out of boredom..


----------



## Bedlam66 (Jun 19, 2006)

Something I made for a imageborad but thought it made a great Hinita Wallpaper. Plus it's Funny.


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Jun 20, 2006)

does anyone have some fighting wall-paper


----------



## uchiha11223 (Jun 20, 2006)

I like that sasuke one


----------



## ShinoCakes (Jun 20, 2006)

*looks around* There aren't that many Kiba wallpapers... can someone please post a few for me?


----------



## Shelby (Jun 22, 2006)

Nice wallpapers Here is one I always use.


----------



## Rotc Girl (Jun 22, 2006)

Nice wall papers, I think I'm going to use one of the Gaara ones.


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Jun 24, 2006)

are there any fighting wallpapers around here


----------



## pnzar (Jun 27, 2006)

Damn pretty many nise wall papers and stuff here...ima right on to make some too


----------



## Pinkaugust (Jun 27, 2006)

Ricey said:
			
		

> im using this one at the time


easily one of my favs...


----------



## sakuradb (Jun 29, 2006)

i made some wallpapers


----------



## sakuradb (Jun 29, 2006)

next one


----------



## Nico (Jun 29, 2006)

HikaruxKiba said:
			
		

> *looks around* There aren't that many Kiba wallpapers... can someone please post a few for me?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 30, 2006)

Im using batangas work


----------



## Shadlez (Jul 1, 2006)

Uwwwooo~! Yosh!
... XD;;
Yeah... I'm still a noob at making wallpapers... so heres one that I somewhat liked... (and made!)


----------



## angieness (Jul 2, 2006)

I'd like to see more wallpapers using the part 2 pictures Kishimoto has colored. Manga covers, shonen jump covers, etc.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Jul 3, 2006)

does anyone have the chained down 2 tailed naruto?? looking for that as a wallpaper


----------



## Puertorican_Shadow Ninja (Jul 4, 2006)

Awesome Thread! All of you have really outdone yourselfs  Saddly I don't know how to make wallpapers (I really want to learn though). I've been looking around  and its such a large thread, plus its 1:00am and I'm getting sleepy  I would be one happy and eternally gratefull man if anybody would post Sexy and Kick ass wallpapers of my two favorite characters (Points Downward)....Tsunade and Anko.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jonas (Jul 4, 2006)

not a wallpaper, but *DAMN COOL PIC!* 

someone did this:


----------



## [c]hidori (Jul 5, 2006)

sweet wallpaper guys very nice


----------



## Mojim (Jul 5, 2006)

Very nice and awesome wallpapers you guys made here...
Posts more you guys..


----------



## Kromagnum (Jul 5, 2006)

Here's one I made a long time ago when I was learning photoshop.  It's not great but somebody might like it.


----------



## Puertorican_Shadow Ninja (Jul 5, 2006)

That's a fun wallpaper


----------



## Saskue_Naruto (Jul 5, 2006)

i have a request for a wallpaper! can someone this pic and time skip neji pics?  THANKS A LOT! 
Check out my theory.


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jul 5, 2006)

Got any Shino ones? Cant see em.


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Jul 6, 2006)

Sorry, but I have non that haven't already been posted but there are a lot that I have never seen. Complements to the artist.


----------



## Candice (Jul 7, 2006)

​


----------



## az0r (Jul 8, 2006)

ARCHangel' said:
			
		

> Got any Shino ones? Cant see em.




heres some  its pretty dark found on google


----------



## Carnivale (Jul 9, 2006)

This (if it shows) I found at . The artis is called "vashperado" and is at deviantart.com. Pls look through his pics, maaany nice anime artwork. I love his drawing style


----------



## Uchiha Itachi 17 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Uchiha Itachi*

i want some pictures of anko please upload some of them

i really need it









!!!!!!


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks for posting 5 times in a row, they will post up a wallpaper when they find a new one. Ask questions in the right section.


----------



## Uchiha Itachi 17 (Jul 10, 2006)

i like the wallpapers all are pretty


----------



## Jun'ichi (Jul 11, 2006)

Are there any good wallpapers of Akatsuki as a group ???


----------



## Uchiha Itachi 17 (Jul 11, 2006)

i want to see some images of anko


----------



## chauronity (Jul 12, 2006)

Akatsuki Organization by Pokefreak@deviantart.com


----------



## Zep (Jul 12, 2006)

Dang!! This has got to be the best thread eva!!!


----------



## DarkFire (Jul 19, 2006)

holy crow nice wallpapers guyz!


----------



## Alyssa08 (Jul 19, 2006)

This thread rocks! Keep up with the awesome walls!


----------



## Z_M (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm new here.
I like Zabuza and Kakashi most.


----------



## xcelestialx (Jul 21, 2006)

are we like allowed to use any of these wallpapers for our own graphics?


----------



## Kaori Hayashi (Jul 21, 2006)

Anyone have any really good Sasuke wallpapers? I can't seem to find him in any good poses or with any good facial expressions.


----------



## Puertorican_Shadow Ninja (Jul 22, 2006)

That last Akatsuki pic is AWESOME! Great wallpapers everybody...

Does anyone have Tsunade and Anko wallpapers? Off course letting us know why they both kick arse!  \m/^_^


----------



## Mojim (Jul 22, 2006)

DD artwork is the best  That pic of the Akatsuki organization is the bomb!!!  Love that pic so much


----------



## Autumn14 (Jul 23, 2006)

The one of the Akatsuki organization looks awesome! Great job!


----------



## arriku (Jul 29, 2006)

Wallpaper! ^___^
Heheh. ;;


----------



## BerserkerGutts (Aug 2, 2006)

Awesome thread!


----------



## Zabuza Momochi jr. (Aug 2, 2006)

*yay*

yay me me me


----------



## Yagami (Aug 2, 2006)

wow wow that team seven wall was awesome


----------



## Zeig (Aug 2, 2006)

arriku said:
			
		

> Wallpaper! ^___^
> Heheh. ;;


Nice wallie, i love it


----------



## KyUuBi_OmAr (Aug 2, 2006)

i need a cool one with kakashi only


----------



## Panda_Chan (Aug 7, 2006)

Awesome wallpaper and pics everyone. Thanks for letting me use them ^_^


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 8, 2006)

Young (?) Jiraya:


----------



## Mojim (Aug 8, 2006)

^ Woah! That's really nice and I love the bg


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks. I'va found it here:


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Aug 8, 2006)

Im looking for a really kick ass Post-timeskip Naruto *Naruto himself* Wallpaper, Kyuubi or not, Any suggestions???


----------



## stashlova (Aug 9, 2006)

Ero-KyuubiNaruto said:
			
		

> Im looking for a really kick ass Post-timeskip Naruto *Naruto himself* Wallpaper, Kyuubi or not, Any suggestions???



I think Sven has the best one


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Aug 9, 2006)

How do I get it, did he post it in this thread?


----------



## stashlova (Aug 9, 2006)

Ero-KyuubiNaruto said:
			
		

> How do I get it, did he post it in this thread?



I hotlinked it like an idiot.  Here is the link to Sven's deviant art gallery.  He is a genius.


The Naruto pic is him forming the rasengan.  U should be able to find it there.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Aug 9, 2006)

Thank you so much!! If i could rep you, i would!


----------



## FireCandy (Aug 10, 2006)

I know that someone asked for Tenten's wallpaper.

I've got 2:


----------



## beads (Aug 10, 2006)

in case anyone wants to use more than one of these desktops at a time, there is Kraxon desktop changer and another prog called desktop manager. u can set it to change every 5 or so minutes. i love it


----------



## Demitrix (Aug 10, 2006)

Just wanna thanks everyone for posting all those costum wallpapers, they're great, i downloaded a few of them, its real supporting for the community making those, keep up the good work to all of you.


----------



## shinobi_hunter (Aug 11, 2006)

hmm....haven't posted in almost a year lol well ill be back for now so...now for wallpapers (in case you've forgotten, these aren't my walls) lol not sure what's been posted or not but anyway:



hmmmm this next one is a wall im actually working on with a friend so unless we find something to add or change its done:


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Aug 11, 2006)

Wow, those are all awesome wallpapers! I saved a bunch of em! Im going to see if i can find some...


----------



## Lithe-Fider (Aug 11, 2006)

I made one with the new Team 8 Volume manga cover art (It's on my Deviantart page so click to go see it):

TIMESKIP Outfits spoiler!  

Enjoy Team 8 fans!  ^^


----------



## myle (Aug 12, 2006)

Some pictures:


----------



## myle (Aug 13, 2006)

Sorry for the double post.
I have uploaded a few Naruto wallpapers.
I would like your comments.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Aug 13, 2006)

It makes you sign up to download it


----------



## myle (Aug 13, 2006)

You can choose the free option.


----------



## beads (Aug 13, 2006)

I was wondering how to convert to a .jpg? I need to convert a .png


----------



## myle (Aug 13, 2006)

You can use mspaint, Microsoft Picture editor, Photoshop, an image converter etc.
You simply open the file that you want, and then choose save as... and pick the appopriate type (in this case jpg).
If you use converter, then you will see (maybe right-click and choose from the pop-up menu).


----------



## NaRuXhiNa (Aug 13, 2006)

yea thanks for the nice wallpapers u guys posted and i'll try and post some i made


----------



## myle (Aug 14, 2006)

Some Final Fantasy 7 wallpapers.


----------



## pyromaniac03 (Aug 15, 2006)

Lol! Cool! it looks like Cloud!


----------



## Jade Von M?meth (Aug 15, 2006)

*Saucek?k? :*


----------



## sdakira (Aug 15, 2006)

does anyone have the new akatsuki wallpaper?? i would love one...


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 15, 2006)

the WALLPAPERS ARE GOOD


----------



## young thunder 45 (Aug 18, 2006)

wow they are amazing


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Aug 19, 2006)

Lithe-Fider said:
			
		

> I made one with the new Team 8 Volume manga cover art (It's on my Deviantart page so click to go see it):
> 
> TIMESKIP Outfits spoiler!
> 
> Enjoy Team 8 fans!  ^^



Awesome Fanart! I had heard about the new outrfits but hadnt yet seen them! SWEET!


----------



## Ysera (Aug 22, 2006)

Umm.. I was wondering.. Can someone please make me a wallapaper from this picture of the sannins? I really like this.. It looks so formal.. Even Oro looks.. uh.. *cough* smex.. *cough* I mean cool..


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LipLipDK (Aug 23, 2006)

This is a good place for Naruto Fanart wallpapers


----------



## azirob (Aug 25, 2006)

nice wallpapers..just want to know if anybody has black and white wallpapers of naruto..just like the one by shino on page 9 or 10 (im not sure)..tnx!


----------



## azirob (Aug 26, 2006)

ysera said:
			
		

> Umm.. I was wondering.. Can someone please make me a wallapaper from this picture of the sannins? I really like this.. It looks so formal.. Even Oro looks.. uh.. *cough* smex.. *cough* I mean cool..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




if i know how to make one, i will. that pictue is sweet!!


----------



## kunoichipunk (Aug 26, 2006)

*kakashi!!*

I found this Kakashi one on Animepaper.com
*Link Removed*


----------



## TenshiSmile (Aug 27, 2006)

Here's Uchiha Itachi Wallpaper Made by Me~ [KissSub]Innocent​_Venus​_-​_05[966B3A58]XviD.avi


----------



## Kuchiki Ero-Sennin (Aug 28, 2006)

More NaruHina wallpapers please.


----------



## Autumn14 (Aug 31, 2006)

The one of kakashi looks awesome! Can someone post more of them.


----------



## KittyB (Sep 2, 2006)

I'd like to see one with all the part-two characters included, but I'm no good with photoshop


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Sep 2, 2006)

Awesome wallpapers around here, good job guys


----------



## Haku (Sep 2, 2006)

I love all the wall papers but can anyone post a haku one plz it would be cool! thanks alot u guys rock!


----------



## Bill (Sep 4, 2006)

*Deidara wallpaper!*


----------



## Mr. King (Sep 4, 2006)

Awesome wallpapers. Nice.


----------



## Hylian (Sep 7, 2006)

anyone have a timeskip sasuke wallpaper?


----------



## Uchiha kid (Sep 8, 2006)

Whoa!! These are good!!


----------



## arithx (Sep 8, 2006)

Thank you, I'm currently using the Itachi Sharingan wallpaper now


----------



## Kevz (Sep 10, 2006)

Wanted to share this on.


----------



## Nimi_Uchiha (Sep 10, 2006)

ok just look at my avatar.That's a wall paper and it's on my desktop.!^-^


----------



## Mr. King (Sep 10, 2006)

So kool. I luv these wallpapers.


----------



## kamika (Sep 11, 2006)

maked by me 2 weeks ago
still have to add text and maybe some extra thingies


----------



## Mojim (Sep 11, 2006)

kunoichipunk said:
			
		

> I found this Kakashi one on Animepaper.com
> Your-mom Blood+ 48


*save this one*  
Thanks for bringing it here


----------



## Gracie (Sep 11, 2006)

It's sooooo nice!!!!


----------



## Miyruru-chan (Sep 12, 2006)

Here's a wall i made using w-e-z's *  sakura fanart.

Note: JK is my username for MT 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## sharingan_no_sasuke (Sep 12, 2006)

anyone have a sasuke post timeskip wallpaper?? 

having problems finding any 

and please if you have any...can't you pm me about it so i can go here and watch? not a must though


----------



## litl_x (Sep 12, 2006)

all of these wallpapers are soo cool....can't choose arggghhhh!!!


lol


----------



## pearl_master (Sep 14, 2006)

ReapeR said:
			
		

> Just wondering, does anyone have a nice Kimimaro wallpaper?



not that i have seen but lets see if i can make one.


----------



## pearl_master (Sep 14, 2006)

there we go one kimimaro wallpaper


----------



## pearl_master (Sep 14, 2006)

heres another one that i just made let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Sep 20, 2006)

Anyone have a high quality Tayuya wallpaper they would be willing to share?


----------



## RebelliousKrimpy (Sep 21, 2006)

x Hours and 22 wallpapers and I finally finished all 44 pages of this thread. There's some incredible work in here, good stuff guys & girls and keep it up! I'll be hanging out for more. 

And thanks for the 22 wallpapers. Too bad I don't have 22 computers, I guess I'll have to put them on a time cycle or something. =P


----------



## .cHaosZ! (Sep 21, 2006)

Uchiha Itachi Wallpaper by me  
Its really simple  but i like simple  :

yoshitsune translation


----------



## Leanne (Sep 21, 2006)

Sorry if people ask this like a 1000 times but.. how can you make that, with what programm? It's so awesome!


----------



## RebelliousKrimpy (Sep 21, 2006)

Adobe Photoshop, Adobe Illustrator... I'm sure there's more.... I'll find some tutorials and things and edit my post for you in an hour (no time atm). There's 2 programs I can think of though, I bet there's more.


----------



## Shelby (Sep 23, 2006)

Sweet I hope that one day soon I could make my own wallpaper..


----------



## Leanne (Sep 23, 2006)

RebelliousKrimpy said:
			
		

> Adobe Photoshop, Adobe Illustrator... I'm sure there's more.... I'll find some tutorials and things and edit my post for you in an hour (no time atm). There's 2 programs I can think of though, I bet there's more.




Thank you.


----------



## .cHaosZ! (Sep 23, 2006)

Uchiha Sasuke Wallpaper By Me :

Link removed


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 23, 2006)

I didn't make this, but it's literally the best Hokage/Kazekage picture I've seen


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Sep 23, 2006)

Meh.  Most backgrounds don't look good on my laptop...the resolution is 1680x1050.  xDD;;;  Most 1024x768 look stretched and blurry...which saddens me, because most of the good ones are 1024x768.  D=
But I have a desktop that's 1024x768.  Even if I never use it.  xD


----------



## RebelliousKrimpy (Sep 25, 2006)

Not sure if this has been pointed out yet, but here's a site with a fair few wallpapers: 

Enjoy ^^


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice wallpapers, can't wait to use some of them. Unfortunately some of the DA hosted wallpapers no longer work for me. I also really like some of the fanarts posted here. Am I allowed to make wallpapers from them?


----------



## i.Hyuuga (Sep 29, 2006)

NICE WALLPAPERS !!! SUGOI !!  
Awesome.   Love the Hyuuga one =D


----------



## RyRyMini (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm not sure if these have been posted -- I've only read pages 1-20 so far..here are some I like ^^




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dummy plug (Sep 29, 2006)

nice wall papers man!


----------



## dummy plug (Sep 29, 2006)

Spectrum said:
			
		

> [size=1
> [URL=http://img278.echo.cx/my.php?image=minitokyoanime76yd.jpg][/URL]
> 
> And Team Yondaime, just for kicks.
> [/size][/size]


 do u hav a smaller version of dis?


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Sep 30, 2006)

Finally I have finished with it. Here's my second attempt with wallpapers.

The cute kittens are by nefer_sbedjieb.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Another version with black and white background.


----------



## Mojim (Sep 30, 2006)

^ That's really a cute wallpaper


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 30, 2006)

Does anyone have any tsunade wallpapers. I'm really trying to find some and there are just not that many out there. Help please!


----------



## Ae (Sep 30, 2006)

MechaTC said:
			
		

> Please remember to use spoiler buttons to hide the big ones, so that they don't screw over the forum's shape. Even better is to use the thumbnail link you get when uploading the pic on imageshack or similar sites.
> As mentioned below everything not yet appeared in the anime is a spoiler, so be considerate and use spoiler tags. // Axass
> 
> Post the best naruto wallpapers you have here for the benefit of others.  No hentai of course and please mark wallpapers with spoiler tags if there are spoilers in it.  Anything after the time skip is considered a spoiler, even new character designs :/




how can i make a pic link like that cause i have a lot of pic i wanna to show


----------



## pearl_master (Oct 2, 2006)

new wallpaper what does every one think? open spoiler tag to see.


----------



## Ae (Oct 2, 2006)

pearl_master said:
			
		

> new wallpaper what does every one think? open spoiler tag to see.




it nice   
love it


----------



## arithx (Oct 2, 2006)

Was bored and tried to mess around in Photoshop


----------



## lumos08 (Oct 2, 2006)

arithx said:
			
		

> Was bored and tried to mess around in Photoshop


Holy shit


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Oct 2, 2006)

99NineTails99 said:
			
		

> Finally I have finished with it. Here's my second attempt with wallpapers.
> 
> The cute kittens are by nefer_sbedjieb.
> 
> ...







*sets as Wallpaper*


:3


----------



## dummy plug (Oct 3, 2006)

nice wallpapers..post more!


----------



## Raul101785 (Oct 3, 2006)

hmm...this is my first time.  let me see if this works.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Oct 3, 2006)

Thsi desktop pwns you. Put it as your desktop now. Do not delay.


----------



## Ae (Oct 3, 2006)

dummy plug said:
			
		

> nice wallpapers..post more!



yeah i love it too


----------



## dummy plug (Oct 3, 2006)

sadly i dont c akatsuki wallpapers....lol


----------



## kakoishii (Oct 3, 2006)

this was mainly just me practicing extracting some of the naruto art book images

it's not that great but it's something


----------



## [Uchiha]Madara (Oct 3, 2006)

Here's some of Oro and one of Itachi wich I currently use.


----------



## pearl_master (Oct 4, 2006)

dummy plug said:
			
		

> sadly i dont c akatsuki wallpapers....lol



looks like you wanted to see akatsuki wallpapers so thought id knock one up for you quickly.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 4, 2006)

arithx said:
			
		

> Was bored and tried to mess around in Photoshop




DUDE, THAT'S THE BEST PICTURE I'VE SEEN OF HER!!!!!! and pass out


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 4, 2006)

Does anybody have pictures of the purple haired ANBU?


----------



## SinnisterSinner (Oct 8, 2006)

i love them!


----------



## pearl_master (Oct 10, 2006)

HaloGuardian117 said:
			
		

> Nice, did anybody notice that the guy in the middle, his hairstyle looks very similar to the 4th Hokage?  In fact I would say he is the 4th.



i dont agree with that at all look at him again and compare it to this


----------



## 2D (Oct 11, 2006)

wow, all these are cool, could someone make a 2560x1024 wallpaper? 

thanks if anyone does


----------



## Puertorican_Shadow Ninja (Oct 11, 2006)

Awesome, BTW sorry to be a hassle I made a request I never found it so forgive me if it was answered already but anyone have Badass wallpapers for Tsunade? She's my favorite character and I have not found anything good for a wallpaper I mean sure there's the pink and colorful wallpapers and most of my images are small from the my fav Naruto episodes 93-97.

Thanks


----------



## Mojim (Oct 12, 2006)

So far,there's a lot of nice wallpaper here,thanks you guys ^_^


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Oct 12, 2006)

Nice picture of Yondaime pearl_master!


----------



## pearl_master (Oct 12, 2006)

Puertorican_Shadow Ninja said:
			
		

> Awesome, BTW sorry to be a hassle I made a request I never found it so forgive me if it was answered already but anyone have Badass wallpapers for Tsunade? She's my favorite character and I have not found anything good for a wallpaper I mean sure there's the pink and colorful wallpapers and most of my images are small from the my fav Naruto episodes 93-97.
> 
> Thanks



well saw your request 15 minutes ago and this is what ive come up with in that time. 

*Spoiler*: __ 








@99ninetails99 thanks for the comment but i can't take any credit for that picture, i stole it off a friend.


----------



## Kakasuke (Oct 13, 2006)

*help*

Do anybody knowwhere I can the wallpaper version of these image


----------



## 2D (Oct 13, 2006)

Well. i got bored so i made a wall paper that is 2560x1024 from the prints on the second page of this thread. here it is.


----------



## |eMoCandY| (Oct 13, 2006)

nice Wallpaper LizzyKun


----------



## Puertorican_Shadow Ninja (Oct 13, 2006)

pearl_master thanks  I really liked it oh and BTW do you think you can make one with the two image in the background with the colors from the show? Sorry if I'm being picky but a Tsunade wallpaper like that is what I have been looking for  

Thanks


----------



## AnimeFreak~71 (Oct 15, 2006)

All of these are really good. I wish I could make some just as nice.


----------



## Puertorican_Shadow Ninja (Oct 16, 2006)

Yeah I know what you mean  I sorta feel like a leech but I don't know how to make them and don't have the proper equipment. Everyone and specially pearl_master sorry  As soon as I make one of my own I'll post right here ^_^


----------



## nehnehneji (Oct 17, 2006)

*Kurenai Sensai Painting - Episode 202*

I'm sure I read somewhere someone wanted this...  Anyway photomerged stills from anime.  Enjoy!


----------



## Shadow Slayer (Oct 17, 2006)

Dazmatic said:


> Well. i got bored so i made a wall paper that is 2560x1024 from the prints on the second page of this thread. here it is.



I love those wallpapers. They are neatly done and they are overall awesome.


----------



## pearl_master (Oct 19, 2006)

here is my new zabuza wallpaper what do you think?


and a new gaara one too. Enjoy.


----------



## Rashman (Oct 19, 2006)

i say does anyone have any hidan wallpapers


----------



## pearl_master (Oct 19, 2006)

rashman said:


> i say does anyone have any hidan wallpapers



have never seen a hidan wallpaper so i took it for an excuse to make one. didn't take long.


----------



## Puertorican_Shadow Ninja (Oct 19, 2006)

Wow your really awesome at making these  That last one was awesome!  As I said above, once I learn to make one and it's of good quality I will post it here, so sorry pearl_master for asking you for that wallpaper,  I don't want to seem rude or anything.


----------



## pearl_master (Oct 20, 2006)

^^ dont worry i will make other wallpapers of tsunade in the future but i make them how i want to make them.


----------



## Puertorican_Shadow Ninja (Oct 20, 2006)

Ah sorry pearl_master I didn't want it to sound rude, I'm sorry man


----------



## FireCandy (Oct 21, 2006)

Team 10

Big spoiler:


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Oct 21, 2006)

FireCandy said:


> Team 10
> 
> Big spoiler:



Ooh, nice one.  =)  I'm using it right now on my laptop...it's kinda stretched (I have a huge resolution) but it still looks awesome.


----------



## Sarutobi Satoshi (Oct 21, 2006)

FireCandy said:


> Team 10
> 
> Big spoiler:



Can I give it to one of my friends he is a huge team10 freack?


----------



## FireCandy (Oct 23, 2006)

King Enma said:


> Can I give it to one of my friends he is a huge team10 freack?



Sure.  

Asuma & Kurenai:

Zabuza & Haku:


Naruto, Sasuke, Lee, Neji:


Naruto:


From: Amon: Apocalypse of Devilman part 4


----------



## ANBU jeremy (Oct 24, 2006)

nice pics ehehe


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 24, 2006)

awesome wallpapers FireCandy. they all look awesoem. keep it up


----------



## ANBU jeremy (Oct 25, 2006)

this thread rocks


----------



## Puertorican_Shadow Ninja (Oct 26, 2006)

yes, yes it does  awesome wallpapers guys keep it up!


----------



## Leanne (Oct 26, 2006)

arriku said:


> Wallpaper! ^___^
> Heheh. ;;



I really love this one!  Just perfect.


----------



## IluvGaara333 (Oct 28, 2006)

Very nice wallpapers


----------



## 2D (Oct 28, 2006)

I thought id post a wall of gaara


----------



## Kunoichi (Oct 28, 2006)

*Tenten wallpaper*

My first wallpaper ever, it was only made because there aren't enough Tenten wallpapers to go around ^^;; If anyone could make me a good Tenten wallpaper, I'd be much obliged *Request hint!*.

1024x768


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Oct 28, 2006)

Ooo. I like the wallpapers on this page. *sobs over team 10 wallpaper* I do love the AsuKure wallpaper. I know the person who made it and she's got major skill. <3 Kunoichi I love the Tenten wallpaper.


----------



## RazielDarkness (Oct 29, 2006)

cool wallpapers firecandy keep up tthe good work


----------



## General Mustang (Oct 29, 2006)

Never mind, found it


----------



## pearl_master (Oct 30, 2006)

> My first wallpaper ever, it was only made because there aren't enough Tenten wallpapers to go around ^^;; If anyone could make me a good Tenten wallpaper, I'd be much obliged Request hint!.



there you go, hope you like it. first time ive done any tenten stuff and its also the first time ive used this style.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Oct 30, 2006)

Oooo that's a pretty wallpaper pearl_master. Like the images you used. ^-^b


----------



## pearl_master (Oct 31, 2006)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> Oooo that's a pretty wallpaper pearl_master. Like the images you used. ^-^b



thanks. first go at that type of style, that its been successful.


----------



## Idun (Oct 31, 2006)

There are so much awsome work here


----------



## Leanne (Nov 1, 2006)

I have a question.. can someone make me [well actually for a friend of mine] a wallpaper of Gaara? 11 November is my friends 17th birthday and his fav. character is Gaara. I would like it to look good, so that's why I don't start making my own. It's also very cool if it would say: Happy birthday Ilja! or something like that. It might be too much to ask but i still wanted to try since some are very talanted around here.


----------



## pearl_master (Nov 2, 2006)

Leanne said:


> I have a question.. can someone make me [well actually for a friend of mine] a wallpaper of Gaara? 11 November is my friends 17th birthday and his fav. character is Gaara. I would like it to look good, so that's why I don't start making my own. It's also very cool if it would say: Happy birthday Ilja! or something like that. It might be too much to ask but i still wanted to try since some are very talanted around here.



you asked you got with a bonus 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Leanne (Nov 2, 2006)

Thank you very much!! 
*reps


----------



## Khamzul (Nov 3, 2006)

Was advised to post it here by the necks. 

*KWGoD in ancient times:
*


And no I did not make the original art. That was made by Ted Nasmith (as credited in the picture). If you want more of his art, check out his homepage:


----------



## godleydemon (Nov 4, 2006)

very sweet pearl master I'll have to post a couple of wallpapers soon. ^^


----------



## marohi (Nov 4, 2006)

My sister made a vector wallpaper that's supposed to be of the Rasengan.  I'll just post the link to it, since I don't know if she wants it posted here as is.


----------



## pearl_master (Nov 6, 2006)

godleydemon said:


> very sweet pearl master I'll have to post a couple of wallpapers soon. ^^



thanks you very much, glad you like it


----------



## Crazysnowman (Nov 6, 2006)

i Got some wallpapers mixed in with some randoms,
so erm if newants any id be happy to email em 
London Bridge


----------



## Kakuzu (Nov 6, 2006)

LoL Khamzul!  Another great piece of KWGod awesomeness!


----------



## Khamzul (Nov 7, 2006)

^And it continues.

KWGoD in ancient time wallpapers:





Thanks by the way.


----------



## FireCandy (Nov 8, 2006)

Khamzul, I love your wallpapers.


----------



## _0Tu_R@N_ (Nov 10, 2006)

Some of my wallpapers,don't know if these had already been posted but they are my favorites


----------



## pearl_master (Nov 10, 2006)

^^ just one question why is sasuke's sharingan blue?


----------



## Leanne (Nov 11, 2006)

(click twice to view)
My first wallpaper. Well it turned out very red, but I like red..


----------



## Idun (Nov 11, 2006)

Khamzul said:


> ^And it continues.
> 
> KWGoD in ancient time wallpapers:
> 
> ...



This is just pure awsomeness :WTF xD


----------



## DarkChidori (Nov 13, 2006)

Love these wallpapaers!!!! Keep it coming


----------



## _0Tu_R@N_ (Nov 13, 2006)

Some cool wallpapers of Naruto and Dawn of war...








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## pearl_master (Nov 15, 2006)

^^ wall papers are good. were a couple just screen shots from dawn of war??


----------



## Parkalash (Nov 16, 2006)

oh my where are the naruto related wallpappers sence the thread says (Naruto Wallpapers)  hihi =P


----------



## pearl_master (Nov 16, 2006)

look pages back. and if you want some really good naruto pictures check out page 1


----------



## _0Tu_R@N_ (Nov 17, 2006)

pearl_master said:


> ^^ wall papers are good. were a couple just screen shots from dawn of war??



I just wanted to share some of my current wallpapers..yep they are from dawn of war,nice isn't it??


----------



## pearl_master (Nov 17, 2006)

if you like dawn of war they are nice i cold never get in to it myself.


----------



## leafvillagesecret (Nov 17, 2006)

wow dese are awesome thanx alot!!!


----------



## Kakash! (Nov 17, 2006)

Good work and thanks for the wallpapers!


----------



## Jordgubbe (Nov 17, 2006)

Here are some of my favorite wallpapers from the naruto fandom. Note that I did not make any of them. 

*Description:* Naruto in ANBU costum. 


*Description:* A Sasuke X Naruto pic. 


*Description:* Sasuke Chibified.


----------



## Rashman (Nov 17, 2006)

wow those are some damn nice wallpapers.:amazed


----------



## Jordgubbe (Nov 17, 2006)

Here is the second batch of wallpapers from the naruto fandom. And once again, I did not make these. 

*Description:* Kakashi in ANBU costum. My personal favorite.


*Description:* Another beautiful picture of Kakashi in ANBU.


*Description:* Kakashi X Iruka pairing.


----------



## McDoogle (Nov 17, 2006)

i used to have this as my background but i had to formatt because my windows scrweed up because of the activation thing and i lost the origonal picture but this is basicly what is was, i didnt have vista, i just had a patch and the image is very very big 1600x1200.



Im thinking about makeing the background again but i cant really be bothered right now.


----------



## rDs.Enishi (Nov 17, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Nov 20, 2006)

I like the one with everyone dressed up in a ballroom. So cute!

Edit: How come some of the wallpapers have very small resolutions and odd resolutions?


----------



## Jordgubbe (Nov 20, 2006)

Yet another wallpaper that I did not make. This time it's a Shino wallpaper!

*Description:* Shino wallpaper


----------



## xuzumakihinataX (Nov 21, 2006)

i have also a collection of naruto wallpapers.well, ill just post it later.hehe


----------



## xRUStillDown (Nov 21, 2006)

rDs.Enishi said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Very nice wallpapers!.. I liked the Akatsuki one, although their not all there, it's still nice.. Haha, the ballroom one is great too.. Especialy LEE, with the green tuxs!..


----------



## pearl_master (Nov 21, 2006)

some nice wallpapers going down here


----------



## 2D (Nov 21, 2006)

rDs.Enishi said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Nice wallpapers 



99NineTails99 said:


> Edit: How come some of the wallpapers have very small resolutions and odd resolutions?


Yeah, it would be nice to see some good dual screen wallpapers or widescreen ones around here


----------



## Miyruru-chan (Nov 21, 2006)

xRUStillDown said:


> Very nice wallpapers!.. I liked the Akatsuki one, although their not all there, it's still nice.. Haha, the ballroom one is great too.. Especialy LEE, with the green tuxs!..



It's minitokyo duh! 
I've downloaded a lot of Naruto walls from there ^___^
Will upload and post later.


----------



## Kakash! (Nov 22, 2006)

McDoogle, is that Windows XP on ur desktop? Looks cool!!


----------



## TheBangster (Nov 22, 2006)

Nice wallpapers!


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Nov 22, 2006)

Anyone have any Shino wallpapers?  I've seen some before, but they've all been either 800 x 600, which look horrible on my screen (which is 1680 x 1050.  xD), or even smaller.


----------



## 2D (Nov 22, 2006)

IndigoSkies said:


> Anyone have any Shino wallpapers?  I've seen some before, but they've all been either 800 x 600, which look horrible on my screen (which is 1680 x 1050.  xD), or even smaller.


[SHS-Ureshii]Ghost​_Hunt​_03[09283521].avi
Xbox.com/emergenceday


I couldnt fid much, but theres some, they are 1024x768.

I know how hard it is to find a wallpaper that is the right res, i have  2560x1024 (dual screen)


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Nov 22, 2006)

Orange said:


> link
> Xbox.com/emergenceday
> 
> 
> ...


Omg, I seriously love you right now...<33333  Thanks soo much!


----------



## pearl_master (Nov 23, 2006)

IndigoSkies said:


> Anyone have any Shino wallpapers?  I've seen some before, but they've all been either 800 x 600, which look horrible on my screen (which is 1680 x 1050.  xD), or even smaller.



hey i saw you answer and i couldn't find any shino ones that i have made in the past so i quickly bashed these up and made them secially for your size requirement. hope you like them.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Nov 23, 2006)

wow he looks cool in the second one...


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Nov 23, 2006)

pearl_master said:


> hey i saw you answer and i couldn't find any shino ones that i have made in the past so i quickly bashed these up and made them secially for your size requirement. hope you like them.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Whee, <333 for you too!  <333
xD  Thanks!


----------



## bloody_butterfly (Nov 23, 2006)

wow! these are awesome wallpaperz!!


----------



## Jordgubbe (Nov 23, 2006)

pearl_master said:


> hey i saw you answer and i couldn't find any shino ones that i have made in the past so i quickly bashed these up and made them secially for your size requirement. hope you like them.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I LOVED the second one! Awesome!


----------



## pearl_master (Nov 23, 2006)

thanks ^^^^^


----------



## Hideko (Nov 25, 2006)

Does anyone have any cool Akatsuki wallpapers?


----------



## __choke__ (Nov 27, 2006)

Any Shikamaru wallpapers?


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Nov 27, 2006)

__choke__ said:


> Any Shikamaru wallpapers?


I have a few...I didn't make any of these myself, I just found them on random sites and such.

12. Flashback when she's gone
12. Flashback when she's gone
12. Flashback when she's gone
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Nov 27, 2006)

I saw a Hidan wallpaper where he is in his other form and he is holding his sythe and he is on the left of the wallpaper and in the middle are his eyes but i can't find it again, can anybody help?


----------



## Sycur (Nov 27, 2006)

*NejHina Wallpaper*

I was wondering if anyone could make me a real nice looking wallpaper of Neji and Hinata fighting.  I would also like a new avatar, I made this one myself, but it was kinda a fluke from an experiance. I'd like an avatar made of Neji in his fighting stance. plz plz plz!


----------



## pearl_master (Nov 28, 2006)

Hideko said:


> Does anyone have any cool Akatsuki wallpapers?



here is one i made earlier





> I saw a Hidan wallpaper where he is in his other form and he is holding his sythe and he is on the left of the wallpaper and in the middle are his eyes but i can't find it again, can anybody help?



is this the one i made it a while ago dont know if its the one your looking for?





> Any Shikamaru wallpapers?



did not have any so i knocked this one up quickly


*Spoiler*: __ 










> I was wondering if anyone could make me a real nice looking wallpaper of Neji and Hinata fighting. I would also like a new avatar, I made this one myself, but it was kinda a fluke from an experiance. I'd like an avatar made of Neji in his fighting stance. plz plz plz!



on of them fighting i didn't have so i knocked this one up quickly for you. its a bit rushed like sorry



You might like these as well

*Spoiler*: __ 



an avatar

a banner/sig


----------



## Puertorican_Shadow Ninja (Nov 28, 2006)

pearl_master I've decided to start making wallpapers, in your opinion what do you suggest I do to get started? thanks 


Btw, Awesome wallpapers ^_^


----------



## Sycur (Nov 28, 2006)

*Thanx, but...*

Thanx pearl master for the wallpaper, the avatar, and the sig pic, but, I've changed my mind, could you make a wallpaper of Neji in that stance with the same color scheme but 1024x768?

btw: it doesn't look to bad for you making it in such a hurry 

PS: plz!


----------



## changwoo (Nov 28, 2006)

Anyone has any ANBU wallpapers?
Would anyone be interested in an ANBU wallpaper? I can provide some ANBU pics.

Anyone has any wallpapers involving the following characters?
1. Kakashi (I know there are many so I'll try to ask for specific ones. I would like good blending, not too many stuff on the left side, no blood/grotesque scenes.)
2. Neji
3. Hokages (Shodaime, Nidaime, Sandaime, or Yondaime)
4. Kurenai
5. Kabuto
6. TenTen
7. Haku (NO Zabuza)
8. Temari

Sorry for asking so many at a time. Just asking if there's any (maybe 1?) of the ones I listed. Thanks in advance for anyone who will find one. ^^.


----------



## Sycur (Nov 28, 2006)

*One last request*

Can anyone make me one of those anti drug signatures, with Hinata?  This and that wallpaper that I mentioned earlier are my last requests of you guys, simply because I don't want to be a burden to you all.

PS: Thanx in advance and for what you have already done for me.


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Nov 29, 2006)

@ changwoo: there's a new Hazu wallpaper at animepaper.net that's pretty good. But you need to register to download it.


----------



## pearl_master (Nov 29, 2006)

Puertorican_Shadow Ninja said:


> pearl_master I've decided to start making wallpapers, in your opinion what do you suggest I do to get started? thanks
> Btw, Awesome wallpapers ^_^



well first off i use adobe photoshop CS so i would say use that program i think that it is the bees knees its great, once you get that play around with it and experiment, find your own style. if you use websites like good-tutorials.com they can teach you some pretty cool stuff too.



> Thanx pearl master for the wallpaper, the avatar, and the sig pic, but, I've changed my mind, could you make a wallpaper of Neji in that stance with the same color scheme but 1024x768?



there is your wallpaper

*Spoiler*: __ 










> Anyone has any ANBU wallpapers?
> Would anyone be interested in an ANBU wallpaper? I can provide some ANBU pics.
> 
> Anyone has any wallpapers involving the following characters?
> ...



haven't got all of them but i have made a few with the chacters that i have those that i dont have i will make when i get the time. 


*Spoiler*: __ 











seems that you have asked for a lot of one i haven't done lol


----------



## Twatius_Maximoot (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey guys, i just had to register to let yas know that all these pics and wallpapers are awesome!

keep up the good work!


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Nov 29, 2006)

pearl_master said:


> is this the one i made it a while ago dont know if its the one your looking for?


 
Thats the one, thanks.


----------



## Sycur (Nov 29, 2006)

*Sorry*

Sorry but I've changed my mind... again  

Instead of Hinata, I want a Kemari antidrug signature picture, plz all


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 29, 2006)

can any1 make a sasuke future wallpaper????

using this:


can u make it like my sig here:


----------



## changwoo (Nov 29, 2006)

pearl_master said:


> well first off i use adobe photoshop CS so i would say use that program i think that it is the bees knees its great, once you get that play around with it and experiment, find your own style. if you use websites like good-tutorials.com they can teach you some pretty cool stuff too.
> 
> seems that you have asked for a lot of one i haven't done lol


I also have Adobe Photoshop CS, but I have no experience in making wallpapers. Mostly avatars, banners, and icons.

And sorry for asking those ones? xD.


itachifire said:


> can any1 make a sasuke future wallpaper????
> 
> using this:
> 
> ...


The first link is a link to a picture of a thumbnail. You should provide the link to the actual picture that the thumbnail links to OR provide the thumbnail itself. If you don't have either of those, it is impossible to create a wallpaper with a picture that small. If enlarged, it will be so blurry.

Anyhow, I have the same pic: (If anyone is doing that request, you can use this, I guess) (I think even the same person rendered this...Just smaller size)

Link removed


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 29, 2006)

yea that render is good, but uh i got addtion to my request, can you make the BG like the one in my future sasuke sig, if you can that's great but if its too much trouble its ok, and PM when ur done so i can Rep+cred you


----------



## pearl_master (Nov 30, 2006)

itachifire said:


> can any1 make a sasuke future wallpaper????



here you go i messed around a bit so i did two  

number 1


number 2


----------



## FireCandy (Nov 30, 2006)

itachifire said:


> can any1 make a sasuke future wallpaper????
> [/url]



From deviantart:


----------



## Mojim (Nov 30, 2006)

pearl_master said:


> here you go i messed around a bit so i did two
> 
> number 1
> 
> ...


I'm saving these two wall 

Thanks ^^


----------



## Puertorican_Shadow Ninja (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks pearl_master I'm currently using GIMP (don't really know if its good or not) but I'll get Adobe from my dad since he's a professional freelance Photographer.


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 30, 2006)

LOVE THE WALLPAPER! Pearlmaster ty ty ty ty ty ty ty ty ty ty!!!!! I will rep u tmr because i can't again till tmr, but ty ty ty ty ty ty ty ty!!!! Its the best wallpaper EVER!!!!!!


----------



## pearl_master (Dec 1, 2006)

glad you like it itachifire, for my own referance and future wallpaper making which one did you prefer???????



> thanks pearl_master I'm currently using GIMP (don't really know if its good or not) but I'll get Adobe from my dad since he's a professional freelance Photographer.



wow cool what are the chances im actually at college training to be a photographer lol  
yeh adobe is mint i swear by it.


----------



## DarkFire (Dec 1, 2006)

Ummm to answer ur question the first one was better


----------



## Snufs (Dec 5, 2006)

Can anyone make me an avatar and signature? please?
Maybe something with Sharingan, but not with Sasuke, or itachi or any other character.  Just the Sharingan as a doujutsu, if you know what i mean.

Or maybe somehting with Naruto, Jirayia, kakashi and Yondaime.'

Edit: I know its a wallpaper page, but its almost the same and i would like to have the pictures as a wallpaper too... I hope im not asking for too much.


----------



## pearl_master (Dec 5, 2006)

Snufs said:


> Can anyone make me an avatar and signature? please?
> Maybe something with Sharingan, but not with Sasuke, or itachi or any other character.  Just the Sharingan as a doujutsu, if you know what i mean.
> 
> Or maybe somehting with Naruto, Jirayia, kakashi and Yondaime.'
> ...



right well i checked out your profile and it said you like obito id never done any obito stuff before so i thought i would do it on him i hope thats ok. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



sig

avatar

wallpaper




i can add your name to them if you really want. if you dont want these ones i will make you ones with one of the characters you asked for


----------



## Snufs (Dec 5, 2006)

pearl_master said:


> right well i checked out your profile and it said you like obito id never done any obito stuff before so i thought i would do it on him i hope thats ok.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Seriously man... I love them!  

I would love if you wrote Snufs on them, but i would be happier if you could give them without name too. So one version clean(without Snufs on them) and one with Snufs.

If you could make on picture with the other characters that would be nice...

But those pictures I'll use right away!


----------



## pearl_master (Dec 6, 2006)

Snufs said:


> Seriously man... I love them!
> 
> I would love if you wrote Snufs on them, but i would be happier if you could give them without name too. So one version clean(without Snufs on them) and one with Snufs.
> 
> ...



ok well here you are, this time its naruto one signature has your name on the other hasn't. and an avatar too. i don't know how you got the other ones on to you signature, but if you right click on the image go to properties and copy the url then you can put that as an image in your signature and you don't loose the quality. hope you like them. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Snufs (Dec 6, 2006)

pearl_master said:


> ok well here you are, this time its naruto one signature has your name on the other hasn't. and an avatar too. i don't know how you got the other ones on to you signature, but if you right click on the image go to properties and copy the url then you can put that as an image in your signature and you don't loose the quality. hope you like them.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Hi! thanks again  
Well... whenever i try to use the url link, i only get this white square with a red cross in it. What have i done wrong?

I love the Naruto  ones as well 
You have any pic's with Yondaime, Kakashi or Jirayia? or with all of them including Naruto and Obito?
With and without names? and wallpapers? 
haha.. im asking for so much, so i promise you dont need to do it, but it would be awesome. 

 

But many, MANY thanks.


----------



## FireCandy (Dec 7, 2006)

Hinata:


Sakura:

From:


----------



## Puertorican_Shadow Ninja (Dec 7, 2006)

pearl_master I've noticed that this topic can be good for your training since in the future you will making tons of stuff.


----------



## ShikyoxYaiba (Dec 7, 2006)

Has anyone seen any good Tenten wallpapers?


----------



## pearl_master (Dec 8, 2006)

here is a tenten wallpaper i did not long ago. i have posted it a few times.


----------



## Ddavey (Dec 10, 2006)

Just wondering if there are ANY anko wallpapers out there? I been looking for a while on google/other sites and there just isnt any...


----------



## Itachirocks44 (Dec 10, 2006)

is there itachi?


----------



## InuBlade (Dec 10, 2006)

wtf is dis shit?


----------



## Sasuke X (Dec 10, 2006)

*Sasuke's Sorrow
Kakashi's Team
Sasuke and Itachi*

Enjoy.


----------



## dummy plug (Dec 10, 2006)

nice wallpapers!


----------



## Gaara from the Desert (Dec 11, 2006)

Does anyone have something with Anko, Shizune, Gaara or Hinata?


----------



## pearl_master (Dec 12, 2006)

Gaara from the Desert said:


> Does anyone have something with Anko, Shizune, Gaara or Hinata?



here is some i made earlier minus the anko one that one i made just for you 

sorry no shizune yet


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gaara

Hinata

Anko


----------



## Gaara from the Desert (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks )))


----------



## changwoo (Dec 12, 2006)

Sasuke X said:


>


I've seen that before, but never in 1280x1024! Thanks! ^^.


----------



## vapor snake (Dec 13, 2006)

sasuke (non-pussy mode)

*Spoiler*: __ 




credits: poke freak (deviantart)




what if temari join akatsuki?

credits: pokefreak (deviantart)

the dream team

credits: vhea (deviantart). dalis (deviantart)


----------



## ThisCorrosion (Dec 13, 2006)

I don't suppose anyone has any angsty looking child Naruto wallpapers? Or angsty child Naruto and angsty child Gaara in the same picture wallpaper? Thanks a lot.


----------



## Sasuke X (Dec 13, 2006)

vapor snake said:


> sasuke (non-pussy mode)
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Awesome! Sasuke looks fucking fantastic in that wallpaper.

/new wallpaper


*Spoiler*: _Manga Spoiler (possible)_ 



Is the image taken straight from the manga?


----------



## vapor snake (Dec 14, 2006)

> *Spoiler*: _Manga Spoiler (possible)_
> 
> 
> 
> Is the image taken straight from the manga?



regarding the image 
*Spoiler*: _Manga Spoiler (possible)_ 



i dont think so, it was a fanart by pokefreak at deviatart, he actually haven't done a transformation after the time-skip



 you should check out pokefreak at deviantart, he've done lots of nice naruto artwork. btw, my id is maggot555


----------



## Anubinho (Dec 14, 2006)

somebody has this image with high resolution. or greater that this


----------



## pearl_master (Dec 15, 2006)

yes i do  would you like it  great picture isn't it i used it for my christmas sig 

well here you go


----------



## Anubinho (Dec 15, 2006)

tksss
very very good


----------



## adenator (Dec 15, 2006)

hehe heres 1 in my sig lol


----------



## adenator (Dec 15, 2006)

sup all i like u


----------



## Snufs (Dec 15, 2006)

Anyone have a wallpaper of Jiraiya and/or Ryuuzaki/L (from Death Note)?


----------



## Sasuke X (Dec 15, 2006)

^ I'm pretty sure none of these have been posted before.


----------



## pearl_master (Dec 16, 2006)

i have seen a those before but im not sure if they were on here, i dont know were i have see alot of them it it kind of hard to keep track when you've got a collection like i do.



Snufs said:


> Anyone have a wallpaper of Jiraiya and/or Ryuuzaki/L (from Death Note)?



i can't do it this weekend but i will get to making them on monday for you if no one else has before then.


----------



## changwoo (Dec 16, 2006)

vapor snake said:


> sasuke (non-pussy mode)
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


HOLY FREAKING HECK! That's uber-awesome! Do you know the link to the Sasuke pic in that wallpaper? *Dies from the awesomeness*


----------



## kakashi887 (Dec 17, 2006)

woah that sasuke picture is really cool


----------



## vapor snake (Dec 18, 2006)

changwoo said:


> HOLY FREAKING HECK! That's uber-awesome! Do you know the link to the Sasuke pic in that wallpaper? *Dies from the awesomeness*



here you go 


here's another cool one


----------



## Snufs (Dec 18, 2006)

pearl_master said:


> i have seen a those before but im not sure if they were on here, i dont know were i have see alot of them it it kind of hard to keep track when you've got a collection like i do.
> 
> 
> 
> i can't do it this weekend but i will get to making them on monday for you if no one else has before then.




oki ^^ great


----------



## changwoo (Dec 18, 2006)

vapor snake said:


> here you go


Thanks a whole freaking a lot! *Reps*.


----------



## dummy plug (Dec 18, 2006)

anyone got ANBU wallpapers? not itachi or kakashi as ANBU, i mean real ANBU squads...


----------



## Mojim (Dec 19, 2006)

Sasuke X said:


> ^ I'm pretty sure none of these have been posted before.


*saving all these awesome walls *

Thanks for bringing it up here =)


----------



## rDs.Enishi (Dec 19, 2006)

Photobucket resizes the pics so if you want the originals let me know.


*Spoiler*: __ 



chapter 1


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Dec 19, 2006)

^ Would you happen to have the originals for 8, 9, and 16?  =o


----------



## Toroxus (Dec 19, 2006)

IndigoSkies said:


> ^ Would you happen to have the originals for 8, 9, and 16?  =o


Oh, and add 15 into that


----------



## XSAMEN (Dec 19, 2006)

any one have some good kakashi wall papers?


----------



## changwoo (Dec 20, 2006)

rDs.Enishi said:


> Photobucket resizes the pics so if you want the originals let me know.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





IndigoSkies said:


> ^ Would you happen to have the originals for 8, 9, and 16? =o





toroxus said:


> Oh, and add 15 into that


Add 10 and 11 to that. So 8, 9, 10, 11, 15, and 16. By originals, we all mean original size, correct?

Also, do you have the original pictures in 8 (the one blended in the background and NOT desaturated), 9 (the Haku and the bunny), 10 (Obito), 11 (Temari), and 15 (the Naruto and Hinata)?


----------



## garra's_inner_demon (Dec 20, 2006)

*SWEET WALL PAPERS!!!!!!!!!!! I'm impressed.TT_TT*


----------



## Takamichi (Dec 20, 2006)

Have a hard request for anyone that is bored.

Would like a time jump Naruto Hinata, with her with a bow on her in his bed.


----------



## pearl_master (Dec 21, 2006)

> Anyone have a wallpaper of Jiraiya and/or Ryuuzaki/L (from Death Note)?



sorry it took so long i couldn't be bothered earlier in the week but here are the jiraiya wall papers.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Varel (Dec 21, 2006)

Here is one I made!


----------



## pearl_master (Dec 21, 2006)

XSAMEN said:


> any one have some good kakashi wall papers?



here are some ive made just for you 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Varel (Dec 22, 2006)

here is another one I made!

again rep if your goin to use it.


----------



## CoonDawg (Dec 22, 2006)

There are alot of cool wallpapers here... I don't know which one to use.


----------



## Jordgubbe (Dec 25, 2006)

*Do you have any wallpapers of Obito?*


----------



## Jio-Kun (Dec 25, 2006)

MechaTC said:


>





last ones my favorite


----------



## Sycur (Dec 28, 2006)

*Hi ppls, i want something again =p*

ya... sorry to bother you all... again, but can anyone make me an animated avatar of like an angelic looking guys or angelic looking chicks head with the halo showing and part of the wing in the background with them blinking?

If anyone can make it plz do, id prefer a angel chick though, but if the guy would be easier ill take it

Thanx in advance =p

and sorry for the trouble of you all


----------



## nat (Dec 29, 2006)

Love those wallpapers  already saved ^^


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 1, 2007)

loving this thread so many awesome wallpapers also loving the hinata ones


----------



## ZoePayne (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm new here! ^^* Hope you like it!


----------



## AnbuNaruto (Jan 4, 2007)

there alll nice.


----------



## meow_hobo (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi, I new here but do anyone have this picture in wallpaper? If you can found this picture it would help many much.


----------



## Sasuke X (Jan 4, 2007)

meow_hobo said:


> Hi, I new here but do anyone have this picture in wallpaper? If you can found this picture it would help many much.




*Spoiler*: _Spoiler -- Part 2 Sasuke_ 










The next two are actually manga scans coloured, not really wallpapers:


----------



## Johnokage (Jan 5, 2007)

Awsome stuff everybody. Keep it up.


----------



## Mr-Kory (Jan 5, 2007)

those are awesome lets see oh yea save


----------



## Un (Jan 7, 2007)

Does anyone have a nice timeskip Shikamaru wallpaper that I can use?


----------



## pearl_master (Jan 8, 2007)

wow haven't been on in a while, but im back yay and lets have a look see, if anyone got any decents walls on......... yes there are a few lol  wow feels good to be back.



NarutoJester said:


> Does anyone have a nice timeskip Shikamaru wallpaper that I can use?



its not really time skip but here is one i made earilier.


----------



## pearl_master (Jan 8, 2007)

on a lot of pages there is people asking for anbu wallpapers and there hasn't been any so i searched for a decent peice of fan art and made one for you all. 

ANBU WALLPAPER


----------



## Yurami (Jan 11, 2007)

Here are some wallpapers I've made over the last couple of months. More resolutions of all these wallpapers can be found at my website: HERE.

Akatsuki




iPod Gaara 


Real Ninjas Wail HARD


----------



## sumogu (Jan 12, 2007)

hey! ANyone have any cool wallpapers of Akamaru without Kiba?


----------



## BraggZero (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm sorry if any of these have been posted, I haven't really been following this thread closely since I last posted way back at page four or something. I've not made any of these wallpapers, the credit goes to their authors.


----------



## Chiyo-chan (Jan 13, 2007)

Found these Naruto-Walls


----------



## Neji1351 (Jan 13, 2007)

i like the one of neji!


----------



## Gee. (Jan 14, 2007)

Some wallpapers that ive made:
[SP]






[SP]
Hope you like them!


----------



## diztinQtive (Jan 14, 2007)

i absolutely love the hinata&naruto wallpapers, hinatastar. keep up the good work! can't wait to see more coming from you


----------



## dummy plug (Jan 14, 2007)

pearl_master said:


> on a lot of pages there is people asking for anbu wallpapers and there hasn't been any so i searched for a decent peice of fan art and made one for you all.
> 
> ANBU WALLPAPER



jesus...that anbu wallpaper is just plain wicked man...kudos to you!


----------



## pearl_master (Jan 15, 2007)

dummy plug said:


> jesus...that anbu wallpaper is just plain wicked man...kudos to you!



thanks alot. 

@ hinataStar to save place on the thread can you put your wallpapers in a spoiler tag please, you've got some good stuff there. but can we have it in a spoiler tag please.


----------



## Sasuke` (Jan 15, 2007)

There are some nice wp's here. Thanks.


----------



## General Mustang (Jan 15, 2007)

Wow, HinataStar! Amazing NaruHina wallpapers


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 16, 2007)

Does anyone have any time-skip sakura wallpapers?


----------



## Haku (Jan 16, 2007)

Anyone know some good haku wallpapers!!! and pm me when they post it plz i like haku and i cant find a good wallpaper plz help!!!


----------



## sumogu (Jan 17, 2007)

AKAMARU WALLPAPER PLZ!! something that makes him look cool or cyoote... but  without ugly kiba kekeke


----------



## Un (Jan 17, 2007)

Yurami said:


> Real Ninjas Wail HARD



I love this wallpaper!

I changed it a bit to fit my likings.


----------



## Radharn (Jan 18, 2007)

Awesome Wallpapers guys. Keep Posting.


----------



## DeathRose (Jan 18, 2007)

if anyone has any kankurou wallpapers, can u please post em here? BTW, nice wallpapers hinatastar, @pearlmaster: and that ANBU wallpaper is awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwsome.


----------



## Snufs (Jan 19, 2007)

anyone have a pic of "L" while playing el-guitar?  

I would also like a Yondaime and ANBU wallpaper...


----------



## Mojim (Jan 19, 2007)

That Anbu wall is so fucking awesome! 

*saves it*

Thanks ^^


----------



## Teebor (Jan 20, 2007)

heres my naruto wallpaper


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Jan 22, 2007)

Zukuru said:


> Does anyone have any time-skip sakura wallpapers?


I found this one from AP.


----------



## `The Trickster . (Jan 24, 2007)

Does anyone have any more Kimimaro wallpapers? I only found a few while browsing this thread.

Also, anyone have any Neji time-skip wallpapers?


----------



## pearl_master (Jan 24, 2007)

HakuFighter said:


> Anyone know some good haku wallpapers!!! and pm me when they post it plz i like haku and i cant find a good wallpaper plz help!!!



here you go just made this for you. 

HAKU WALLPAPER


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 24, 2007)

fucking awesome!! you guys keep up the good work! we're waiting for more!


----------



## pearl_master (Jan 25, 2007)

sumogu said:


> AKAMARU WALLPAPER PLZ!! something that makes him look cool or cyoote... but  without ugly kiba kekeke



here you go just made it. simple but good

AKAMARU


----------



## Haku (Jan 25, 2007)

pearl_master said:


> here you go just made this for you.
> 
> HAKU WALLPAPER





AWWW SOOOO AWSOME!!!!! THNAKS PUTTING IT ON MY BACKGROUND NOW


----------



## Kaki (Jan 25, 2007)

that haku has a very rrich coloring style...


----------



## pearl_master (Jan 26, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> that haku has a very rrich coloring style...



thank you..............i think????



sumogu said:


> AKAMARU WALLPAPER PLZ!! something that makes him look cool or cyoote... but  without ugly kiba kekeke



here you go just made it. simple but good

AKAMARU


----------



## sumogu (Jan 26, 2007)

OMGOMG!! I LOVE IT THANK YOU PEARL MASTER!!!


----------



## kullwarrior (Jan 27, 2007)

man after looking thru 56 pages I havent found much Naruto part 2. Anyone willing to make some good ones?


----------



## pearl_master (Jan 29, 2007)

kullwarrior said:


> man after looking thru 56 pages I havent found much Naruto part 2. Anyone willing to make some good ones?



here you go. i didn't have great amounts of time so i knocked this one out in under ten minutes.

NARUTO PART 2


----------



## ZoePayne (Jan 29, 2007)

Hope you like it!^^*


----------



## fromaster (Jan 29, 2007)

hmm, just a screenshot with a caption underneath it...just seemed different to me cos of the blue eyes with the 9-tails pupil?? heh, hope u like


*Spoiler*: __ 



[


----------



## fromaster (Jan 29, 2007)

p.s srry if someone alread put something like this up...56 pages to look through in one night is a bit much for me


----------



## pearl_master (Jan 29, 2007)

its quite good and i like the caption, but can you please put it in a spoiler tag to save space, you'll notice i do the same with mine.


----------



## fromaster (Jan 29, 2007)

heh, my bad... ill try fix up


----------



## fromaster (Jan 29, 2007)

oh yea, ur hindan wallpaper looks crazy  haha


----------



## pearl_master (Jan 31, 2007)

im bored any requests?


----------



## N1nj45tyl3 (Jan 31, 2007)

>.> hmm how about an ANBU Hinata...can you make that?


----------



## pearl_master (Jan 31, 2007)

N1nj45tyl3 said:


> >.> hmm how about an ANBU Hinata...can you make that?



yes i can.

anbu hinata


----------



## Haku (Jan 31, 2007)

man you make the best wallpapers peral master!! i love that haku wallpapaer so i made it my main, can you make a anbu rock lee?


----------



## pearl_master (Jan 31, 2007)

will do it tomorrow.


----------



## N1nj45tyl3 (Jan 31, 2007)

pearl_master said:


> yes i can.
> 
> anbu hinata



O.o good lord that's awesome thanks!


----------



## pearl_master (Feb 1, 2007)

HakuFighter said:


> man you make the best wallpapers peral master!! i love that haku wallpapaer so i made it my main, can you make a anbu rock lee?




one anbu rock lee

Anbu Lee


----------



## Raul101785 (Feb 1, 2007)

i got a request pearl master.  can you make a wallpaper that has Jiraya, orochimaru, and Tsunade when they where a team?  if you have free time that is.

thanks in advance


----------



## Haku (Feb 1, 2007)

kudos agian peral master! very sweet u are the master!


----------



## King (Feb 1, 2007)

I guarantee you, that you will like this one. It is a drawing of Naruto before and after the timeskip.


----------



## Mischiefmatt (Feb 1, 2007)

You should def. make a kankuro wallpaper... anbu or not... hes the coolest.


----------



## Toroxus (Feb 1, 2007)

Nice WP


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Feb 1, 2007)

Really cool wallpapers


----------



## pearl_master (Feb 2, 2007)

xNaruto Uzumaki said:


> I guarantee you, that you will like this one. It is a drawing of Naruto before and after the timeskip.




yeh its quite good i have seen it before, even have it and have used the pictures from it before for sigs. 

i will get on to those requests asap.


----------



## Haku (Feb 2, 2007)

Pearl master is my hero!!!!!  makes the best wallpaper and sigs ever!!!


----------



## pearl_master (Feb 2, 2007)

HakuFighter said:


> Pearl master is my hero!!!!!  makes the best wallpaper and sigs ever!!!



Thanks alot that means more than you think. im glad somebody like my work. reps to you *

here are the sannin walls that i did.

Sannin


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## pearl_master (Feb 2, 2007)

Mischiefmatt said:


> You should def. make a kankuro wallpaper... anbu or not... hes the coolest.



there you go

kankuro


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Feb 2, 2007)

pearl_master said:


> there you go
> 
> kankuro



that kankuro Wallpaper is awesome!

well heres a interesting Yondiame wallpaper somthing i found surfing the net-



and Rock Lee


----------



## pearl_master (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah i have seem them ones before coinicidence has it the rock lee one is my wall paper at the moment


----------



## Haku (Feb 2, 2007)

hey pearl can umake me a haku avatar!?


----------



## Gee. (Feb 3, 2007)

These are some ive made myself of Hinata


----------



## Gee. (Feb 3, 2007)

(sorry to double post, ive forgat this one):


----------



## Haku (Feb 3, 2007)

very cute hinatastar! i love the secound one!! *saved*


----------



## darkraven1216 (Feb 3, 2007)

these are amazing!!!


----------



## hamadya (Feb 3, 2007)

pearl-master can you make this if you are bored thanks
itachi in regular clothes (not aku. robe) (black background and shade blue with MS in his eyes) and if you can
Zaraki with his sword in a mean stand (would be appreciated very much) 


P.S. you are a photoshop God (hinata anbu pic is so fucking amazing)


----------



## RyRyMini (Feb 3, 2007)

Could someone make a Sound 4 or Sound 5 wallpaper for me? Just not the picture with the four of them with Sasuke silhouetted by the moon, please.


----------



## mizuki05 (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## Gee. (Feb 4, 2007)

Here are some wallpapers that Saysal made:





My favourit one:


----------



## pearl_master (Feb 5, 2007)

HakuFighter said:


> hey pearl can umake me a haku avatar!?



hi there i made your avatar and also a sig if your interested. 

here they are.


----------



## Haku (Feb 5, 2007)

Yea i love them +rep like 1,00000000 times


----------



## wolfn64 (Feb 5, 2007)

great job everyone


----------



## Un (Feb 5, 2007)

Hey Pearl Master, sorry to bother you but since you seem to be pretty good at making stuff and the signature/avatar request threads have ignored me I was wondering if you could make me a matching sig and avy set using . Thanks.


----------



## pearl_master (Feb 6, 2007)

here is a request i did from a pm and thought that i would post it here too

Gaara time skip


----------



## pearl_master (Feb 6, 2007)

RyRyMini said:


> Could someone make a Sound 4 or Sound 5 wallpaper for me? Just not the picture with the four of them with Sasuke silhouetted by the moon, please.



Sound 4


----------



## pearl_master (Feb 6, 2007)

NarutoJester said:


> Hey Pearl Master, sorry to bother you but since you seem to be pretty good at making stuff and the signature/avatar request threads have ignored me I was wondering if you could make me a matching sig and avy set using . Thanks.




here you go. stock was a bit funny to work with.


----------



## pearl_master (Feb 6, 2007)

hamadya said:


> pearl-master can you make this if you are bored thanks
> itachi in regular clothes (not aku. robe) (black background and shade blue with MS in his eyes) and if you can
> Zaraki with his sword in a mean stand (would be appreciated very much)
> 
> ...



here you are. itachi stocks in non akatsuki clothes are kinda hard to find

itachi


----------



## fromaster (Feb 6, 2007)

lol, made the whole thing in about 10 mins (including the flames...all i ever did in school on computers besides games)


----------



## Un (Feb 6, 2007)

Wow thanks a ton! They're great!


----------



## Haku (Feb 6, 2007)

hey peral master can u make a avatar and sig for my brother he like naruto!! so maybe some thing like naruto in demon form would be sweet thanks you know i will rep u when ur done with it


----------



## N1nj45tyl3 (Feb 6, 2007)

>.> Can you make me a Hinata Avatar and Sig? PLEASE >.<


----------



## テマリ (Feb 7, 2007)

Just did these wallpapers out of boredom...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## pearl_master (Feb 8, 2007)

HakuFighter said:


> hey peral master can u make a avatar and sig for my brother he like naruto!! so maybe some thing like naruto in demon form would be sweet thanks you know i will rep u when ur done with it



i didn't know what sort of sig he was after so i did two chose one and i shall add his name too it, what is his screen name???





EDIT

i has some one pm me for a time skip sasuke wall and thought that i would post it in here too.

Time skip Sasuke


----------



## Raul101785 (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't know where I've seen this, but there was this wallpaper with Naruto and Gaara wearing Kage clothing.  If any of you guys have it, please put a link.  Thanks!


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Feb 8, 2007)

Raul101785 said:


> I don't know where I've seen this, but there was this wallpaper with Naruto and Gaara wearing Kage clothing.  If any of you guys have it, please put a link.  Thanks!


You mean  one?


By the way, I'm currently going through and making a Photobucket of a ton of wallpapers.  I'm a few pages away from finishing this thread, then I'm going to go through a few more websites, then I'll post the link here.
I don't quite know when it'll be done, probably over the weekend or so...it's not my absolute top priority, I guess.
Oh, and it won't be including most of the wallpapers smaller than 1024x768.  It's pretty much personal preference, I guess, cause 800x600 looks absolutely HORRIBLE on my screen that's like 1680x1050...


----------



## Haku (Feb 8, 2007)

his name is narutoman101!!! and thats awesome!!


----------



## Raul101785 (Feb 8, 2007)

IndigoSkies said:


> You mean  one?
> 
> 
> By the way, I'm currently going through and making a Photobucket of a ton of wallpapers.  I'm a few pages away from finishing this thread, then I'm going to go through a few more websites, then I'll post the link here.
> ...





This one wasn't it but it's pretty cool too! 

the one that I remember had Naruto and gaara sitting back to back with their Kage clothes on.  I don't think they had the hat on, but I could be wrong.  I thought it looked pretty cool, but I can't find it anymore.


----------



## Un (Feb 8, 2007)

Raul101785 said:


> This one wasn't it but it's pretty cool too!
> 
> the one that I remember had Naruto and gaara sitting back to back with their Kage clothes on.  I don't think they had the hat on, but I could be wrong.  I thought it looked pretty cool, but I can't find it anymore.




Do you mean this one?


----------



## pearl_master (Feb 9, 2007)

HakuFighter said:


> his name is narutoman101!!! and thats awesome!!



here you go


----------



## pearl_master (Feb 9, 2007)

N1nj45tyl3 said:


> >.> Can you make me a Hinata Avatar and Sig? PLEASE >.<



here you go credit and rep please


----------



## MWisdom (Feb 9, 2007)

There use to be someone the forums who in their signature had a picture of Naruto, Neji, Gaara and Sasuke and you could see Sasuke's, Nenji's and Gaara's curse/seal. Then there was some writing on it but I cant remember what it said. I think it said something like "paying the price for other's mistakes". But I can't find the person who had it as their sig and I remember them saying they found it on google. If you know the person who had that sig or knows where I could find that picture that would be great.


----------



## Raul101785 (Feb 9, 2007)

NarutoJester said:


> Do you mean this one?



That's the one!  Thank you for finding it for me!!!


----------



## Kankuro? (Feb 9, 2007)

Can someone make me a timeskip Kankuro with all puppets?


----------



## Un (Feb 9, 2007)

Raul101785 said:


> That's the one!  Thank you for finding it for me!!!



Hey no problem. And wow I watched that Ultimate Boredom thing in your sig for like five mins.


----------



## Capacity (Feb 10, 2007)

hey pearl i loved ur pics so much that i tried it myself...i made my own avatar and sig XD


----------



## hamadya (Feb 10, 2007)

pearl_master said:


> here you are. itachi stocks in non akatsuki clothes are kinda hard to find
> 
> itachi



thank you so much as expected amzingly amzing


----------



## Haku (Feb 11, 2007)

pearlmaster the best person to look for a wallpaper or ava//sigs!!! 

best person in here in the NF!!!


----------



## Capacity (Feb 11, 2007)

*My 3 trys on making wallpaper*




Hey K4nkuro i made the ones below for u they are the same pic but one has his name u can choose 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 This one has his name i dont know if u wanted it on there so ill let u choose




rep me if u like them XD

BTW i got my inspiration from Pearl Master and also that im new to this.


----------



## N1nj45tyl3 (Feb 11, 2007)

pearl_master said:


> here you go credit and rep please



Wahooo! Thanks a bunch ^^


----------



## Haku (Feb 11, 2007)

nicely done kazama-san!!! i like what you done.


----------



## Eureka (Feb 11, 2007)

I was just wondering if anyone would bother to make a sig for me... I'm getting tired of staring at Temari. (Not that I stare at my own sig that much, but...)

You can pretty much make it of anything you want, but at least have it from one of the shows i have seen. It would be greatly appreciated.

Shows i have seen:

Eureka seven
Naruto 
The melancholy of Suzumiya Haruhi
Death Note


----------



## alkeality (Feb 11, 2007)

can soemone make me a naruto chouji jiraya and shikamaru wallpaper my fav characters i would rep to whoever makes it and be grateful

and know im not trying to bribe you =)

Oles


----------



## Capacity (Feb 11, 2007)

ty HakuFighter for ur feedback XD and Ninja of The Leaf i like the croppin of the wallpaper for ur sig but you should put a differnt font but good cropping.


----------



## alkeality (Feb 11, 2007)

can you supply me with the font i dont know where to get any funky cool font

can soemone make me a naruto chouji jiraya and shikamaru wallpaper my fav characters i would rep to whoever makes it and be grateful

and know im not trying to bribe you =)

Oles


----------



## b0o (Feb 11, 2007)

has tons of wallpapers! Mostly Gaara though.


----------



## Capacity (Feb 11, 2007)

i get my font at this site 


I have another Wallpaper i made

rep me if u like it


----------



## Baby Raptor (Feb 11, 2007)

i wonder  somebody will help me , i want to find three sannin as cool pose in wall paper  hard to find it !! i will give you rep for that


----------



## Capacity (Feb 11, 2007)

heres a good one i found...i think it was in here but o well i will repost it if it was here

plz dont neg rep me if u posted this already


----------



## Baby Raptor (Feb 12, 2007)

Kazama-san said:


> heres a good one i found...i think it was in here but o well i will repost it if it was here
> 
> plz dont neg rep me if u posted this already



yeah  you have more saninn ??  and why you think i give you neg rep  i dislike give bad rep but good rep on your way


----------



## Capacity (Feb 12, 2007)

nah i wasnt sayin that u wud nega rep me im sayin this just incase sum1 else posted the pic on here or sumtin btw thank you for the rep XD


----------



## pearl_master (Feb 12, 2007)

Eureka said:


> I was just wondering if anyone would bother to make a sig for me... I'm getting tired of staring at Temari. (Not that I stare at my own sig that much, but...)
> 
> You can pretty much make it of anything you want, but at least have it from one of the shows i have seen. It would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...




here you go a change from naruto


----------



## pearl_master (Feb 12, 2007)

Baby Raptor said:


> i wonder  somebody will help me , i want to find three sannin as cool pose in wall paper  hard to find it !! i will give you rep for that



here are a couple i posted a few pages back 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## pearl_master (Feb 12, 2007)

Ninja Of The Wind said:


> can soemone make me a naruto chouji jiraya and shikamaru wallpaper my fav characters i would rep to whoever makes it and be grateful
> 
> and know im not trying to bribe you =)
> 
> Oles




Your request


----------



## Mojim (Feb 12, 2007)

^ hey,that looks pretty awesome


----------



## pearl_master (Feb 12, 2007)

thank you literally just finished making it now.


----------



## Capacity (Feb 12, 2007)

nicely done Pearl


----------



## pearl_master (Feb 12, 2007)

here is a neew wallpaper that i made it was not a request just something i wanted to do. i think some might like the idea.

Hokage Naruto


----------



## Capacity (Feb 12, 2007)

man u make the best wallpaper ever u should make a tutorial on how to do wat u do


----------



## pearl_master (Feb 12, 2007)

Kazama-san said:


> man u make the best wallpaper ever u should make a tutorial on how to do wat u do



no need it looks like you have the skill that you need and you obviously have photoshop. the rest just takes time and practice as well as developing personal styles and techniques.


----------



## Capacity (Feb 12, 2007)

yea i just started to learn


----------



## pearl_master (Feb 12, 2007)

well there you go then. you will have people admiring your work before you know it.


----------



## N1nj45tyl3 (Feb 12, 2007)

Really off Topic but does anyone know where I can find some Mai HiME /My-Otome wallpapers or any cool wallpapers of Takane Hibiki from CVSNK2


----------



## hamadya (Feb 12, 2007)

pearl master Thanks for the itachi background i was wondering if you can make one of zaraki in the tux like in the opening or closeing of the movie (sword frenzy) with yachiru on his back same colors as itachis balck and blue


----------



## Capacity (Feb 12, 2007)

*3 New Wallpapers*



rep me if u like it XD


----------



## pearl_master (Feb 13, 2007)

not bad at all. they are quite good


----------



## Shamini (Feb 13, 2007)

that s pretty good  , i love the style of it  ^_^  good job


----------



## Shamini (Feb 13, 2007)

Pearl_master , i would like to know  if you can make me a signature and  avatar of Temari . My name is Shamini , like the style you did with other with the leafs . I would really appriciate Thank in advance


----------



## Runned (Feb 13, 2007)

I just bought a new LCD monitor and it bumped up my screen resolution to 1440x900 so I'm looking for a good high res wallpaper,  I was wondering if somebody could do a nice compilation of these two pages of bad-assery:


*Spoiler*: __ 









Would appreciate it


----------



## Countach (Feb 13, 2007)

thats are pretty good


----------



## Emo God (Feb 13, 2007)

Pearl, since ur a master of making wallpapers, and avaters, etc.

can u make me......

A pimped out Tobi avatar (125x125) or sumthing, and a wallpaper with tobi?


----------



## pearl_master (Feb 14, 2007)

Shamini said:


> Pearl_master , i would like to know  if you can make me a signature and  avatar of Temari . My name is Shamini , like the style you did with other with the leafs . I would really appriciate Thank in advance



here you are


----------



## pearl_master (Feb 14, 2007)

Emo God said:


> Pearl, since ur a master of making wallpapers, and avaters, etc.
> 
> can u make me......
> 
> A pimped out Tobi avatar (125x125) or sumthing, and a wallpaper with tobi?



Wallpaper is of tobi and deidara 

TOBI AND DEIDARA



and the avatar


----------



## Haku (Feb 14, 2007)

pearl master its me agian!!! thanks for all the wallpapers and sigs i have one more to ask you, can u make me a sig with haku with ice mirrors and zabuza in there some were. thanks you know i'll rep you for it!


----------



## Shamini (Feb 14, 2007)

wow  thx a lot pearl_master,   i love it , good job


----------



## Amalius (Feb 14, 2007)

Would anyone be willing to make me a Sakura/Kakashi signature, and a Kakashi avatar with his sharingan? Would be greatly appreciated, many thanks and much <3!


----------



## Baby Raptor (Feb 14, 2007)

Kazama-san said:


> rep me if u like it XD





i love it but i want to see five hokage in wallpaper i will give you rep for that pls !!!


----------



## Shamini (Feb 14, 2007)

i love those wallpaper  ^_^


----------



## Countach (Feb 14, 2007)

i like the tobi one, mabe change the tone in the backround so it always is not orange


----------



## Emo God (Feb 14, 2007)

pearl_master said:


> Wallpaper is of tobi and deidara
> 
> TOBI AND DEIDARA
> 
> ...




wow.... theres a one in a milluon chance theres another person as good at making wallpapers / icons as u r.


----------



## Haku (Feb 14, 2007)

^^^ he is the best for sigs// and avatars!!! look no further !!! pearl_master is number 1!!!


----------



## Runned (Feb 14, 2007)

Runned said:


> I just bought a new LCD monitor and it bumped up my screen resolution to 1440x900 so I'm looking for a good high res wallpaper,  I was wondering if somebody could do a nice compilation of these two pages of bad-assery:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Bump! My old stretched out one is looking worse every day


----------



## pearl_master (Feb 15, 2007)

wow there is a lot of people likeing my stuff thanks alot people. 



HakuFighter said:


> pearl master its me agian!!! thanks for all the wallpapers and sigs i have one more to ask you, can u make me a sig with haku with ice mirrors and zabuza in there some were. thanks you know i'll rep you for it!




hi no problem i didn't know if you wanted your name on it if you do just tell me and i shall put it on.


----------



## Haku (Feb 15, 2007)

no no this is good!! thanks agian and i'll rep you agian when i can


----------



## pearl_master (Feb 15, 2007)

Amalius said:


> Would anyone be willing to make me a Sakura/Kakashi signature, and a Kakashi avatar with his sharingan? Would be greatly appreciated, many thanks and much <3!



hi did you want something like this 



or like this


----------



## alkeality (Feb 15, 2007)

can someone fix my naruto for life sig its all scratchy i dont have photoshop ill give rep thx


----------



## pearl_master (Feb 16, 2007)

hi people i am going away for a week so i wont beable to do any requests till next monday. 

cya around


----------



## Haku (Feb 16, 2007)

bye pearl_master!!! will miss you!


----------



## Shamini (Feb 16, 2007)

take it easy man


----------



## FireCandy (Feb 17, 2007)

Wallpapers from


----------



## Haku (Feb 17, 2007)

^^^^ AWWW i love the haku one so cute


----------



## N1nj45tyl3 (Feb 17, 2007)

pearl_master said:


> hi people i am going away for a week so i wont beable to do any requests till next monday.
> 
> cya around



NYUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!


----------



## Jeanne (Feb 17, 2007)

There are so many nice wallpapers here that I can't pick what to put for my desktop!​


----------



## Haku (Feb 17, 2007)

^^^ ture thats why i change mine evey week


----------



## alkeality (Feb 17, 2007)

waz up haku but your right there are a lot of awesome wallpapers out their so just like Haku I change every week or so but if i really like it a keep it for a while


----------



## Capacity (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## alkeality (Feb 18, 2007)

can someone please make me a banner with jiraiya and naruto in it
then in the bottom left corner saying Naruto 4 life and under Naruto 4 Life put Son Of Jiraiya


----------



## Johnokage (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks Pearl you have inspired me to get the sketch pad out and make some tributes. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Dralavant (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice wallpapers.


----------



## Jeanne (Feb 18, 2007)

Kazama-san said:


>


Woah, you made those? O_O I'll use the 2nd one.​


----------



## Haku (Feb 19, 2007)

Ninja Of The Wind said:


> waz up haku but your right there are a lot of awesome wallpapers out their so just like Haku I change every week or so but if i really like it a keep it for a while



yo whats up ninja of the wind!! :thumb yep tons of sweet wallpapers time to change mine what to pic now!!!


----------



## Emo God (Feb 19, 2007)

There! i made one of Obito and Rin! hooray


----------



## Haku (Feb 19, 2007)

very cute i like it *saves*


----------



## Emo God (Feb 19, 2007)

Well tanks. any requests?


----------



## Haku (Feb 19, 2007)

mmm lets test ur skills lmao a haku wallpaper with a bunny and zabuza with him!! if u do that and i like it i'll rep you  i probley will anyway


----------



## Emo God (Feb 19, 2007)

I made a haku wallpaper just 4 u hakufighter 

EDIT: now the bunny and zabuza with her one i shall start....


----------



## Haku (Feb 19, 2007)

AHHHH i love it !!!! reps for you!!


----------



## Emo God (Feb 19, 2007)

Okay! here is teh bunny and zabuza and haku!



reps appreciated


----------



## Haku (Feb 19, 2007)

lmao that was funny *saves* ur pretty good ur self right next to pearl_master!! rep later when i can!


----------



## Baby Raptor (Feb 19, 2007)

i hope you will listen my request ... you can make five hokage in wall paper ... style bas-ass!!


----------



## Emo God (Feb 19, 2007)

Okay! i can fill that request right away! but at 12 pm at my time, i'll be gone til 2 or 3, so i try hard to do it now!


----------



## Haku (Feb 19, 2007)

that shall look sweet!!


----------



## Baby Raptor (Feb 19, 2007)

Emo God said:


> Okay! i can fill that request right away! but at 12 pm at my time, i'll be gone til 2 or 3, so i try hard to do it now!




i dont mind , take your bussiness then do for my request ,  take time ..


----------



## Haku (Feb 19, 2007)

dont worry raptor it will turn out sweet!


----------



## Emo God (Feb 19, 2007)

someone order a badass hokage wallpaper? OH YEAH! reps appreciated! 

ummmm if i need to make a new one i will. cause the first and second hokage pics are small.... and tsunade and sarutobi.... could be bigger, but they both look badass. just PM if u need a new, much better one.


----------



## BuddhistMonkey (Feb 19, 2007)

Uh, could someone post me a Kabuto w/ Orochimaru sig? I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## joshpinto (Feb 19, 2007)

nice wall papers anyone got one wid da pervi sage on it


----------



## Emo God (Feb 19, 2007)

BuddhistMonkey said:


> Uh, could someone post me a Kabuto w/ Orochimaru sig? I'd really appreciate it.



Cumin right up!


----------



## Jeanne (Feb 19, 2007)

Emo God said:


> Well tanks. any requests?



Hmm Hmmm... Can you make me a 454 x142SasuSaku banner with the bestest pictures you can find? 
Thanks in advance! Mail it to me once your done! >x3​


----------



## Emo God (Feb 19, 2007)

there. made it myself  u should feel lucky. Reps plz?

this is 4 monkey!


----------



## Emo God (Feb 19, 2007)

Ok, a 425 x 142 sasuSaku? Okedoke, since i'm a SasuSaku fan.


----------



## Jeanne (Feb 19, 2007)

Emo God said:


> Ok, a 425 x 142 sasuSaku? Okedoke, since i'm a SasuSaku fan.



You are? That's awsome! 
They're the bestest couple in Naruto ever. 
Hehe. I'll rep you afterwards!​


----------



## Emo God (Feb 19, 2007)

Isent it 2 u


----------



## alkeality (Feb 19, 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

emo god
can someone please make me a banner with jiraiya and naruto in it
then in the bottom left corner saying Naruto 4 life and under Naruto 4 Life put Son Of Jiraiya


----------



## Emo God (Feb 19, 2007)

there yeh go ninja of the wind. u shall love it. pos rep plz


----------



## Avish (Feb 19, 2007)

hey man i sent you a pm of what i want can you do it for me?

btw i sent you the rep erly muahah


----------



## alkeality (Feb 19, 2007)

Emo could you make more wide then more in height thats the only thing ill rep then thx man
gtg ill rep when i come back
Oles


----------



## alkeality (Feb 19, 2007)

Emo God said:


> there yeh go ninja of the wind. u shall love it. pos rep plz




could you make it more wide and less tall thx
ill rep when i get back online
peace
oles


----------



## Emo God (Feb 19, 2007)

ok surprise, sasuke rocks. here it is!


----------



## Avish (Feb 19, 2007)

hey sweet sig man i lovere it, speak to me in pm a min man


----------



## Ae (Feb 19, 2007)

this are great pics


----------



## Sharkman9 (Feb 19, 2007)

I want a BAD ASS ULTIMO SHWEET wOOP WOOPZ wallpaper sig and profile pic of Jiraiya From either PEARL or EMO...

I WILL GIVE MAD REPS


----------



## Sharkman9 (Feb 19, 2007)

If you can^....... by the way NARUTO_VN you sig is SHWEET


----------



## Emo God (Feb 19, 2007)

Here is ur sig, Ninja of da wind. i re - made it. i deserve rep !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aceb (Feb 19, 2007)

Anyone got Shippuuden wallpapers?


----------



## Sharkman9 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Cool Pic OF Middle Aged Sannin*


Tell me id=f you can see the pic


----------



## Emo God (Feb 19, 2007)

No. and i'll start on ur request *sigh* i'm just replacing pearl til he gets back..........well, maybe i'll keep doing them. but SOMEONE had to do them in his absence......


----------



## Sharkman9 (Feb 19, 2007)

Cool thanx im sorry dood if your exausted damn it was a cool pic of jiraiya in there ok well thanx


----------



## Emo God (Feb 19, 2007)

thats ur avatar, and heres ur sig!



positive rep points ARE appreciated 

ur welcome


----------



## King (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey anyone think they can make a pretty good Naruto:Shippuden wallpaper for rep?


----------



## alkeality (Feb 19, 2007)

emo could you make me another one you just made a cool jiraiya for shark could you edit it and make it say Jiraiya the Sannin... but who knew he had a son and then under it sayin Son Of Jiraiya


----------



## Emo God (Feb 19, 2007)

god.... VERY WELL! i shall edit it. this'll only take 2 - 5 mins


----------



## Emo God (Feb 19, 2007)

ok wind. here it is. rep appreciated


----------



## alkeality (Feb 19, 2007)

dude its awesome tyvm srry i cant rep again i have to rep 10 other people before i rep you again  but i will


----------



## Sharkman9 (Feb 19, 2007)

REPPING EMO BABY!!!!!


----------



## Emo God (Feb 19, 2007)

U didn't have to save it and use as sig. u COULDA saved it, then hosted it on image shack so its the same size

EDIT: wierd, i didn't getz da rep!

owellz. My comp iz going slow right now.


----------



## LegendzZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Why are you guys giving him rep.?
A: He uses the same design everytime.
B: You can just learn to make one yourself
Emo God is just rep hungry. (tsktsk)
Notice how in everypost "Rep appreciated"
Come on now.....


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 19, 2007)

come one, the dude's trying his best! i think he deserves reps. they works are really nice!


----------



## Emo God (Feb 19, 2007)

ummmmmm ok...
1. im just saying i'd LIKE reputation
2. whats wrong with the basics?
3. i could use Another design if it was requested.
4. want me to make u a background? =D!!!!
EDIT: well thx for sticking up for me mizt 
rep 4 u


----------



## N1nj45tyl3 (Feb 20, 2007)

>.> as I'm a Hinatard Let's see how if you can make a sexy ANBU Hinata wallapaper @_@


----------



## Runned (Feb 20, 2007)

LegendzZ said:


> Why are you guys giving him rep.?
> A: He uses the same design everytime.
> B: You can just learn to make one yourself
> Emo God is just rep hungry. (tsktsk)
> ...



I didn't want to say anything, but I'm glad you did


----------



## Avish (Feb 20, 2007)

*first sig*

Hey this is my first sig i need o know what you think.


----------



## General Mustang (Feb 20, 2007)

N1nj45tyl3 said:


> >.> as I'm a Hinatard Let's see how if you can make a sexy ANBU Hinata wallapaper @_@



I would like to see this too, i'm also a HUGE hinata fan


----------



## Emo God (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice sig sasuke rocks.


----------



## Shamini (Feb 20, 2007)

nice sig , good job


----------



## Ofeigr (Feb 20, 2007)

nice sig, good job !!!


----------



## Capacity (Feb 20, 2007)

i made a new wallpapers hope u like it 





rep me if u like it XD


----------



## Haku (Feb 21, 2007)

yo yo people love the new wallpapers and stuff!!! keep it up!


----------



## Avish (Feb 21, 2007)

Kazama-san said:


> i made a new wallpapers hope u like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey mkan wicked wallpapers errm just wondering im still not 100% sure with ps cs2 and did you use a grunge splash or whatt ever and can you point me in the way to get it?

BTW cheers for the responces on my sig


----------



## Haku (Feb 21, 2007)

^^^ ur sig is pretty sweet good job KUDOS!!


----------



## Capacity (Feb 21, 2007)

yea ur sig is great and what are u asking me to get for u?


----------



## Un (Feb 21, 2007)

I like the walls Kazama-san.


----------



## Emo God (Feb 21, 2007)

play teh trumpets, here the sexy ANBU hinata wallpaper!!! jk its not that good.... i had 2 draw myself... lolz.


----------



## alkeality (Feb 21, 2007)

nice job everybody both of you made awesome wallpapers keep up the good work ill be joining ur wallpaper making im downloadin photoshop now
Oles


----------



## N1nj45tyl3 (Feb 22, 2007)

Emo God said:


> play teh trumpets, here the sexy ANBU hinata wallpaper!!! jk its not that good.... i had 2 draw myself... lolz.



^^ I still love it... reps ^^


----------



## Mr-Kory (Feb 22, 2007)

heres my 1st attemp at a wallpaper i couldnt do that cool leaf thingo


----------



## Haku (Feb 22, 2007)

nicely done i like it ^__^


----------



## alkeality (Feb 22, 2007)

nice job its good ^


----------



## Avish (Feb 22, 2007)

Kazama-san said:


> yea ur sig is great and what are u asking me to get for u?



that leafe grunge you used on your sig well atleast i think its a grunge on ly had ps for 2 days

heres another one i made 


chedits to the guy who made that pic ^^


----------



## Capacity (Feb 22, 2007)

the leaf thing is a type of brush i use history brush to do it but i make a new layer then i do it you'll figure it out it is pretty simple XD


----------



## alkeality (Feb 22, 2007)

dude your getting really good nice job *thumbs up*
Oles


----------



## Capacity (Feb 22, 2007)

here is a wallpaper i made for you SasukeRocks i used the pic u posted XD:

rep me if you like it XD

im working with shading so i made the back a galaxy i made from a tutorial at zarosaki's site


----------



## BuddhistMonkey (Feb 22, 2007)

Can somebody make me a sig showing the Sannin, and under them, Sakura, Sasuke and Naruto post-timeskip?Reps for sure!


----------



## Capacity (Feb 22, 2007)

*for BuddhistMonkey*

here is ur sig u wanted XD:


----------



## Un (Feb 22, 2007)

Can someone make me a Shippu Den Shikamaru wall?


----------



## Capacity (Feb 23, 2007)

i made a wallpaper with shika,hidan, and kizaku but if u want Shika by himself ill try to make that


----------



## Avish (Feb 23, 2007)

Heres my latest rep me if you like.



im not sure if a spoiler is needed?


----------



## hamadya (Feb 23, 2007)

sombody make me a kempachi, zaraki wall paper please (would be nice if yachiru is in the picture too also if you can use the picture with him in a tux in the movie ending (first movie) thank you)


----------



## Haku (Feb 23, 2007)

nice job everone in here making nice wallpapers and sigs!!!


----------



## Un (Feb 23, 2007)

Kazama-san said:


> i made a wallpaper with shika,hidan, and kizaku but if u want Shika by himself ill try to make that



That would be great. Thanks.


----------



## alkeality (Feb 23, 2007)

woah all of you are awesome Ill be joining you on monday im gettin photoshop on sunday so ill be makin stuff to


----------



## Capacity (Feb 24, 2007)

hey Narutojester i made this for you hope you like it:


----------



## domafied (Feb 24, 2007)

Plz someone im looking for a picture with all the tail demons or jinchuuriki as little  kids and the raccoon is telling another one its ugly and in captions over the raccoon it say's just as ugly plz post a link or pm me


----------



## Un (Feb 24, 2007)

Hey its pretty good but I wanted a Shippuden wall. I'll rep you anyway.


----------



## Capacity (Feb 24, 2007)

okay i will look for a good shippuden picture but if you have one please post it.


----------



## Sakon/Ukon (Feb 24, 2007)

I wouldn't say  no to a neat Sound 5 wallpaper. Doesn't have to be too detailed...remember...less is more.

Thanks anyway


----------



## 2D (Feb 24, 2007)

Sasuke Rocks said:


> Heres my latest rep me if you like.
> 
> 
> 
> im not sure if a spoiler is needed?


That isnt really a wallpaper... >.>


----------



## Avish (Feb 24, 2007)

well too be honest i know it isnt its my sig but i dont know where else to post it... And since most people are posting sigs here aswell i thought i mite aswell do the same.


----------



## Vanillin (Feb 24, 2007)

Ehh, kind of plain, but a wallpaper I just made:


----------



## alkeality (Feb 24, 2007)

Illusive said:


> Ehh, kind of plain, but a wallpaper I just made:




simple but I still like it alot


----------



## Crystal Renee (Feb 24, 2007)

Oh wow everyone posted such pretty wallpapers!


----------



## Capacity (Feb 24, 2007)

simple but great wallpaper


----------



## Baby Raptor (Feb 25, 2007)

Illusive said:


> Ehh, kind of plain, but a wallpaper I just made:





best of Unichia wallpaper , i love it  it is simply and cool !! at same time


----------



## Cormac (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow so many amazing wallpapers 0.0 too many can't take them all!


----------



## Un (Feb 25, 2007)

That Uchiha wall is awesome!


----------



## 2D (Feb 25, 2007)

Gaara wallpaper, got bored.. simple


*Spoiler*: __ 









Art is from fade to black.


----------



## Avish (Feb 25, 2007)

good render i like it... Still a bit [plain and whats the size for a wallpaper i forget.


----------



## 2D (Feb 25, 2007)

Sasuke Rocks said:


> good render i like it... Still a bit [plain and whats the size for a wallpaper i forget.


Like i said, it is simple. I suck at photoshop.

Might make another one later...


Thanks


----------



## 2D (Feb 25, 2007)

I made another one....



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Avish (Feb 25, 2007)

Very nice render


----------



## alkeality (Feb 25, 2007)

yup there awesome renders


----------



## piers007 (Feb 25, 2007)

has anyone got any wickid kakashi wallpapers


----------



## alkeality (Feb 25, 2007)

*I will rep if someone make me a shipuuden wallpaper with Sai, Naruto, And sakura all after timeskip*


----------



## pearl_master (Feb 26, 2007)

Ninja Of The Wind said:


> *I will rep if someone make me a shipuuden wallpaper with Sai, Naruto, And sakura all after timeskip*



im back. well here it is not sure if its completely what you wanted. 

New Team Seven


----------



## pearl_master (Feb 26, 2007)

piers007 said:


> has anyone got any wickid kakashi wallpapers



here are two i did earlier

kakashi


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## General Mustang (Feb 26, 2007)

pearl_master said:


> im back. well here it is not sure if its completely what you wanted.
> 
> New Team Seven



Looks awesome! Using it for my wallpaper atm


----------



## Haku (Feb 26, 2007)

welcome back perl master and wow there tons of sweet new wallpapers!!


----------



## Avish (Feb 26, 2007)

sweet how do ou actually od the history brush stuff could you pm me how or make a simple little tut maybe?


----------



## Baby Raptor (Feb 26, 2007)

pearl_master said:


> im back. well here it is not sure if its completely what you wanted.
> 
> New Team Seven




i am   at Sai !! that is kind of Yaoi :amazed 



pearl_master said:


> here are two i did earlier
> 
> kakashi
> 
> ...



i love that part


----------



## Amalius (Feb 26, 2007)

nice work pearl! just came back and still holdin it down <3 teh work =D


----------



## Vanillin (Feb 26, 2007)

I just finished this one.  I'm not all that happy with it though, the render doesn't blend in as much as I want it to


----------



## Un (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome back Pearl Master!


----------



## Capacity (Feb 26, 2007)

yea this wallpaper i have seen before but nice job on rendering and pearl that Team 7 wallpaper makes me laugh cuz Sai looks so yaoi there lol


----------



## Baby Raptor (Feb 26, 2007)

Illusive said:


> I just finished this one.  I'm not all that happy with it though, the render doesn't blend in as much as I want it to





that is amazing  rep on your way but i dont understand you are not happy with that   

damn job with that


----------



## Capacity (Feb 26, 2007)

i made a new wallpaper: 

Naruto Wallpaper

rep me if u like it XD


----------



## Baby Raptor (Feb 26, 2007)

above post , i like second wallpaper


----------



## Capacity (Feb 27, 2007)

thanks for your input and the rep  babyraptor XD im learning to create differnt types of back splashes for my wallpapers


----------



## Sangahyando (Feb 27, 2007)

Amazing wallpapers here folks!  You know it's bad when you've gone through all 68 pages worth of pics and clicked on every link/tab.  *Phew*  And boy oh boy, do my eyes hurt!

By the way, is there any picture of the Yondaime Hokage in the Konoha Hokage suit/hat?  That would be awesome.


----------



## Vanillin (Feb 27, 2007)

Baby Raptor said:


> that is amazing  rep on your way but i dont understand you are not happy with that
> 
> damn job with that



Aw, thanks


----------



## 2D (Feb 27, 2007)

Yeah, thats a amazing wallpaper.
 *reps*


Youre using photoshop arent you?

Save it as .jpg  at 10 quality, the file size should go down alot without losing quality, making it load quicker 

I did it with that and it went from  2.5mb to only 850kb.


----------



## Haku (Feb 27, 2007)

nice job everyone!!! love how everyones getting better i say cheers for the wallpaper makers  good or bad!!


----------



## Capacity (Feb 27, 2007)

hey Haku u should really get into making wallpaper it is really fun XD


----------



## pearl_master (Feb 27, 2007)

hey hey bored so new wallpaper 

The fourth lives on.....


----------



## 2D (Feb 27, 2007)

Nice wallpaper, you should make it bigger though, Like 1280x1024. Looks blury when its streched out


----------



## pearl_master (Feb 27, 2007)

is that the size of you screen because it looks ok on mine.


----------



## Un (Feb 27, 2007)

I like the Naruto wall Kazama.


----------



## Capacity (Feb 27, 2007)

thanks Jester and Pearl if you got rid of the whiskers then it would be the fourth but that looks more like Naruto but still great XD


----------



## Kokusho Tio (Feb 27, 2007)

2 wallpapers I've made  Starring Sasuke and Naruto (possible Shippuuden spoilers!)
I Used scans from the manga. Made editing and coloring with Photoshop.

Link removed

Link removed


----------



## Capacity (Feb 28, 2007)

i made another wallpaper:

oBito Wallpaper


----------



## 2D (Feb 28, 2007)

Made another Wallpaper.




*goes off to make a deviantart account*


----------



## Capacity (Feb 28, 2007)

what do u set the resoultion to ? 0.o its so big i set mine to 1024x768


----------



## 2D (Feb 28, 2007)

1280x1024.

Most people use that now. And if people have a smaller screen size, they can just strech it so it fits the screen.


----------



## pearl_master (Feb 28, 2007)

Kazama-san said:


> thanks Jester and Pearl if you got rid of the whiskers then it would be the fourth but that looks more like Naruto but still great XD



that was kinda the idea that, there are some people who think that naruto is the 4th etc etc, im not one of them. it was just an idea for a wallpaper.


----------



## Haku (Feb 28, 2007)

Kazama-san said:


> hey Haku u should really get into making wallpaper it is really fun XD



I would love to but i have to get a new computer before i can do that!!

but till then keep it up on makeing good wallpapers!! ^__^

and hi pearl_master how u been!


----------



## Capacity (Feb 28, 2007)

aww o well and Pearl thanks for clearing that up =D


----------



## Vanillin (Feb 28, 2007)

Kokusho Tio said:


> 2 wallpapers I've made  Starring Sasuke and Naruto (possible Shippuuden spoilers!)
> I Used scans from the manga. Made editing and coloring with Photoshop.
> 
> Link removed
> ...





Kazama-san said:


> i made another wallpaper:
> 
> oBito Wallpaper





2D said:


> Made another Wallpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love all those wallpapers 

I just made one.  A couple versions:



I'll link you to the rest:


----------



## Capacity (Feb 28, 2007)

oooo very nice illusive and does any1 have 3D transform in the render section of Photoshop CS2 cuz i dont but i need a 3D or 4D render T_T


----------



## Un (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey does anyone have a nice Chouji wallpaper for my friend? If not, could someone make one?


----------



## Capacity (Feb 28, 2007)

post-timeskip or pre-timeskip?

well here is one i made pre-skip:


----------



## pearl_master (Mar 1, 2007)

NarutoJester said:


> Hey does anyone have a nice Chouji wallpaper for my friend? If not, could someone make one?



hi there no problemo, here is one i did a while ago but never posted. 

Chouji



@Hakufighter im fine thanks, not been to bad im back now, so i shall keep you all posted with wall papers, and sigs if anyone wants any making.


----------



## JFreak777 (Mar 1, 2007)

*requesting wallpapers*

hey all,

  i'd like to request two wallpapers to be made...

  size: 1280 x 800
  content: both having the all Konoha Genin (12 in total)
     one before the time-skip and other after
  i looked online for the pre-time-skip, but had no luck...

  thanks for everyone who design all the wallpapers here, especially to those who can fulfill my request.


----------



## Un (Mar 1, 2007)

Ooh they're both great! I'll send them to him so he can decide which he prefers.


----------



## ThisCorrosion (Mar 2, 2007)

I decided to start making wallpaper. What do you think?





They aren't great but I'm still collecting tools and learning how to use photoshop properly.

+++

EDIT

Just made a new one. I might try some requests if people like my style.


----------



## Haku (Mar 2, 2007)

> Chouji
> 
> 
> 
> @Hakufighter im fine thanks, not been to bad im back now, so i shall keep you all posted with wall papers, and sigs if anyone wants any making.


[/QUOTE]

Love the chouji wallpaper!!! thats good i'm glad ur back!!! 

hmm lets see do u think u can make me a garra wallpaper with that one guy with the bird!! hmm for got his name i think it was darria (spell) any way u know i would rep you thanks


----------



## Capacity (Mar 3, 2007)

the name was close but i think it was deidiara or sumtin i know it had i's in it lol just say the blonde akatsuki and he would know XD


----------



## Avish (Mar 4, 2007)

how do you use the history brush tool?


----------



## Capacity (Mar 5, 2007)

Sasuke Rocks said:


> how do you use the history brush tool?


i used to do that for the maple leaf pattern but now i do  my wallpapers differntly

and NotW to find good tuts on how to do things like the rain effect than go to dievantart

for example i used a sig i made for sum1 and added the rain effect


----------



## 2D (Mar 5, 2007)

> Love the chouji wallpaper!!! thats good i'm glad ur back!!!
> 
> hmm lets see do u think u can make me a garra wallpaper with that one guy with the bird!! hmm for got his name i think it was darria (spell) any way u know i would rep you thanks


Ive been trying to make one with them, but i cant find any good stock   If and when i get it done, ill post it.
zomg  advertising:

all my wallpapers so far are here: twodee.deviantart.com


----------



## pearl_master (Mar 5, 2007)

Love the chouji wallpaper!!! thats good i'm glad ur back!!! 

hmm lets see do u think u can make me a garra wallpaper with that one guy with the bird!! hmm for got his name i think it was darria (spell) any way u know i would rep you thanks  [/QUOTE]

hi it was fairly difficult finding the right kinda stock, and i still didn't find what i was looking for. and this is not what i had in mind, but ill post this for now and replace it when ive found the stock that im looking for. 

Deidara and Gaara


----------



## Avish (Mar 5, 2007)

i liek that its very cool


----------



## sassuke55 (Mar 5, 2007)

you guys have some nice wallpapers I need to learn how to do it and make some.


----------



## Haku (Mar 5, 2007)

pearl_master said:


> Love the chouji wallpaper!!! thats good i'm glad ur back!!!
> 
> hmm lets see do u think u can make me a garra wallpaper with that one guy with the bird!! hmm for got his name i think it was darria (spell) any way u know i would rep you thanks



hi it was fairly difficult finding the right kinda stock, and i still didn't find what i was looking for. and this is not what i had in mind, but ill post this for now and replace it when ive found the stock that im looking for. 

Deidara and Gaara

[/QUOTE]


I like it but i'll wait for the oter one ur going  to post but i still like this one!


----------



## Capacity (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey i will rep some1 if they can make a good 4th Hokage Akatsuki Leader for my friend no name on it

and here is a Sasuke wallpaper i made thanks DD for the wonderful Sasuke CS

SASUKE WALLPAPER


----------



## pearl_master (Mar 6, 2007)

Kazama-san said:


> Hey i will rep some1 if they can make a good 4th Hokage Akatsuki Leader for my friend no name on it
> 
> and here is a Sasuke wallpaper i made thanks DD for the wonderful Sasuke CS
> 
> SASUKE WALLPAPER



wallpaper or sig?????


----------



## pearl_master (Mar 6, 2007)

well here is my second atempt at a deidara and gara wallpaper

Deidara and Gaara Take 2


----------



## MegamanXZero (Mar 6, 2007)

Illusive said:


> Ehh, kind of plain, but a wallpaper I just made:



Can somebody make a Wallpaper like this one with Itachi only ?? And one with Akatsuki with the same kind of theme ?? Much appreciated !!


----------



## Capacity (Mar 6, 2007)

pearl_master said:


> wallpaper or sig?????


he wanted wallpaper and a sig


----------



## Jeanne (Mar 6, 2007)

Kazama-san said:


> Hey i will rep some1 if they can make a good 4th Hokage Akatsuki Leader for my friend no name on it
> 
> and here is a Sasuke wallpaper i made thanks DD for the wonderful Sasuke CS
> 
> SASUKE WALLPAPER



Woah. He turns to his cursed form agian at timeskip?  Interesting.
Btw, I'll be using this wallpaper if you don't mind. ​


----------



## pearl_master (Mar 7, 2007)

Kazama-san said:


> he wanted wallpaper and a sig



well ive done the sig for now, and that took me long enough.


----------



## Capacity (Mar 7, 2007)

ty im sending it now XD reps for you =D



Jeanne said:


> Woah. He turns to his cursed form agian at timeskip?  Interesting.
> Btw, I'll be using this wallpaper if you don't mind. ​



you can use it, its posted here for ppl like you XD

EDIT: it says i have to spread the reputation before i can rep you Pearl


----------



## Avish (Mar 8, 2007)

some sweet wall paper guys, but where do you get the stocks?

Also im not really liking this but ill have a go and put this on.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Capacity (Mar 8, 2007)

nice except for the extra lines floating around along the outside border i get my stock from dievant art sometimes


----------



## Avish (Mar 9, 2007)

i couldnt really see that in photoshop, ill chnage it now.
yeah but its hard to find stocks, like that one took me a while, what should i search i dont know, Garra stock maybe, garra renders, garra pics ect?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## enzomars1 (Mar 9, 2007)

Sasuke cs2 wallpaper



Link to the wallpaper:

Pocket ​_Monsters​_-​_Diamond&Pearl​_-​_489​_DP022​_Pachirisu​_VS​_Eipam!​ _Contest Battle!![D-TVO​_WMV9​_120fps][A1E80D3E].avi



Hope someone'll llike it


----------



## Capacity (Mar 9, 2007)

i loved that wallpaper reps for you XD


----------



## kchi55 (Mar 9, 2007)

sorry if these have been posted already, i dont want to go through 70+ pages to see if they are up.

group: 
another group: 
naruto: 
hidan: 
chibi itachi: 
itachi:   
gaara: 
more gaara: 
chibi jiraiya: 
sasori: 
shikamaru: 
haku: 
zabuza: 
tell me that zabuza isnt one of the sexiest things you've ever seen  

enjoy
from:


----------



## Capacity (Mar 9, 2007)

nice finds i love the Chibi Jiraiya kchi55


----------



## Baby Raptor (Mar 10, 2007)

I WONDER can you make me sig , i want to chibi jiryaiya with my name 

also 

can you make wallpaper Naruot/Ninetail in four tail ...


----------



## Capacity (Mar 10, 2007)

four tails like in my sig right?


----------



## Baby Raptor (Mar 10, 2007)

yeah i notice it i like it  did you got my rep for that ?


----------



## Capacity (Mar 10, 2007)

here is your sig XD



and i made an avatar to match with it


----------



## Baby Raptor (Mar 10, 2007)

thank you so much because i have a hard time with art thread. they are picky !! you save my time

can you resize 150x150  pixel becasue i am senior memeber..


----------



## Capacity (Mar 10, 2007)

um sure hold on XD

EDIT: here it is


----------



## kchi55 (Mar 10, 2007)

not to pressure u or anything kazama, but can you make me a sig too?

zabuza from:  for avatar

and haku from:  for the sig? same style as the chibi jiraiya

i would really appreciate it


----------



## Chee (Mar 10, 2007)

Anybody have a wallpaper with KN4 on it?


----------



## kchi55 (Mar 10, 2007)

Chee said:


> Anybody have a wallpaper with KN4 on it?



Vs. Debates

it's not too flashy, but it's the best i could find. you'll have to register and download it. that site requires you to contribute wallpapers in order to get unlimited access, and i've already downloaded as much as i could before i have to contribute.


----------



## Avish (Mar 10, 2007)

ok this is my new one, i hope you like it


----------



## Capacity (Mar 10, 2007)

hey kchi55 here is your sig and your avatar


----------



## kchi55 (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks you so much!  
i really appreciate it
reps for you


----------



## Capacity (Mar 10, 2007)

k4 wallpaper


----------



## Baby Raptor (Mar 11, 2007)

dang ! i wish to give you for rep !! KN4 

i am laugh at myself  i notice more request for sig avater intead wallpaper  pattern


----------



## Capacity (Mar 11, 2007)

yea i noticed they should make Naruto sig section for request heheh


----------



## Avish (Mar 11, 2007)

hey kazama, what font is that you have used on that haku sig, looks wicked. Can you tell me then name and maybe link it here? Thanks alot.

Also in that haku pic i posted a few posts up, i wanted to put like a faded pic of Zabuza on his mask But it didnt Work >.< so i 'Shoved' him at the right hand side. It wasnt really not being able to do it, it was getting the right stock.


----------



## Capacity (Mar 11, 2007)

i think the font was called Hurricane i got it at dafont.com
i really didnt see Zabuza there lol


----------



## pearl_master (Mar 12, 2007)

something new and i believe there hasn't been a wallpaper of this character before

Akatsuki Leader


----------



## Aikanaro_Tinuviel (Mar 12, 2007)

*Some wallpapers: Deidara, Sasori, Gaara, Shino, Sasuke and Neji!*

Hi! some wallpapers that i have done....i hope is the right Thread... 
Sorry for my english...  

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Avish (Mar 12, 2007)

Kazama-san said:


> i think the font was called Hurricane i got it at dafont.com
> i really didnt see Zabuza there lol



thanks for that, also that is what i was going for, Zabuza hidden likethat ^^ too bad cus the stock sucked


----------



## Un (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey Kazama-san, could you do me a favor and make me a sig and avatar set? 


Colors: Purple and black, preferably.
Text: NarutoJester on sig, none on avatar.

EDIT: Unless you've already started it would be great if you could use  stock instead.


----------



## Capacity (Mar 12, 2007)

okay i will start right now =D

EDIT: here is your sig and avatar


----------



## Avish (Mar 13, 2007)

that looks good man  Where do you normally get your stocks from cus i cant really find good ones


----------



## Capacity (Mar 13, 2007)

i get my stocks from deivantart or google =D


----------



## Avish (Mar 13, 2007)

but what do you search?


----------



## Kakashi the Sharingan (Mar 13, 2007)

*Nice wallpapers*

of man......the wallpaper's are so cool...add some more with Kakashi plzz


----------



## Avish (Mar 13, 2007)

ill try to do one


----------



## Avish (Mar 13, 2007)

Sorry to double post. This is nowhere enar what i had in mind. Findign a decent kakashi stock is harder then i thought


----------



## Un (Mar 13, 2007)

Dude Kazama-san these are great! I'll rep you as soon as I spread some more aorund.

And Sasuke Rocks you oughta spoiler tag your walls so they don't mess up the page.


----------



## Capacity (Mar 13, 2007)

no prob XD and yea SasukeRocks you need to put those in spoiler tags


----------



## Haku (Mar 14, 2007)

hey guys its been awhile!! love all the haku sigs and wallpapers!! nicely done!


----------



## Hentai (Mar 14, 2007)

Wow, cool pics...
does anyone have a Kyuubi wallpaper??


----------



## Haku (Mar 14, 2007)

just ask u'lll get it soon enough!!!


----------



## Avish (Mar 14, 2007)

its actually so hard, i tried looking for a kyuubi stock and cant find a half decent one anywhere, get me a stock and i think i can help


----------



## Haku (Mar 14, 2007)

pearl probley has some jus ask him!


----------



## Avish (Mar 15, 2007)

good idea ^^


----------



## hamadya (Mar 15, 2007)

plz plz plz i will rep if sombody makes me a zaraki wallpaper and small avatar pleaaaase thank you


----------



## Knivesx2004 (Mar 15, 2007)

This might be hard but I'll describe it as best I can.
Can I get one with Naruto and Sasuke on opposite sides, Naruto on the right and Sasuke on the left. Post Time skip please. Also in the background I would like One Giant eye but on the Naruto side have it be Naruto's 9tail form eye and on sasuke's side have it be the sharingan, preferable 3 style.
If you can do this I would be very gratefull but if it's too hard I'll change it up a bit.


----------



## Capacity (Mar 15, 2007)

hamadya: do you mean the captian from Bleach right?

Knivesx2004: that is goin to be really tough but i can try


----------



## pearl_master (Mar 16, 2007)

Kyuubi (no Youko) said:


> Wow, cool pics...
> does anyone have a Kyuubi wallpaper??



there we go its in a new style for me though

Kyuubi



and this one i know its bleach i have also posted it in the bleach fan art section but wanted to share it with you guys too 

Ulquiorra


----------



## Capacity (Mar 16, 2007)

i love the bleach wallpaper he is my favorite espada


----------



## Haku (Mar 16, 2007)

> pearl_master said:
> 
> 
> > there we go its in a new style for me though
> ...


----------



## pearl_master (Mar 16, 2007)

@ haku: can't do it this weekend but i shall get to it on monday. glad you like the new wallpapaper.


----------



## hamadya (Mar 16, 2007)

Kazama-san said:


> hamadya: do you mean the captian from Bleach right?
> 
> Knivesx2004: that is goin to be really tough but i can try



yes please kazama-san if you guys dont do bleach here i understand but plz try to do it thanks


----------



## Haku (Mar 16, 2007)

pearl_master said:


> @ haku: can't do it this weekend but i shall get to it on monday. glad you like the new wallpapaper.



thats ok my friend take ur time u know me i can wait!


----------



## Capacity (Mar 16, 2007)

*Zaraki Kenpachi*

Here you go hamadya
Your sig and avatar 



Zaraki Kenpachi


----------



## Haku (Mar 16, 2007)

^^^ wow must say good job 10/10 stars

since we are in bleach mode anyone want to make me a sig of the 10th caption!! the ice guy forgot his name!


----------



## hamadya (Mar 17, 2007)

Kazama-san said:


> Here you go hamadya
> Your sig and avatar
> 
> 
> ...



Sir you have just ade me a very happy man I shall rep you as soon as I spread some more around thank you


----------



## Avish (Mar 17, 2007)

they are very good.


----------



## hamadya (Mar 17, 2007)

HakuFighter said:


> ^^^ wow must say good job 10/10 stars
> 
> since we are in bleach mode anyone want to make me a sig of the 10th caption!! the ice guy forgot his name!



His name is Hitsuyaga Toshiro and his bankai (coolest ice dragon i have seen) is Daiguren Hyōrinmaru link fo pic:  (bad but maybe can find a better one)


----------



## Haku (Mar 17, 2007)

^^^ thanks that was it!!! anyone want to make me a wallpaper with him and his ice dragoon??? u guys know me i would rep u just ask anyone. lol


----------



## hamadya (Mar 17, 2007)

kazama san the sig is great but is there any way I can make it bigger like the ones Hakufighter has or no


----------



## Avish (Mar 17, 2007)

you can, but he woud have to edit a bit, so he would need the origiona copy of the file and change it, i think he will do it for you though.


----------



## AbyssKing (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow, there are a lot of beautiful wallpapers, good job to the people who actually drew them ! I'm definitely going to use some of them.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Mar 17, 2007)

Illusive said:


> Ehh, kind of plain, but a wallpaper I just made:





MegamanXLanDarkZero said:


> Can somebody make a Wallpaper like this one with Itachi only ?? And one with Akatsuki with the same kind of theme ?? Much appreciated !!



Can somebody still do this for me ??


----------



## Capacity (Mar 18, 2007)

why is it so small...how did you put it on your sig section


----------



## Avish (Mar 18, 2007)

heres a new one ive done, i was trying a new style so to speak and im not too sure on how it has turned out, so can you guys give me some feedback?

Sasuke Kid


*Spoiler*: __ 




Also if you want to use this wallpaper please ask me


----------



## Aikanaro_Tinuviel (Mar 18, 2007)

*Sasuke Wallpaper*

Hi! I made a new wallpaper, based on the 346's chapter...	
hope you like it!

*Spoiler*: __ 








See you soon, and sorry for my english!


----------



## Haku (Mar 18, 2007)

^^^ nice sasuke pic i like it!! and ur english is fine!


----------



## hamadya (Mar 18, 2007)

Kazama-san said:


> why is it so small...how did you put it on your sig section



I went to user cp and i editit the sig i insert it from my computer and to the sig. section and it came out like that?


----------



## Haku (Mar 18, 2007)

Here i fixed it!! 



(copy this but no - between


----------



## hamadya (Mar 18, 2007)

it still didnt work? do i put it in the text box or the upload one or could it be this "Note: The maximum size of your custom image is 500 by 100 pixels or 19.5 KB (whichever is smaller)."


----------



## Ae (Mar 18, 2007)

here is a good one for ya


----------



## Capacity (Mar 18, 2007)

haku u have to put the 

dont put the space in there


----------



## hamadya (Mar 18, 2007)

much obliged guys really appreciate it


----------



## pearl_master (Mar 18, 2007)

its good to see that more people are making wallpapers now. there are somegood walls coming out as well. 

oh and guys can we cut down on the spam please. if youare having trouble go to thehelp section of the forum or pm each other.


----------



## Capacity (Mar 18, 2007)

Neji_vn said:


> here is a good one for ya


yea that was a decent wallpaper


----------



## Haku (Mar 18, 2007)

Neji_vn said:


> here is a good one for ya




isnt the secound frog suppose to be yellow? jw


----------



## Avish (Mar 18, 2007)

no i think its the right colour


----------



## Haku (Mar 18, 2007)

o i thought it was yellow cuz when i watch the naruto in japs it was yellow i think!


----------



## Avish (Mar 18, 2007)

I cant rememebr but heres another wallpaper


----------



## Baby Raptor (Mar 18, 2007)

HakuFighter said:


> o i thought it was yellow cuz when i watch the naruto in japs it was yellow i think!




not yellow 

Gaint frog is REd

medium frog isRed 

little cute frog is yellow , he is alway hungry all time 


back to topic 

good job , add wallpaper in my peronal


----------



## Haku (Mar 19, 2007)

^^ thats what i was talking about the small round frog thats what i was always hungry lol!!!

lol yea so back to wallpapers!!


----------



## pearl_master (Mar 19, 2007)

On request from hakufighter a new chouji wallpaper

Chouji


----------



## Hentai (Mar 19, 2007)

pearl_master said:


> there we go its in a new style for me though
> 
> Kyuubi



Extraordinary! 
Well done.
Thanks

Can someone create a Kyuubi-Sig. for me please?
I'd like the Kyuubi from my avatar. (can be found at google-Pictures/search Kyuubi)


----------



## Capacity (Mar 19, 2007)

Haku here is the sig you requested



and Kyuubi can you upload the pic of that Kyuubi cuz i cant get the picture from school T_T which is the only time i can go on the computer


----------



## Avish (Mar 19, 2007)

here you go,ill put it up for you


----------



## Hentai (Mar 19, 2007)

Avish said:


> here you go,ill put it up for you



Thanks.
But isn't that pic a bit to big for using as signature?


----------



## Capacity (Mar 19, 2007)

that picture is fine thanks i should do it by tommorrow cuz i just finished with my computer class


----------



## pearl_master (Mar 19, 2007)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Extraordinary!
> Well done.
> Thanks
> 
> ...



youve got 2 to choose from


----------



## Haku (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks peral_master and kazama-san!!! 

when i can rep agian i'll rep u guys for sure!!!

 thanks


----------



## hamadya (Mar 19, 2007)

hey everybody. Congrats Hakufighter on the sig. by the wat if anybody can do me a wallpaper for toushiro's shikai picture link: 

if possible with dragons body in swirls. thanks and will rep


----------



## Haku (Mar 19, 2007)

^^^ thanks hamadya!!! ur a good person


----------



## Avish (Mar 19, 2007)

lol, no1 ever notices my wallpapers xD


----------



## Haku (Mar 19, 2007)

I do  i say there always good!


----------



## Avish (Mar 19, 2007)

lies, xD ive had one comment even when i ask for feedback lolz >.<


----------



## Haku (Mar 19, 2007)

fine i'll rep u and say this!! avish u have very good wallpaper skills and there very good and i like them all!!


----------



## Avish (Mar 19, 2007)

but then its repping cus you have to lol xD i would rarther get repped if peopel liked them xD


----------



## Haku (Mar 19, 2007)

lmao hey i actually like them i use some of ur nice jobs as wallpapers!


----------



## Avish (Mar 19, 2007)

well if thats the case thank you


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow they are really cool wallpapers ^^


----------



## pearl_master (Mar 19, 2007)

yeah your walls are pretty good.


----------



## Haku (Mar 19, 2007)

see if peral_master says there good then there awesome!!

hi peral_master how are u?


----------



## Avish (Mar 19, 2007)

lol ^^ it just seemed that i got shunned lol


----------



## Haku (Mar 19, 2007)

lol i'm not shunning u i'm just saying hi to a friend i havnt talk to for awhile!


----------



## pearl_master (Mar 19, 2007)

i hardly get the time to comment anyway between college work and requests to do im quite the busy guy. any way people less spamming!!!!! its not too bad once and while but it is a wallpaper thread after all


----------



## Avish (Mar 19, 2007)

lol rdgr boss xD


----------



## Un (Mar 19, 2007)

@pearl Yeah you're right. 

It seems like Kazama-san, Avish, and pearl_master are the only ones that ever really post stuff.


----------



## pearl_master (Mar 19, 2007)

Avish said:


> I cant rememebr but heres another wallpaper



see i like this one, its good i like the back ground but you need to practice fading the characters in to the backgound a bit. but you've got skill and for the record i always look at every ones wallpapers, and watch every one get better than me. plus i wouldn't say boss lol


----------



## Avish (Mar 19, 2007)

lol its just somthign im used to saying lol, you see im still confused im still only a newb at this, i have had PS for the ebst part of 2-3 months less maybe.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Mar 19, 2007)

I especially liked your last one with ANBU Itachi & Sasuke 
Good work!


----------



## Haku (Mar 19, 2007)

Ok going back to the topic!

Anyone want to make me a Akatasuki wallpaper!


----------



## bogyman (Mar 20, 2007)

hello all
good job and thx 4 all nice pics

can someone plz plz post
*
Naruto as the sixth hokage or naruto @ anbu

Jiraya or jiraya chibi

Naruto + yondaime (fourth hokgae)*

and thx in advance


----------



## pearl_master (Mar 20, 2007)

^ if you look back pages you'll see that some of the stuff your after has already been done. 

here are some that already meet what you want. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## bogyman (Mar 20, 2007)

pearl_master said:


> ^ if you look back pages you'll see that some of the stuff your after has already been done.
> 
> here are some that already meet what you want.
> 
> ...



thank you but as you mentioned i saw these picture 
they are nice but because i saw them i was some sort of dissapointed LOL  

other pic well b welcomed


----------



## Hentai (Mar 20, 2007)

pearl_master said:


> youve got 2 to choose from



Thank you. This sigs. are very cool.
I think i'll take the second one.


----------



## pearl_master (Mar 20, 2007)

ok then the first one will go in to the giveaway thread then.


----------



## Avish (Mar 20, 2007)

that picture of the kyuubi that guy wanted you couldnt make it happen right?


----------



## pearl_master (Mar 20, 2007)

could have i just didn't use it


----------



## Avish (Mar 20, 2007)

but how ive tried it totally phailed lol


----------



## MSitachi (Mar 20, 2007)

can somone post some itachi wallpapers??!?!? thanks so much.


----------



## pearl_master (Mar 20, 2007)

Avish said:


> but how ive tried it totally phailed lol



this is one i havejust knock out now its a bit rushed




^ill get some up for you on thursday so about the wait though


----------



## Avish (Mar 20, 2007)

better then what i could do lol, did you change the bg of it? anyway  heres an itachi one its not too good,


----------



## Vanillin (Mar 20, 2007)

MegamanXLanDarkZero said:


> Can somebody still do this for me ??



Sorry, I haven't been to this thread in a while. 

Did you want the same background, but just an Itachi render?  Or one like it, but just Itachi?

I've made some new wallpapers, but I'm not too happy with the second one.   I couldn't find a render that would work with it.  I tried about 10, but none looked right.  

Anyway:

I kind of wanted a vintage feel to it.




I'm horrible at blending in renders, I just can't do it properly.  But I was bored, and wanted to some wallpapers, so..


----------



## Avish (Mar 20, 2007)

i actually prefer then 2nd one to yuor first... But thats just me, im liking your background but i know what you mean bout the render its ahrd to find one for sasuke. ill give you reps ^^


----------



## mitch_just_is (Mar 21, 2007)

Hako Hero said:


> Another batch of wallpapers that I like.






i LOVE the yondy one! stealin it!!! thanks


----------



## Haku (Mar 21, 2007)

nice wallpapers ppl


----------



## d4rk_anomaly (Mar 22, 2007)

cool wallpapers, keep 'em coming =P


----------



## Capacity (Mar 22, 2007)

srry i havent been here in a while, i was grounded so i can only go on the computer during my computer class now that its over im back...great job on the sigs and wallpaper...and pearl i love taht first one i think ill take it


----------



## Haku (Mar 22, 2007)

Anyone want to make me a Akatasuki wallpaper!
+rep and u know i will !!


----------



## Kaki (Mar 22, 2007)

What kind specificaly?


----------



## Haku (Mar 22, 2007)

well with all them togather and like in the intro in naruto i forgot which one tho i'll go look it up!


----------



## Capacity (Mar 22, 2007)

Sasuke


----------



## SunagakurePhotoNinja (Mar 23, 2007)

Can I request a part two verion of the below 


And a Part two Gaara.


----------



## Haku (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks very sweet by the way!!! +reps


----------



## Avenger2112 (Mar 23, 2007)

I don't know if this one was posted already. found it on google


----------



## Haku (Mar 23, 2007)

thanks for all the ppl for making me so much stuff. I hope i dond bother u guys with all the request.


----------



## Capacity (Mar 23, 2007)

no prob and SunagakurePhotoNinja that will be a hard request i am goin to try to see if i can do it XD


----------



## Haku (Mar 23, 2007)

Does anyone know how to make ur avatar move and stuff?? like how some ppl make there dance and etc.


----------



## Capacity (Mar 23, 2007)

yea just go to the art class section
they have a tut very easy


----------



## Haku (Mar 23, 2007)

ok thanks kazama-san!


----------



## Tainted_reflection (Mar 23, 2007)

*Lee XD*

Ok.. here is my current wallpaper (found it some time ago don't know who the artist is). It's Lee looking the bishie he'll never be


----------



## Haku (Mar 23, 2007)

^^^ very sweet i like it *saves*


----------



## Behold_The_Sharingan (Mar 24, 2007)

Some wallpapers i made. Enjoy  If you have any suggestions, please send me a private message 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I Made These:

Team 7 Wallpaper: 
Team 8 Wallpaper:

Team 10 Wallpaper:

Team Guy Wallpaper:

Team Baki Wallpaper:

*
THIS I SEMI-MADE:*


----------



## Behold_The_Sharingan (Mar 24, 2007)

Some wallpapers i made. Enjoy  If you have any suggestions, please send me a private message 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I Made These:

Team 7 Wallpaper: 
Team 8 Wallpaper:

Team 10 Wallpaper:

Team Guy Wallpaper:

Team Baki Wallpaper:

*
THIS I SEMI-MADE:*



These I did not make:


Sasuke 1:


Sasuke 2:


----------



## Haku (Mar 24, 2007)

^^^ verycool wallpapers they could do a lil more work but still very cool!


----------



## Un (Mar 24, 2007)

Can someone make me a Deidara wall?


----------



## DeathNinjitsu (Mar 26, 2007)

Can some make me a signature of death god seal jitsu plz ?


----------



## Haku (Mar 26, 2007)

^^^ that would be a good one.


----------



## SunagakurePhotoNinja (Mar 26, 2007)

*You're Awesome*



Capacity said:


> no prob and SunagakurePhotoNinja that will be a hard request i am goin to try to see if i can do it XD



Thank You! +reps comin your way!!


----------



## Haku (Mar 26, 2007)

peral_master and fellow sig.ava.wallpaper makers if u didnt notice i change my name to haku  well anyways. i need a new sig and ava. +rep will come ur way if u make me a good haku sig and ava.  thanks haku


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Mar 26, 2007)

Hmm awsome!! I truly like the Lee one.


----------



## Haku (Mar 26, 2007)

^^^ i like ur sig very sweet!!


----------



## Vanillin (Mar 26, 2007)

I finally got around to making another wallpaper!


----------



## hamadya (Mar 26, 2007)

sweet wallpaper haku is sure to love it. thanks *stores*


----------



## Haku (Mar 26, 2007)

I LOVE THAT WALLPAPER +reps for u


----------



## Capacity (Mar 26, 2007)

srry havent been here in awhile i been busy learning new styles for making sigs here is a quick wallpaper i made:

if youre wondering who i am...its me Kazama-san

Naruto


----------



## hamadya (Mar 26, 2007)

kazama san sweet wallpaper thanks


----------



## Capacity (Mar 27, 2007)

thanks, you can call me either name if you want XD


----------



## zaraki_ken (Mar 27, 2007)

illusive wallpaper really awesome..


----------



## Haku (Mar 27, 2007)

very sweet naruto WP  *save*


----------



## mitch_just_is (Mar 27, 2007)

occasionalutopia said:


> No Kiba/Akamaru, but here's Kiba and Kuromaru ^___^
> 
> 
> Sannin:
> ...




the sannin wallpaper is awesome! taking it for my own desktop. thanks!!!


----------



## mitch_just_is (Mar 27, 2007)

shadycheese said:


> heres sum i have used and found to be way kool and sry if they are 2 small
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> mad props for this one. shed some limelight on the other heroes.


----------



## mitch_just_is (Mar 27, 2007)

---------------

genma!  genma genma genma

....

TAKING THIS ONE!!!


----------



## Haku (Mar 27, 2007)

my current wallpaper!


----------



## MUNCHY113 (Mar 27, 2007)

thats such an awesome wallpaper


----------



## Haku (Mar 27, 2007)

^^^ if ur talking about mine thanks


----------



## Capacity (Mar 27, 2007)

i told you that you would be great at making wallpaper


----------



## mitch_just_is (Mar 27, 2007)

FireCandy said:


> Sure.
> 
> Asuma & Kurenai:
> 
> ...



-----


finally! a good kurenai and asuma wallpaper!


----------



## Capacity (Mar 28, 2007)

that is a nice Asuma Kurenai wallpaper 

Here is a few i made awhile ago but didnt post.

Hidan


Oro & Jiriaya


----------



## Baby Raptor (Mar 28, 2007)

Capacity said:


> that is a nice Asuma Kurenai wallpaper
> 
> Here is a few i made awhile ago but didnt post.
> 
> ...



that is tight!! i love Saninns wallpaper but my faovrite sannin Jiryaya 
i will send to you for that rep +  i love that


----------



## DeathNinjitsu (Mar 28, 2007)

Whoa loving the naruto on frog wallpaper gonna use it for my desktop. Anyways love your avatar capacity i'm big spidey fan can't wait for 3rd movie. Can you make me an signature with the death god seal technique that  use for me? Mad reps to yah.


----------



## Haku (Mar 28, 2007)

Love the sannin wallpaper and hidan!! very very sweet!


----------



## Capacity (Mar 28, 2007)

thanks and keep makin more wallpaper Haku 



DeathNinjitsu said:


> Whoa loving the naruto on frog wallpaper gonna use it for my desktop. Anyways love your avatar capacity i'm big spidey fan can't wait for 3rd movie. Can you make me an signature with the death god seal technique that  use for me? Mad reps to yah.


ill try once i get home


----------



## Haku (Mar 28, 2007)

this may seems hard but i know someone can make it!!! 

can anyone make me a wallpaper of all the water users *look at my sig for them* and make it all kool  +reps for anyone who makes them and if i have to i'll spred the word around how good u are


----------



## DeathNinjitsu (Mar 28, 2007)

woot thx ahead of time capacity !


----------



## NSB (Mar 28, 2007)

Here's one I made!!!


----------



## Capacity (Mar 28, 2007)

Haku said:


> this may seems hard but i know someone can make it!!!
> 
> can anyone make me a wallpaper of all the water users *look at my sig for them* and make it all kool  +reps for anyone who makes them and if i have to i'll spred the word around how good u are


hey Haku i cant see the water users you want.

Hey DeathNinjustu here is your sig


----------



## DeathNinjitsu (Mar 29, 2007)

Woot that looks great thx alot reps too yah ! Keep up the awsome work man.


----------



## pearl_master (Mar 29, 2007)

hi all haven't been around for a while life has caught up with me but here is one i have just finished.

Orochimaru


----------



## Haku (Mar 29, 2007)

The water users are,

zabuza, haku, 2nd hokage, the demon brothers, and kisume.


----------



## Puertorican_Shadow Ninja (Mar 29, 2007)

That Sannin wallpaper was amazing! thanks. 

Btw I know I'm asking too much V_V been a while since I've been here but all of you remember me , anyways can somebody if possible make a really really good ''badass'' wallpaper of my favorite Kunoichi of all time Tsunade? Thanks a million to whomever steps up, I would contribute but I really really suck at making wallpapers and such. 

Oh and you can also include in the water users the main guy from the Waterfall Village.


----------



## Haku (Mar 29, 2007)

puertorican_Shadow Ninja.....i hace a pic of tsunade that u might like 
here it is :


----------



## Capacity (Mar 29, 2007)

hey Haku do you have good stock of the Demon Brothers and the Nindiame those are the only two pics i missing...

o and here is a Tsunade wallpaper i made

Tsunade


----------



## Haku (Mar 29, 2007)

yea i'll post them tomorrow its 2:04 over here!


----------



## Capacity (Mar 30, 2007)

okay but i only need a Demon Brothers pic i found a good Nidiame one


----------



## Puertorican_Shadow Ninja (Mar 31, 2007)

Now THAT is a Hokage outfit! Badass yet sexy ^_^ I love it, tanks a mil Capacity.  Oh and Haku that is actually a pretty good pic, it's kinda eerie but its a good cosplay 

I was kinda thinking that the ultimate wallpaper for me would be a really really cool pic of Tsunade and Matsumoto, I would really kill for something like that!


----------



## Capacity (Mar 31, 2007)

no prob


----------



## BraggZero (Mar 31, 2007)

I was bored, so I magnified my signature by 300%, redid the lineart and coloring, and made a wallpaper out of it.


----------



## Capacity (Mar 31, 2007)

this is the Naruto wallpaper section i think there is another section for that


----------



## BraggZero (Mar 31, 2007)

Well, this is Naruto, and it is a wallpaper... ;p


----------



## Capacity (Mar 31, 2007)

o now i noticed its Kimimaru right?


----------



## Marke (Mar 31, 2007)

pearl_master said:


> hi all haven't been around for a while life has caught up with me but here is one i have just finished.
> 
> Orochimaru



You have it in Larger Version? kinda small to be a Wallpaper.


----------



## Capacity (Mar 31, 2007)

its an 800 x 600 pixel wallpaper that is why


----------



## BraggZero (Mar 31, 2007)

Who use 800x600 these days anyway? New wallpapers should be at least 1024x768, which is quite common for laptops.


----------



## Haku (Apr 1, 2007)

sorry for being gone for so long but here the pic of the demon bro

sorry if its to small!!


----------



## Capacity (Apr 1, 2007)

yea its a bit small but i keep lookin for another


----------



## Haku (Apr 1, 2007)

yea its hard to find a good one!


----------



## dummy plug (Apr 1, 2007)

let there be Karin wallpapers!


----------



## Haku (Apr 1, 2007)

lol i know were u got that idea


----------



## BraggZero (Apr 1, 2007)

I was bored again, so I took a panel from page 4 of chapter 374, enlarged it, recreated the lineart and colored it. I think I've improved a bit too. 

Click on the images for larger versions (1280x1024): 






For the lineart, go here.


----------



## Capacity (Apr 1, 2007)

nicely done


----------



## Un (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey guys sorry I've been gone so long. Some great wallpapers back there! Anyways I requested a Deidara wall last week but no one did it so could someone do me a favor and make one?


----------



## Baby Raptor (Apr 2, 2007)

i wonder you make wallpaper as your sig of Saroi (sp?)  that is bad ass!


----------



## Capacity (Apr 2, 2007)

i can try but it would look a bit differnt


----------



## Baby Raptor (Apr 2, 2007)

Capacity said:


> i can try but it would look a bit differnt



take your time .. i am not rush person ,, take it easy if you take one week with your life i understand ...hehe


----------



## Capacity (Apr 2, 2007)

Here it is BR the Sasori wallpaper and i forgot to tell you i changed my name from Kazama-san to Capacity

Sasori


----------



## Baby Raptor (Apr 2, 2007)

Capacity said:


> Here it is BR the Sasori wallpaper and i forgot to tell you i changed my name from Kazama-san to Capacity
> 
> Sasori




i know that your name was changed .... thank you for that


----------



## Capacity (Apr 2, 2007)

you're welcome


----------



## Haku (Apr 2, 2007)

^^^ nice wallpaper capacity!


----------



## Homura (Apr 2, 2007)

That's pretty good. I'll probably use it as my desktop wallpaper. Lol.


----------



## Haku (Apr 3, 2007)

hmmm how yall doing! anyone know how to make gifs that can move like my avater thats cooler! (haku)


----------



## MUNCHY113 (Apr 3, 2007)

wat r gifs?


----------



## hamadya (Apr 3, 2007)

hi capacity, every body i was wondering if sombody can make me an Orihme and Uliquira (sp) badass wallpaper, avatar and sig please i will + Rep anybody who makes it btw theyre from bleach


----------



## Un (Apr 3, 2007)

@hamadya Sorry but this thread is only for Naruto wallpapers. You might want to go request that in the Bleach section.


----------



## hamadya (Apr 3, 2007)

ok where is that section i only know the theories and this


----------



## Un (Apr 3, 2007)

The Bleach wallpapers section can be found at OroJirai Yaoi Art Club.


----------



## Haku (Apr 3, 2007)

Not many ppl go to the bleach request forum i dont think!


----------



## Kanae (Apr 3, 2007)

Err.. I ^^ I made a Karin Wallpaper... ^^ maybe you guys could tell me what you think? I'm new with photoshop and I suck at it ^^U 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Homura (Apr 3, 2007)

Kanae said:


> Err.. I ^^ I made a Karin Wallpaper... ^^ maybe you guys could tell me what you think? I'm new with photoshop and I suck at it ^^U
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Make more!! One isn't enough Kanae!! > I demand you make more of those! Lol


----------



## Un (Apr 3, 2007)

@Kanae its pretty good, the first Karin wallpaper I've seen.


----------



## Kanae (Apr 3, 2007)

> Make more!! One isn't enough Kanae!! > I demand you make more of those! Lol


xDD It was luck, really xD I actually thought that it was pretty crappy =O but it seems like somepeople have liked it ^^ one +repped me and everything  



> @Kanae its pretty good, the first Karin wallpaper I've seen


 
Thank you! ^^ I believe that's because it _is_ the only one around  xD
Unless I missed one? =O


----------



## Haku (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice wallpapers of karin pretty sweet!


----------



## Kanae (Apr 4, 2007)

> Nice wallpapers of karin pretty sweet!


 
Thank you ^^


----------



## Haku (Apr 4, 2007)

np karin is one of the top 10 hottist girls. i hate when ppl say shes ugly!


----------



## StarcloudDriver (Apr 5, 2007)

i know this is a big favour but someone help me find some wallpapers of Naruto as the 6th Hokage

please!!!!!


----------



## Haku (Apr 5, 2007)

thats hard to find but i'll help you on that! *starts to look around*


----------



## Sasukemaniac (Apr 5, 2007)

here is an image for you SteandRaeKonohaNinjas.

i will try to find some wallpapers too


----------



## Haku (Apr 5, 2007)

nice^^^ *still looking*

EDIT:
(heres a pic i found that looks sweet!)


----------



## Puertorican_Shadow Ninja (Apr 5, 2007)

Any one have more Tsunade wallpaper? I'm looking for the best art possible. I'm currently using a Matsumoto (bleach) wallpaper that is identical to the tv and manga but its fan made hence my request 

Again sorry for the hassle its just that I can't find anything


----------



## Toad Hermit (Apr 6, 2007)

Amazing thread. 
But I was wondering you guys have more anko/orochimaru/tayuya wallpapers.


----------



## BraggZero (Apr 6, 2007)

A quick 'n dirty conversion of my Karin coloring found here.

_Click the image for a larger version (1024x768)~

_


----------



## Edo (Apr 6, 2007)

not my best work, but made this really fast...warning spoiler (sketch taken from Naruto manga chapter 349)


----------



## Un (Apr 6, 2007)

@Edo hey that one's pretty good! It's not really a spoiler since it's just a generic pic of Shippuden Sasuke.


----------



## Haku (Apr 6, 2007)

agian with the nice karin wallpaper and nice sasuke wallpaper 2 keep it guys!!


----------



## Puertorican_Shadow Ninja (Apr 7, 2007)

I've never liked Sasuke but I saved it anyways good job guys ^_^


----------



## Moac (Apr 7, 2007)

thank u all for the pics =) i enjoy


----------



## Edo (Apr 7, 2007)

just made a new one, hope you like this one too.


----------



## Un (Apr 7, 2007)

Another good one! Nice work Edo!


----------



## Haku (Apr 7, 2007)

^^^ agree nice job edo!


----------



## Capacity (Apr 8, 2007)

nice wallpapers guys...havent been here in a while.


----------



## Haku (Apr 8, 2007)

u should stop by more offen then lol!


----------



## Edo (Apr 8, 2007)

glad you like them...here is one more (2 versions)


----------



## Haku (Apr 8, 2007)

^^^^ wow i like the second one!! color is way more better!! +rep for you!


----------



## acorn (Apr 9, 2007)

im new here. and i dont realy know if anyone has asked for this yet. but could somone do a wall paper of characters from bleach dressed like shinobi. kinda weird but i think it will look cool


----------



## Haku (Apr 9, 2007)

^^^ nope no one ever requested but good idea!! and welcome to teh NF and NW part!!


----------



## acorn (Apr 9, 2007)

thanks, it is a pretty good forum.


----------



## Haku (Apr 9, 2007)

yea it is!! dont worry you'll get tons of friends and post etc.!!


----------



## Razberry-Flavored (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow, the art in this thread is amazing, but no one is really giving credit to the people who first made the pictures XD! But I guess it's okay, it's probably hard to find out who made what unless you are deviantart obsessed [like me]!


----------



## Haku (Apr 9, 2007)

kakshi wallpaper!


----------



## acorn (Apr 9, 2007)

Thats a good one haku


----------



## Hentai (Apr 9, 2007)

Can someone make a wallpaper an a sig with half Naruto and half Kyuubi for me please?
Thanks.


----------



## Edo (Apr 9, 2007)

glad you liked em Haku 

Thank you guys for the encouragement.

here is a new one..


----------



## Puertorican_Shadow Ninja (Apr 9, 2007)

Curious thing...I'm actually considering making a Sannin T-shirt so any bad ass pics for all three of them?


----------



## Edo (Apr 9, 2007)

I also colored the last one I made...


----------



## Un (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow Edo your a wallpaper making machine lately! Great work as usual!


----------



## Haku (Apr 9, 2007)

Np edo!! dude edo ur wallpapers are the bomb! 

and Puertorican i would buy a shirt if u make them!


EDIT here some more wallpapers:

SASUKE





NARUTO





I think some one ask for naruto and 9 tail fox thing?


----------



## Puertorican_Shadow Ninja (Apr 10, 2007)

Wow those are some awesome wallpapers Haku!


----------



## Haku (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks ^___^ more to come!


----------



## The8tailedDRAGON (Apr 10, 2007)

I love then 9 tailed/naruto wallpaper thats amazing!


----------



## Haku (Apr 10, 2007)

sasuke



Itachi


----------



## Hentai (Apr 10, 2007)

Haku said:
			
		

> EDIT here some more wallpapers:
> 
> I think some one ask for naruto and 9 tail fox thing?


Yes that was me! Thanks!


----------



## Haku (Apr 10, 2007)

np ^^^ kyuubi no youko!


----------



## Hentai (Apr 10, 2007)

Haku said:


> np ^^^ kyuubi no youko!



I'm going to rep you later. Yesterday i repped to much so i have to wait.


----------



## Haku (Apr 10, 2007)

lol nice!! and thanks!


----------



## Edo (Apr 10, 2007)

from the obito fan club....



(all sketches in my wp are from Naruto manga by Kishimoto, colored by me)

Great wps Haku, did you make those!


----------



## Un (Apr 10, 2007)

Nice Edo!

And good finds Haku! Err, if you did make those good work! But I think you said a while back you don't have photoshop.


----------



## Edo (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks NJ...here is one I hope you like...I know I do...lol


----------



## Un (Apr 10, 2007)

Once again! Nice work!


----------



## Haku (Apr 10, 2007)

always love the wallpapers! more to come from me!


----------



## Flowbeat (Apr 11, 2007)

Karin <3


----------



## Edo (Apr 11, 2007)

Very NICE Flowbeat...and this from a person that does not like Karin...lol

new one of Sakura..


----------



## Haku (Apr 11, 2007)

^^^ wow guys nice wallpapers! i'm going to post more in about 1 or 2 hours from now!


----------



## Puertorican_Shadow Ninja (Apr 12, 2007)

Awesome wall's keep up the good work, oh and if anyone happens to discover any cool Tsunade wallpapers let me know


----------



## Kanae (Apr 12, 2007)

Everyone ^^

I tried to do a Wallpaper once again xD This time, is a SasuIno one ^^ As always, it's kinda crappy cuz I'm new with Photoshop... but oh well xD 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Haku (Apr 12, 2007)

^^ wow never thought of this happening!! but still good!


----------



## Kanae (Apr 12, 2007)

> ^^ wow never thought of this happening!! but still good!


 
Thank you! ^^
And you should start thinking of them!  they're soo cute together


----------



## Edo (Apr 12, 2007)

here is something I made for the Temari FC


----------



## Un (Apr 12, 2007)

Awesome Edo! *Saves*


In case it wasn't noticed, I'm NarutoJester.


----------



## Haku (Apr 13, 2007)

EDO that was sweet! me likely!


EDIT: heres 9 wallpapers!


*Spoiler*: _naruto_ 

















*Spoiler*: _Obito & Kakashi & Zabuza_ 














*Spoiler*: _ 3 sanni (spell?)_


----------



## Avish (Apr 13, 2007)

hey guys, im back now lol  havnt done any wallpapers in a while im going to re install photoshop and start it again. 

Haku loving those wallpapers, did you make them or find them?


----------



## Haku (Apr 13, 2007)

i made like 2 and found the rest!


----------



## pearl_master (Apr 13, 2007)

wow there are some good wallpapers coming around now some of them i have seen before. i haven't posted in a while but hopefully i will be posting some more soon.


----------



## Haku (Apr 13, 2007)

welcome back me miss u! and ur awesome pics!


----------



## Edo (Apr 13, 2007)

Nice wp Haku..love the one with the younger sanins


----------



## Haku (Apr 13, 2007)

thanks the one below it is the conter parts lmao!


----------



## xSasukex (Apr 13, 2007)

hmm heres some wallpapers for you lot all mixed 























here people you can nick them steal them use them too create your own hope you like them rember im the avenger!! lol


----------



## xSasukex (Apr 13, 2007)

Fc ones if you would call it that mostly i made them for the girls i put them on google and yahoo and few others so here 









HEY YOU LOT FOR SEASON 1 AND 2 EPISOIDES ILL GIVE YOU THE URL ITS AWSOME TOO BRING BAK OLD MEMORIES !! HERE THE URL ADRESS  i put it on the naruto page for you lot !!!


----------



## xSasukex (Apr 13, 2007)

hoperfully this tenten and neji pic works here goes


----------



## Haku (Apr 13, 2007)

^^ like that one yo!


----------



## Gray Fox (inactive) (Apr 14, 2007)

I made these after seeing another wallpaper with the same idea.









I can make larger sizes if anyone wants them.


----------



## Snufs (Apr 14, 2007)

Anyone have a picture of Sasuke & Itachi?  
hmm... Maybe while killing each other... that would be badass!


----------



## Avish (Apr 14, 2007)

i have this 


I made this a while ago, and its the first one of them i done.


----------



## BlacK L0tuZ (Apr 14, 2007)

_RAWR, i did it i saw all of them starting from one phew.

Great job guys

*~Black Lotus*_


----------



## Haku (Apr 14, 2007)

i'm thinking of posting more today maybe later tho! but nice wallpaper ppl!


----------



## theredfox12 (Apr 16, 2007)

here is mine


----------



## pearl_master (Apr 16, 2007)

here is something new and freshly made just now its not off the press.

Naruto


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Apr 16, 2007)

awwww thats a really cute wallpaper ^^


----------



## Lazybook (Apr 16, 2007)

Itachi...

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## pearl_master (Apr 16, 2007)

its kinda cool i like itachi's eye is a bit trippy like


----------



## Shirosaki inactive (Apr 16, 2007)

Does anyone have or can someone make kabuto wallpaper? I am severely lacking in the Kabuto wallpapery goodness, which is upsetting. I have wallpapers of everyone else.


----------



## Edo (Apr 17, 2007)

very nice...love them all...keep'em coming


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Apr 17, 2007)

Very nice wallpapers indeed ^^


----------



## Haku (Apr 17, 2007)

someone neg rep me cuz they say i spam to much in here i'm sorry 

Naruto wallpaper!


----------



## Kaki (Apr 17, 2007)

looks a bit small.....but ok.


----------



## Lusankya (Apr 18, 2007)

Great wallpapers guys. Keep up the good job.


----------



## tomffsf (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey, I really like the wallpapers everyone, especially pearl master.

I was wondering if anyone has one with shikamaru and Asuma together that looks badass?


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Apr 18, 2007)

Haku said:


> someone neg rep me cuz they say i spam to much in here i'm sorry
> 
> Naruto wallpaper!



Love that wallpaper Haku!! Yay weldone


----------



## Haku (Apr 18, 2007)

Ninja Chuchan said:


> Love that wallpaper Haku!! Yay weldone



Thanks me going to make more


----------



## Ember* (Apr 19, 2007)

Man a wonderful collection of wallpapers, I am in heaven, no need for google hey, i'm dazzled with joy


----------



## pearl_master (Apr 19, 2007)

tomffsf said:


> Hey, I really like the wallpapers everyone, especially pearl master.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has one with shikamaru and Asuma together that looks badass?



if you haven't read the manga upto date dont open this wallpaper!!!!

Shikamaru an Asuma


----------



## pearl_master (Apr 19, 2007)

Shirosaki said:


> Does anyone have or can someone make kabuto wallpaper? I am severely lacking in the Kabuto wallpapery goodness, which is upsetting. I have wallpapers of everyone else.



there we go one kabuto wallpaper

Kabuto


----------



## tomffsf (Apr 19, 2007)

pearl_master said:


> if you haven't read the manga upto date dont open this wallpaper!!!!
> 
> Shikamaru an Asuma



Thanks a ton!  I love it.


----------



## Haku (Apr 19, 2007)

great job pearl master good to have u back and having all the wallpapers going agian!


----------



## Edo (Apr 19, 2007)

Did not make an Asuma Shikamaru one yet...(one posted by Pearl-master is awesome)

but here is one with Asuma....hope u like it (sketch from the manga, colored by me)


----------



## Haku (Apr 19, 2007)

Naruto wallpaper....


sorry if there to small!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Avish (Apr 20, 2007)

pearl_master said:


> if you haven't read the manga upto date dont open this wallpaper!!!!
> 
> Shikamaru an Asuma



OMG I LOVE IT SO MUCH, is it ok if i use this one as my bg 

On another note, Haku make your wallpapers bigger so we can appreciate them more.  good nontheless


----------



## Haku (Apr 20, 2007)

i will try to make them bigger next time!!! more to come over night tonight!


----------



## Avish (Apr 20, 2007)

dont take it as a nasty comment, just trying to give some constructive critisism


----------



## Shirosaki inactive (Apr 20, 2007)

pearl_master said:


> there we go one kabuto wallpaper
> 
> Kabuto



 I love you forever. That is now my desktop wallpaper. Thank you so much.


----------



## Haku (Apr 20, 2007)

Ok i fix the size and there bigger  got some good stuff for u people!!

hope u like them!!



*Spoiler*: _naruto_ 











*Spoiler*: _sasuke_ 











*Spoiler*: _sound nins_ 











*Spoiler*: _zabuza & haku_ 










*Spoiler*: _neji & hinata_ 










*Spoiler*: _kakashi_


----------



## Avish (Apr 21, 2007)

ok, not a fan of the hinata neji one. The colours on the sound nin look well good.  I like most of theese very good.


----------



## pearl_master (Apr 21, 2007)

here is yet another new one hot off the press i have a feeling that haku will like this one. there are some good wallpapers coming up, some i have seen before. im glad that people are liking my wallpapers its always good to know people like the stuff i do.

any the new wallpaper 

Zabuza


----------



## Haku (Apr 21, 2007)

wow peral master thats so awesome and u are right i do like it!! (alot)


----------



## kiriospy (Apr 21, 2007)

wow, this wallpaper is good


----------



## Haku (Apr 21, 2007)

posting more wallpapers tonight or tomorrow!!!


----------



## silent snow (Apr 22, 2007)

86 pages of wallpapers , saved all but I need more! ^^


----------



## Avish (Apr 22, 2007)

well you will get them, also its official i knwo you all missed me, i have photoshop running abck on and now im gonna wallpaper  ill post one later 

*off topic*
Sorry for the neg rep i gave you pearl it was ment to be pos rep i sent you some pos rep so it got rid of the neg again im sorry >.<


----------



## Haku (Apr 22, 2007)

yea i'm posting some wallpapers today when i get the time so expect some form me!


----------



## Edo (Apr 22, 2007)

yet another Shika Asuma wallpaper...


----------



## Haku (Apr 22, 2007)

ok got 2 wallpapers for u guys!!!



*Spoiler*: _Chouji & shika_ 










*Spoiler*: _Kakashi_


----------



## Avish (Apr 23, 2007)

the kakashis one is nice, too bad i havnt had any time or inspiration to do some, im out of ideas.


----------



## Haku (Apr 23, 2007)

thanks made both of them my self!


----------



## Edo (Apr 23, 2007)

Haku said:


> thanks made both of them my self!



cool...keep'em coming


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Apr 23, 2007)

Neat wallpapers ^^


----------



## Un (Apr 23, 2007)

Anyone got any good Deidara wallpapers?

If not, could someone make one?


----------



## SunagakurePhotoNinja (Apr 24, 2007)

*Naruto & Sasuke*

I wanted to make myself a wallpaper using my newly aquired photoshop coloring skills, so i did. It is Part 1 Sasuke and Naruto staring at each other. They are backed by Part 2 Naruto
*Spoiler*: __ 



 under Genjutsu from Itachi


. 

I've been practicing coloring manga pages for about a month now and this is the best i've done. hope you enjoy.


----------



## Haku (Apr 24, 2007)

^^^ pretty good u can work on it a lil more but in the end very good!!!

making more WP later night or tomorrow!


----------



## Avish (Apr 24, 2007)

skin colour is a bit white, and there is not much dimention, otherwise i love it xD


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Apr 24, 2007)

yeah keep up on the good work with the wallpaers everyone


----------



## Johnokage (Apr 25, 2007)

This is one of my favoriye threads.
They just keep getting better.


----------



## Haku (Apr 25, 2007)

more wallpapers!!


*Spoiler*: _funny ones i found_ 











*Spoiler*: _one that i made_


----------



## pearl_master (Apr 25, 2007)

Un said:


> Anyone got any good Deidara wallpapers?
> 
> If not, could someone make one?



here we go a deidara wallpaper not the first one ive made if you look some pages back you will find other ones that i have done.

Deidara


----------



## Un (Apr 25, 2007)

Awesome thanks.


----------



## Haku (Apr 25, 2007)

nice wallpaper Pearl_master  always a good work and nice job!!!


----------



## SnowNeko (Apr 25, 2007)

Wow these wallpapers are reallyy good!!^^


----------



## Meteora_7 (Apr 26, 2007)

Um... could someone make me a naruxhina wallpaper maybe?


----------



## Haku (Apr 26, 2007)

sat or sunday i'm going to post some new wallpapers i made and found


----------



## pearl_master (Apr 27, 2007)

Meteora_7 said:


> Um... could someone make me a naruxhina wallpaper maybe?



Here you go 

Naruto and Hinata


----------



## papa_smurf (Apr 27, 2007)

Love them, keep up the posting


----------



## Meteora_7 (Apr 27, 2007)

pearl_master said:


> Here you go
> 
> Naruto and Hinata


THX!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Meteora_7 (Apr 28, 2007)

pearl_master said:


> Here you go
> 
> Naruto and Hinata


 Think you might be able to make me a avatar and banner from that or a diff one?


----------



## Haku (Apr 28, 2007)

^^ pearl_master can just give him time and he will.

*working on my Wallpaper T__T to lazy right now to finish it!!*


----------



## pearl_master (Apr 28, 2007)

thanks Haku he didn't even say please  ^^


----------



## Meteora_7 (Apr 28, 2007)

please....lol and thank you for the wallpaper also...lol


----------



## pearl_master (Apr 28, 2007)

Meteora_7 said:


> Think you might be able to make me a avatar and banner from that or a diff one?


----------



## hamadya (Apr 29, 2007)

Pearl master I thank you for all the wallpapers you've made. I love them all


----------



## Kakashi_The_Copy_Ninja (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm getting back into photoshop, so ill post some wallpapers later tonight or tommorow, great work alll. Ohh I dont actually have time to browse the forums, but can anyone tell me if there is a decent Kisame wall down the road somewhere back there?


----------



## Haku (Apr 29, 2007)

ehh sorry i havnt finish my wallpaper my computer being gay T_____T


----------



## Puertorican_Shadow Ninja (Apr 30, 2007)

Cool wallpaper guys ^_^, 

btw, I was kinda wondering if anyone here would be nice enouh to tie these 3 pics up and make a nice wallpaper ....IF its not to much trouble of course.

Here are the 3 photos from my Photo Bucket


----------



## Senzur (May 2, 2007)

thats awesome!


----------



## Demonic Gaara (May 2, 2007)

Pearl_master could u make me a avatar and sig with "Demonic Gaara" on it?
I want Gaara to be Kazekage on it ^___^"


----------



## Puertorican_Shadow Ninja (May 5, 2007)

Bump  Oh and again thanks for any of you who can do that favor for me


----------



## pearl_master (May 5, 2007)

Demonic Gaara said:


> Pearl_master could u make me a avatar and sig with "Demonic Gaara" on it?
> I want Gaara to be Kazekage on it ^___^"



here you are


----------



## Avish (May 5, 2007)

Pearl master, i got a little request, Can you make me an Awesome Auron From final fantasy x Wallpaper, sig and Avatar? Id be so greatful. You will also get reps


----------



## Kanae (May 5, 2007)

Hi guys!  I'm looking for someone to colour a SasuIno sketch I made ^^U And I was wondering if any of you are good with those kind of stuff  if any of you could help me, I'll be forever grateful  and will rep as well, of course xD


----------



## Haku (May 5, 2007)

mmm posting up wallpapers today give me time and i'll post it.  great job pearl_master


----------



## Kdol (May 6, 2007)

thanks alot.,.... =)


----------



## Puertorican_Shadow Ninja (May 6, 2007)

btw, do the links I provided work? I think I posted them correctly


----------



## Creator (May 6, 2007)

THESE WALLPAPERS ARE AWESOME. They have inspired me to make a new one. A better one then i have before.


----------



## Emo_Princess (May 6, 2007)




----------



## Avish (May 7, 2007)

those are some awesome wallpapers, i cant get back into making anything... I cant to shit now... heres one i done erlier but it didnt take em very long, about 20mins to throw it together (including looking for the pic)


----------



## Creator (May 7, 2007)

All these wallpapers are awesome.


----------



## Avish (May 7, 2007)

after  threw that one togeher to get back into photoshop i started a new one, if you cant see its hard but sasuke and naruto are at either side looking at eachother, i got theese images from the fight they have at the valley of the end, in their memory when the final rasengan and chidori hit.. I think this is possibly my best so far and i like it


----------



## Puertorican_Shadow Ninja (May 7, 2007)

Really cool  

Oh and I'll repost the links since they were not working properly

So if anyone can tie these up in a clear wallpaper I'll be really greatful , the order is as follows;


----------



## Haku (May 7, 2007)

Sorry it took me so long to make a wallpaper guys T___T my computer sucks right now so heres the new wallpaper i made!




P.s. nice wallpapers guys keep it up


----------



## Avish (May 7, 2007)

im liking the wallpaper hak nice job


----------



## Haku (May 7, 2007)

thanks i would of post it earlyier but my computer hates me!


----------



## Avish (May 7, 2007)

yeah same here lol, my computer is annoying me >.<


----------



## Puertorican_Shadow Ninja (May 7, 2007)

cool wallpaper Haku


----------



## Haku (May 8, 2007)

Thanks.  making another one soon hope my computer loves me enough to finish it early and i can post it up!


----------



## pearl_master (May 8, 2007)

Avish said:


> Pearl master, i got a little request, Can you make me an Awesome Auron From final fantasy x Wallpaper, sig and Avatar? Id be so greatful. You will also get reps




here you go 

Auron


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## pearl_master (May 8, 2007)

Puertorican_Shadow Ninja said:


> Really cool
> 
> Oh and I'll repost the links since they were not working properly
> 
> So if anyone can tie these up in a clear wallpaper I'll be really greatful , the order is as follows;



if some one can do a good job of cleaning the images ill make the paper


----------



## Haku (May 8, 2007)

pearl_master ur such a good wallpaper maker!!


----------



## Xyfar (May 8, 2007)

Any sad naruto/garaa/sasuke wallpapers?


----------



## Haku (May 8, 2007)

there are some you should check around if not u can request some and ppl will make it. if my computer works right i would make u one!


----------



## Avish (May 8, 2007)

awesome you have a way with colours pearl, can i ask you know your backgrounds are they Construction stuff edited, i think ive read its a good background bases somewhere.Also your backgrounds work well together. anyway awesome job and ive sent repps.


----------



## pearl_master (May 8, 2007)

all my backgrounds are made using photoshop in some form or another, i uses brushes, shapes, gradients etc. and thus i get what you see.


----------



## Haku (May 8, 2007)

which = awesome!! >___< my computer hates me *hits head on key board*


----------



## Isuzu (May 8, 2007)

Nice wallpapers. =O I might steal one when I'm in need. xP


----------



## Haku (May 8, 2007)

Go ahead there free. lol


----------



## Avish (May 9, 2007)

i always used to wonder how the backgrounds were amde, i never knew photoshop could do this. Ive probs made 2 good wallpapers the otherones are basic xD but im still a beginner


----------



## Haku (May 9, 2007)

new or not your still good  avish  just keep up the good work and you will become the best wallpapers maker!


----------



## pearl_master (May 9, 2007)

yeah thats all true ^^^ i think that few of the walls im seeing on here now are better than mine. well thats not really too hard


----------



## Haku (May 9, 2007)

Well pearl_master u are the master in here we are all ur followers  i learn from the best!


----------



## Avish (May 10, 2007)

still cant make backgrounds better then you pearl. lol. I dont even blend my stocks in really xD


----------



## Haku (May 10, 2007)

the pic in ur sig is  good and so is every thing else. so i dont see any were for u to improve?


----------



## Avish (May 10, 2007)

that sig was like the 3rd thing i ever made on cs2. Im limited from my capeabilities.. i can only make basic background and i get ideas from tutorials off the internet.


----------



## pearl_master (May 10, 2007)

there is always room for improvement, i always seek to improve my skills which i still consider limited. you do get better though, use me for an example very very early stuff see my archive (back pages) is absolutely crap to what im doing now.
people can always improve, and both of you have come on leaps and bonds.


----------



## Claybo (May 10, 2007)

Where the heck are the Orochimaru Wallpapers??!!!???? =O


----------



## Sasorifan43 (May 10, 2007)

sonokoszk said:


> sorry, may I ask....who's this??


Yea thats...............................I guess not sure but the 4th as an ANBU I guess and anybody got Sasori wallpapers???????


----------



## blaster219 (May 11, 2007)

Anybody got this one saved? The links are dead and I really want to download this one.


----------



## pearl_master (May 11, 2007)

note to new people looking, there are loads of papers on this thread, there are 89 pages of them, if you look through them you will find something that you like. please do this before requesting for things. i know what is out there ive been through all the pages.


----------



## blaster219 (May 11, 2007)

The following was made using the Webgobbler program. Its a utility that either grabs images off the web or from a designated local folder and mashes them together to form a randomly generated image. Usuable as a screensaver.

This particular image was formed from over 100 images selected at random from a pool of over 1000. They're all Naruto wallpapers or coloured manga pages / fanart.



Its at 1280 x 800 resolution (the res of my laptop, do you have idea how hard it is to find decent widescreen wallpapers?) and looks best when you zoom to full size (the little magnifying glass at the top-right of the frame.


----------



## Haku (May 11, 2007)

lol it looks nice , and yes people plz listen to pearl_master!!


----------



## Avish (May 12, 2007)

im going to post some new wallpapers developed on the nwely created Photoshop cs3


----------



## Haku (May 12, 2007)

Sweet i cant wait to see them 


Edit: yay got some new wallpapers for u guys my computer felt like being nice to me lol


*Spoiler*: _The Akstuski (spell)_ 










*Spoiler*: _sakura & sasuke_ 










*Spoiler*: _ I found this really funny for some odd reason :laugh_


----------



## Avish (May 13, 2007)

Nice wallpapers.... Really nice. I had to laugh at that third one, especially Gai picking them all up anyway.
I acci Deleted my BG som im making a new one now.


----------



## Haku (May 13, 2007)

^^^ yea i know but thats not gai thats actually lee. lol


----------



## Vanillin (May 13, 2007)

So many nice wallpapers here. 

I finally opened Photoshop today for the first time in a while, but I was kind of like  on what to make.  So I came up with this:



I'm not exactly sure what I think of it yet.  It's just..a lot of colors.


----------



## Haku (May 14, 2007)

smexy anbu sasuke.  good job and keep it up!


----------



## Avish (May 14, 2007)

awesome job, fore the record... Gai and lee look almost the same >.< by logic it should be lee, lol im a nub...


----------



## Haku (May 14, 2007)

lol its ok, lee and gai are the same anyways except lee shorter lol.


----------



## -Demian- (May 15, 2007)

WOWWIE so many so good Wallpapers..... THIS MUST BE HEAVEN


----------



## Haku (May 15, 2007)

welcome to heaven my friend


----------



## Avish (May 15, 2007)

lol yeah xD. Anyway im just being lazy not posting this wallpaper so ill get it done tonight or tomoz lol.


----------



## Puertorican_Shadow Ninja (May 15, 2007)

Illusive that is a really good wallpaper


----------



## Puertorican_Shadow Ninja (May 15, 2007)

Well my friend helped me make that Tsunade wallpaper, if anybody can make the middle picture have the original brightness, It would be really great  



Again, thanks in advance


----------



## guro (May 15, 2007)

Cool background shadow ninja!


----------



## TheAlmightyOverlord (May 18, 2007)

In return for using so many, here is a quick Shippuden Naruto. It's very blue.


----------



## Puertorican_Shadow Ninja (May 18, 2007)

thanks guro , btw if anyone can edit that wallpaper so that the middle pic is as clear as the rest I'd appreciate it


----------



## HoukiBoshi (May 18, 2007)

Could anyone make an Uchiha Wallpaper? Or is there one already?

Please and Thank you ^-^


----------



## Avish (May 19, 2007)

i have made sdome, just look back through.. youll find some.


----------



## DarkFire (May 20, 2007)

can sum1 make me a part 2 naruto wallpapaer 600x800 with naruto with team 7 (kakashi, sakura, naruto)


----------



## Haku (May 23, 2007)

Hey yall i'm back its been awhile =]


----------



## Vanillin (May 25, 2007)

I need new brushes, all my wallpapers are turning out the same.  



Does anyone have any tips on how to make the render blend in more?  I suck at it.


----------



## Haku (May 25, 2007)

i think its sweet, if u dont mind think i can use it as a wallpaper?


----------



## 2D (May 26, 2007)

I made this wallpaper last night. Its not very good, but yeah i have only used PS to resize images and crap.


----------



## Kanae (May 26, 2007)

Hi guys! I've been working with PS lately xDD And I made yet another SasuIno wall xDD Well.. I actually made three of them xD What do you guys think? ^^
I really hope I'm improving xD



*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 









They're based on icons I'm making to the icondfiend challenge on LJ ^^


----------



## Haku (May 26, 2007)

^^^ very cute wallpapers =]


----------



## Giarc (May 28, 2007)

Thought I'd give making wallpapers a try, so here're my efforts:

Post and Pre Skip Sakura:

TS Sakura w/Naruto and Sasuke:

TS Naruto, Sakura, and Sasuke:

Sakura:

NaruHina:

Temari and Gaara:


Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Natural (May 28, 2007)

They're all pretty good - nice job!


----------



## Haku (May 28, 2007)

Giarc said:


> Thought I'd give making wallpapers a try, so here're my efforts:
> 
> Post and Pre Skip Sakura:
> 
> ...




Awesome job with all of them!


----------



## pearl_master (May 29, 2007)

its been awhile.....
any way here is the first thing ive done in a couple of weeks

Suigetsu


----------



## Hinata u rock (May 29, 2007)

ummmmm im not trying to be rude but um can i request a hinata wallpaper?


----------



## Avish (May 29, 2007)

NO LOL, of course you can all you have to do is ask. We are very nice people and we dont bite 



Hes a quick one i made, errm well i hope you like it, its my first in a a while. 

On a side note, you know the spoiler tags, how do yuo make it so it says somthing other then spoiler, but its still a concealed tag?

Edit: ahh i realised, i must put the writing up becasue of the start bar, let me redo it . ok changed it, it now sits nicely


----------



## NarutoWallpaper (May 30, 2007)

wow..so many great wallpaper here.
I better update mine


----------



## Noitora (May 30, 2007)

Aye, Attempting to look through them all, but my hand hurt <_<. I see a lack of Kisame, eh? I'd make one myself if I knew how to work those crazy systems, any chance of Assistance?


----------



## Hinata u rock (May 30, 2007)

thank you soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much avis.i love hinata and this wallpaper is tottaly awesome!!!its off the hook yo!


----------



## Avish (May 30, 2007)

yay,  thanks for that very nice comment, Hinata(-san). Kisa, i will try to make one but i cant really promise much atm, im a bit buisy but i will try.


----------



## Noitora (May 30, 2007)

Thanks mate :3. Whenever you have the time, theres no rush.


----------



## Avish (May 30, 2007)

ok so i said i'd whip somthign up, but its similar style to the hinata one. Im sorry again, i couldnt spen too long on it making it better.


----------



## Haku (May 30, 2007)

=] wallpapers pearl_master welcome back, and avish great kisame one =]


i been lacking latley in making walls. i'll get back to them soon tho =]


----------



## Avish (May 31, 2007)

ill probs get another one up later today, maybe tomoz. I think i might do a shikimaru one, i havnt done one of them before. Well, About the kisame wallpaper, i hate the stock, so it looks shit imo.

EDIT: 

Yay i got one done, and i like the background on this one, its so abstract lol.  So anyway here is it a shikamaru wallpaper

Shikamaru Wallpaper


----------



## Noitora (May 31, 2007)

Thank you buddy! It's great, and I'm happy you put the effort in for me.


----------



## Haku (May 31, 2007)

avish always great wallpaper, i'll post my soon when i find a good pic i want to use =]


----------



## Avish (May 31, 2007)

thank you for the comment haku


----------



## Haku (May 31, 2007)

no problem avish u have improve a whole lot!!


----------



## Avish (Jun 1, 2007)

thaaaaaankkkssss


----------



## saylee (Jun 1, 2007)

</p>


----------



## Haku (Jun 1, 2007)

^^^ tons of awesome!!


----------



## ToPocHi (Jun 2, 2007)

Enjoyed every bit of it.

Ahhh, truly, it is the simplest things in life that matters, no?
Great job! Props!


----------



## Avish (Jun 2, 2007)

1 question, are you french? xD. 
Only joking lol. I think i might put another wall up tonight but i might not be able to since i am going to a party and wont return fro the night ^^


----------



## Haku (Jun 2, 2007)

Its been awhile from me so here u go!


----------



## Avish (Jun 2, 2007)

i like it, i think its better then my kisame wallpaper. Reps for awesomeness.


----------



## Haku (Jun 2, 2007)

awww thanks ^__^


----------



## Puertorican_Shadow Ninja (Jun 3, 2007)

Cool wallpaper Haku 

btw, can the wallpaper I posted be fixed? Sorry for being so persistant


----------



## Edo (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey Haku, I see you are still posting wallpapers..cool...here is one i made...


----------



## Haku (Jun 3, 2007)

Yep i'm still posting walls, just not as much. to many finals coming up for me, just wait till summer my friends!


----------



## Haku (Jun 3, 2007)

Yep i'm still posting walls, just not as much. to many finals coming up for me, just wait till summer my friends!


----------



## Avish (Jun 3, 2007)

1) shadow ninja cant be done without the .PSD file.
2) Edo very nice and simple wallpaper.
3) gd luk with them haku


----------



## Edo (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks...here is one made for Team7 FC:


----------



## Avish (Jun 4, 2007)

somthing about the stock isnt right. but its put togetehr well.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jun 4, 2007)

Are we taking request?

Could someone make me an excellent NaruSaku wallpaper?

PLEASE??????????


----------



## Puertorican_Shadow Ninja (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks for the update Avish, btw sorry for my silly question but what is the .PSD file?


----------



## Avish (Jun 5, 2007)

well, you use photoshop right? well its the first file it ato saves as, we would need that because it has the process of how he made it, without that we cant really edit the things to make the colour right...


----------



## Helix (Jun 5, 2007)

If anyone wants to take this request, that'd be awesome.

Can anyone make a 1440x900 awesome wallpaper of Suigetsu? Preferably with his sword. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Brutalis9 (Jun 6, 2007)

Nice, thanks everyone for shareing...


----------



## Edo (Jun 6, 2007)

Avish said:


> somthing about the stock isnt right. but its put togetehr well.



what do you mean be "_the stock_"??


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jun 6, 2007)

The picture itself.


----------



## Avish (Jun 7, 2007)

the character.


----------



## Edo (Jun 8, 2007)

^^ so what's wrong about it?! what do you think I can do to improve it?!


----------



## KAKUZU-SAMA (Jun 8, 2007)

NICE NICE ^^


----------



## andoneballa (Jun 10, 2007)

hey can anyone draw oro in an akatsuki robe for meh?


----------



## Avish (Jun 10, 2007)

Edo said:


> ^^ so what's wrong about it?! what do you think I can do to improve it?!



Nothign much without making the picture look dull, i suggest to leave it.


----------



## PeterUzimaki (Jun 13, 2007)

I very like yours posts Naruto-fan


----------



## Kimi (Jun 14, 2007)

My first wallaper


----------



## Juria (Jun 14, 2007)

*nice wallpapers*

i like some of these wallpapers


----------



## PeterUzimaki (Jun 14, 2007)

I like your signature  ReapeR


----------



## Juria (Jun 14, 2007)

hmm i'm kinda disapointed cause there aren't very many wallpapers of Jiraiya, or Gamabunta


----------



## mangekyo_haruko (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi im new to this area, the artwork is simply spectacular. I was wondering if anybody had made any suigetsu wallpaper?


----------



## Haku (Jun 15, 2007)

yes we have check about 91-92 area. also welcome to the wallpaper thread. sorry i was gone for so long i'm back and ready to post some moree wallpapers!


----------



## SunagakurePhotoNinja (Jun 16, 2007)

*Uchiha Itachi*

Special Thanks to: Kimiko & Sandfreak



And for Those who like variety




I Personally like the last one. I did not color anything I mearly put stuff together, enjoy.


----------



## Haku (Jun 16, 2007)

very intresting, nice job


----------



## Haku (Jun 16, 2007)

Sorry for the double post but  i finally finish my fav wallpaper i made!!


*Spoiler*: _ HAKU_


----------



## PeterUzimaki (Jun 16, 2007)

I like your signature and yours posts Naruto-Fan


----------



## Haku (Jun 17, 2007)

sorry to sound werid but are u talking about me?


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Jun 18, 2007)

Hm, does anyone want to make me a Death Note wallpaper?
If you could include both Light and Ryuuk, that would be awesome.


----------



## Haku (Jun 18, 2007)

ask pearl that he might do it, even tho this is a naruto wallpaper thread. beside we did bleach before. i guess i'll try i'll get back to u with it later!


----------



## pearl_master (Jun 20, 2007)

Haku said:


> ask pearl that he might do it, even tho this is a naruto wallpaper thread. beside we did bleach before. i guess i'll try i'll get back to u with it later!



Ill take that as a request 

DeathNote


----------



## Avish (Jun 20, 2007)

ooo i like it xD


----------



## Haku (Jun 20, 2007)

pearl_master said:


> Ill take that as a request
> 
> DeathNote



Thanks pearl s ur the best! also nice wallpaper!!  

 anyone seen mine?


----------



## Svinto (Jun 22, 2007)

*hinata*

I've made my first wallpaper  

just so u know i am a newbie att photoshop (kinda). I "stole" a picture from someone to make it, i'm sorry if i couldnt use it. If that is the case, then i can remove it as quickly 

here it goes (its a widescreen wallpaper by the way)


----------



## Vanillin (Jun 22, 2007)

I haven't been in this thread fo so long, I need to make wallpapers more.   But my computer sucks so Photoshop makes it run really slow.



pearl_master said:


> Ill take that as a request
> 
> DeathNote



Nice. 



Svinto said:


> I've made my first wallpaper
> 
> just so u know i am a newbie att photoshop (kinda). I "stole" a picture from someone to make it, i'm sorry if i couldnt use it. If that is the case, then i can remove it as quickly
> 
> here it goes (its a widescreen wallpaper by the way)



That's amazing for a first wallpaper!


----------



## Haku (Jun 22, 2007)

nice first time wallpaper :thumb


----------



## Svinto (Jun 22, 2007)

*thanx*

Thank you very much  means alot..

Will be working on a new one very soon


----------



## Haku (Jun 22, 2007)

thats good always good to have another wallpaper makeer here!!


----------



## Natural (Jun 25, 2007)

That Deidara one is good, nice one.


----------



## skei (Jun 25, 2007)

Thank you. <3


----------



## hinatasama9491 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ummmm...can I request an amazing Tsunade wallpaper pweeeeeease!? 


Please and thank you!


----------



## Morpheus (Jun 26, 2007)

Can i request a deidara avatar and siggy plz ^^


----------



## cerind (Jun 27, 2007)

I love the colour...


----------



## SwordxKirby (Jun 28, 2007)

holy smack these are all crazy
::saves 10000000 wallpapers::


----------



## RyRyMini (Jun 28, 2007)

I'd like one of Team Hebi, Team 8 + Kakashi, and Team 7 + Sai & Yamato.  I'd like it to be colored, and simplicity is fine.

Also, I'm not going to mention names, but before you say you made a wallpaper, you best make sure there isn't a website link on it. ;D


----------



## Avish (Jul 1, 2007)

damn no1 has posted much since my absence we have to change this !


----------



## martinipenguin (Jul 3, 2007)

I have an awsome Akatsuki wallpaper, but it's not on this computer. I will put it up as soon as I can.


----------



## Razorleaf (Jul 5, 2007)

these are mine own


----------



## whitefang21 (Jul 5, 2007)

Can some make a post time skip naruto wallpaper, something showing off his power, i don't know... lol something with the new naruto look. All i find are the naruto when he is 12, plz and thankyou


----------



## Krim (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm requesting a good Juugo wallpaper, since I have seen like one. And it was too small, my resolution is 1280 x 1024. If someone can make one, i'll love you forever. D: <3


----------



## BlackShinobi (Jul 8, 2007)

naruto face to face with the demond fox


----------



## whitefang21 (Jul 9, 2007)

thats a nice naruto one, but i'm looking for one that is more updated, like something with naruto at the age of 15


----------



## Black_wolf (Jul 10, 2007)

more tobi wallpapers!


----------



## Helix (Jul 11, 2007)

CAn anyone make me a 480x272 PSP Wallpaper of Suigetsu?


----------



## DarkDemonNinja (Jul 11, 2007)

Here are some Part 2 pics I found:
- Itachi-Sasuke | The best place to find Naruto stuff

- Itachi-Sasuke | The best place to find Naruto stuff

- Itachi-Sasuke | The best place to find Naruto stuff

- Itachi-Sasuke | The best place to find Naruto stuff

- Itachi-Sasuke | The best place to find Naruto stuff

- Itachi-Sasuke | The best place to find Naruto stuff

- Itachi-Sasuke | The best place to find Naruto stuff

- Itachi-Sasuke | The best place to find Naruto stuff

- Itachi-Sasuke | The best place to find Naruto stuff

- Itachi-Sasuke | The best place to find Naruto stuff

enjoy!! ^_^


----------



## Kuchiki Ero-Sennin (Jul 16, 2007)

wow! those are really great! thanks 
how about some more part 2 Sasuke please? thanks


----------



## shino52 (Jul 19, 2007)

dope wallpapers


----------



## sweetmelissa (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi.
Does anybody have nice Deidara wallpapers with pictures of him taken from the anime?Or wallpapers of Deidara and Tobi and Itachi or sth like that?I like Akatsuki wallpapers
I would be very grateful to that person


----------



## Haku (Jul 21, 2007)

wow its been awhile i'm back from the hosptil!! anyways ready to make wallpapers agian!


----------



## MizuNin (Jul 21, 2007)

can someone make a wallpaper of Haku anbu? ill +rep if i like it


----------



## Haku (Jul 21, 2007)

Haku Fan FTW!!!


----------



## Capacity (Jul 22, 2007)

wow its been awhile since I posted in this thread, there is alot of nice wallpapers


----------



## MizuNin (Jul 22, 2007)

yes there is. i dont know how many i have saved  keep up the good work everybody!


----------



## Uchiha Koaru (Jul 24, 2007)

wow nice wallpaper its cool


----------



## explosick (Jul 25, 2007)

I did not make these...I thought they were cool so i decide to share  
LEE

AKATSUKI

YONDAIME

LEE


----------



## Flowbeat (Jul 31, 2007)

some of my older naru walls:


----------



## Avish (Aug 1, 2007)

i like your style flowbeat its all very messy if ya know what i mean?


----------



## x_danny_x (Aug 1, 2007)

i guess it could be Naruto but it looks like Cloud from Final Fantasy 7 Advent Chlidren movie.


----------



## ItachiMadara14 (Aug 1, 2007)

*tehe*

the sakura ones r my favorite


----------



## DarkDemonNinja (Aug 3, 2007)

Kuchiki Ero-Sennin said:


> wow! those are really great! thanks
> how about some more part 2 Sasuke please? thanks




When They Cry Forum

This is the only 1 i can find 4 now, but i'll keep looking.


----------



## Puertorican_Shadow Ninja (Aug 5, 2007)

It's been ages since I've posted, sorry about that guys  but now I"m back.

btw, does anybody have a Pein Wallpaper?


----------



## Puertorican_Shadow Ninja (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey Avish, sorry to leave you wondering about my wallpaper problem  I had troubles connecting but now I'm back  I'll post the finished wallpaper soon.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#10 (Aug 6, 2007)

nice wallpapers. they're all great


----------



## Nardok-kun (Aug 6, 2007)

WOW !!! thats realy amazing!!! can someone put a tutorial for how to make  wallpapers this? And what is the best program to do this kind of wallpapers?


----------



## Uchia_Sasuke (Aug 7, 2007)

sweet wallpapers there awsome! do you guys know when the season starts again?


----------



## Uchia_Sasuke (Aug 8, 2007)

hey you guys should really show me a program so i can make some of these wallpapers i have alot of good ideas


----------



## kiss_i43 (Aug 9, 2007)

Loool really cool wallpapers hope to see more


----------



## akatsukifan1111 (Aug 11, 2007)

lol the kisame with a popsicle one is funny


----------



## akatsukifan1111 (Aug 11, 2007)

that one with kakashi in ambu with bloody head is kool


----------



## pearl_master (Aug 12, 2007)

it has been here a long time since ive been around here. well i thought i would pop in with something that i just made, i even did the color on the line art of the image. and its of every ones favourite coupling.

Naruto and Hinata


----------



## acorn (Aug 14, 2007)

wow the art looks freakin awesome as usual.


----------



## SENTINEL (Aug 16, 2007)

pearl_master said:


> Naruto and Hinata



WOW...steals..


----------



## Karmaxx (Aug 21, 2007)

DesertLily said:


> This is one I made a few weeks ago...People seemed to like it a lot.  >_>



I am using it for my wallpaper now.  It looks so awesome.


----------



## Sakure (Aug 21, 2007)

god damn guys

ur wallpapers are so cool!


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey I have been looking for a suigetsu wallpaper but I havent been able to find one.

Please Help me.


----------



## Avish (Aug 22, 2007)

there is one a couple of pages back


----------



## some_random (Aug 23, 2007)

i went through all 97 pages and can someone tell me why there were barely any hinata wallpapers?


----------



## Dave (Aug 23, 2007)

wow,          awesome!


----------



## some_random (Aug 24, 2007)

um i have 3 requests in one
1.a cute hinata sig
2. a cute hinata avatar
3. a cute hinata wallpaper (1280/1024)


----------



## Avish (Aug 24, 2007)

i have a hina wallpaper in my sig


----------



## some_random (Aug 25, 2007)

Avish said:


> i have a hina wallpaper in my sig



i alredy have that one its good but i want a cute PRE shippuden wallpaper for a 1280 by 1024 screen (and a new avatar)


----------



## eSsXiV (Aug 25, 2007)

Great Wallpapers, Thanks.


----------



## Haku (Aug 29, 2007)

pearl_master i'm back and avish i'm back also got my self my own house and stuff sorry it took so long to get back on


----------



## Avish (Aug 29, 2007)

well im not really back myself, i havnt really done much recently. In fact ive jsut been on photoshop for the first time yesterday since i last posted a wallpaper lol. Welcome back and gd luck with your new house ^^


----------



## Haku (Aug 30, 2007)

lol man its good to be back here!


----------



## Ashiya (Aug 31, 2007)

Very nice wallpapers...I have a few that I made, should post them up too!


----------



## OJKing (Sep 3, 2007)

these wallpapers are good!!!!!!!!!!!!!! is there one of uchiha itachi fighting sasuke?


----------



## The Digital God (Sep 3, 2007)

this is that sweet kinda stuff u get on google img


----------



## Avish (Sep 7, 2007)

what is that meant to mean


----------



## Nahima (Sep 7, 2007)

there are some really nice wallpapers here. Great job everyone


----------



## FoxSpirit (Sep 13, 2007)

I've got to say, some of these wallpapers blow me away.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 15, 2007)

wow, really good wallps  here


----------



## Avish (Sep 17, 2007)

we shoudl start a new thread and get peopel to ate our wallpapers xD


----------



## Alchemist ninja (Sep 22, 2007)

Dam you guys are awesome at wallpapers. What program do you use to make them? I use photoshop.


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Sep 22, 2007)

I'll put a wallie on soon...[COLOR:"WHITE"]Don't you just pity people who "hate" naruto[the naruverse]...They miss out on such a awesome experience and they are rejected and hated by millions of people[not counting the ninjas][/COLOR] ....I have a icon wallie.It's the :01 - 0:3 part of opening 5[not counting sasuke-kun] ....Naruto..*cries*


----------



## Spinnaz (Sep 23, 2007)

Sorry if i cant make this smaller.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Sep 30, 2007)

*AWESOME WALLPAPAERS*










cool innit?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 30, 2007)

*Wow, these are really nice. The one with Hebi is my favorite. *


----------



## Elle (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice work - my favorite is also the Team Hebi.


----------



## Denji (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice job, although in the first one, Naruto's right eye is green. My favorite is probably the Kakashi one or the Hebi one.


----------



## Instant Karma (Sep 30, 2007)

Not bad. I favor the Hebi one. It seems to match up evenly everywhere. Nice job.


----------



## Fable (Zaru dupe) (Sep 30, 2007)

To be frank: You may have tried a lot of different stuff to make these, but the end result isn't something I would ever put as a wallpaper >_>


----------



## cloystreng (Sep 30, 2007)

Those are great, but they seem more like they would be good as signatures, not wallpapaers.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 30, 2007)

I like the colors of the Sasuke and Naruto one, but the kind of pixelated appearence of certain areas bothers me, like the side of Naruto's face. The texture of Kakashi is nice, I kind of like it, the text doesn't really seem necessary and it doesn't go with the rest somehow. Not so sure about the background by Kakashi. The Hebi one's alright, I like the colors of the background, it goes with that slight blue tint on them. If the last one with Naruto wasn't so busy I might have liked it as my favorite. Some of the images work really well and I like the sepia tone. Text is alright on that one.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Oct 1, 2007)

*awesome wallpapers for anyone!!!!*


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 1, 2007)

Yea, those are kool, but did YOU make them? You have to be precise about these sorta things in this section, and give credit to those who did them.


----------



## Taxman (Oct 1, 2007)

sticky called Naruto wallpapers

*merges*

and stop double posting


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Oct 1, 2007)

i only made three but im being generous so i give them to all


----------



## -=rain eagle=- (Oct 4, 2007)

i dont know if this was posted yet bu oh well


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Oct 5, 2007)

nice but we've seen it


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW, Team Hebi is very nice....I like the way they are colored, it looks very good!!!


----------



## suprez (Oct 12, 2007)

Here's my last  creation in 10 minutes (hate coloring) with PAINT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Yes i was horny!


----------



## suprez (Oct 12, 2007)

Acttualy 7 min doing the background haha


----------



## naruses (Oct 12, 2007)

Cool. There are lots of very talented people here. I like these wallpapers but can anybody tell me why some wallpapers do not work when I try to set them as background on my desktop ?!


----------



## ThisCorrosion (Oct 12, 2007)

Here's one I made earlier whilst my internet had failed.


----------



## lach412 (Oct 13, 2007)

cool wallpapers


----------



## Kyousuke (Oct 21, 2007)

These are some nice wallpapers.


----------



## Brigade (Oct 21, 2007)

people have really nice styles


----------



## o11993 (Oct 21, 2007)

The one with Yondaime's team is cool. I know it was posted two years ago but still.


----------



## Furiel (Oct 22, 2007)

Sweet Walls, but I have most of them :S


----------



## lolek (Oct 24, 2007)

*-yondaime-*
I think 6th is very good. Other worst 
He is small  and i can't her on my deskop


----------



## Emo_Princess (Oct 27, 2007)

this is one i made myself ^^ what do you think? 




made this too^^


----------



## FULLmetallica (Nov 7, 2007)

just a few wallpapers i made.


----------



## Shodai (Nov 7, 2007)

Here's a decent wallpaper everyone.


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 7, 2007)

Thats a cool one Cypher!!


----------



## azureed (Nov 7, 2007)

Wow..nice collection


----------



## SunagakurePhotoNinja (Nov 9, 2007)

found at


----------



## Haku (Nov 9, 2007)

time to make wallpapers agian =D


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Nov 10, 2007)

Any wallpapers with Orochimaru, Anko, The Sound 4, and Kimimarou?


----------



## Haku (Nov 10, 2007)

I'll check my collection for u!


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 11, 2007)

A lineup id love to be a part of any day..



This is what inspired "the grass is greener on the other side" saying..



This last one i was going to release closer to the holiday, but what the hell.


Thats it for my naruto wallpapers. The rest of my wps (a cple more narutos too) are a bit..spicier.


----------



## trashed_jonas (Nov 13, 2007)

Wolfarus said:


> A lineup id love to be a part of any day..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG! you are awsome love the wallpapers 

btw i might upload one ive done =)

not so complicated and pretty blurry but here it is:


----------



## hyuuga_jes (Nov 14, 2007)

There are some nice wallpapers on this thread.

this one I made for my sister


and this one was just for fun


----------



## akatsuki9 (Nov 18, 2007)

anyone got some zetsu wallpapers


----------



## Avish (Nov 20, 2007)

Haku said:


> time to make wallpapers agian =D



Just thinking the exact same thign !!

Oh and to edit haku, can i say im a red, from your sig thingy. Whites are my enemies ahaha.


----------



## Haku (Nov 20, 2007)

Avish said:


> Just thinking the exact same thign !!
> 
> Oh and to edit haku, can i say im a red, from your sig thingy. Whites are my enemies ahaha.



and thats why we are friends,


----------



## pein_537 (Nov 22, 2007)

Deidara wallpapers????????????????
where can i find them?????????????
give me a link please!!!!!


----------



## Nata (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi there!
I just discovered this thread, and found out I'd post some of my wallpapers here.
I almost only make Naruto wallpapers, so this fit very well, ehehehe

These are a couple of my favorites, here sorted first in size, then age (oldest to newest)


*Spoiler*: _1024x768_ 




(Just click on the images for the full sized versions)












*Spoiler*: _1280x800_ 




(Just click on the images for the full sized versions)


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 26, 2007)

Lovin that Christmas one Wolfarus!!


----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 26, 2007)

Ryoku said:


> Here's a decent wallpaper everyone.



  

Awesome wallpapers, everyone!!


----------



## RonB (Dec 3, 2007)

You guys are good!


----------



## Amalius (Dec 4, 2007)

Can anyone make an original wall paper with anbu Itachi vs Kakashi in 1280 x 768 resolution? Thanks and many reps to responders! ^^/


----------



## Brigade (Dec 9, 2007)

you guys are really good


----------



## Avish (Dec 12, 2007)

just decided to make a yondaime hokage wall, its not very good adn didnt take em that long, but i still like it nd im gonna post it xD.


----------



## M E L O D Y (Dec 12, 2007)

nice wallpapers  wow


----------



## Kuchiki Ero-Sennin (Dec 13, 2007)

Ryoku said:


> Here's a decent wallpaper everyone.



AMAZING!!!


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 15, 2007)

wow you guys are real good do you guys think you can make me a sig with a picture of a hot sakura if you can


----------



## chidorikk (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice Wallpapers Everyone!


----------



## AbsolFreak (Dec 16, 2007)

How exactly do you make these? They're so amazing!


----------



## chidorikk (Dec 16, 2007)

AbsolFreak said:


> How exactly do you make these? They're so amazing!



Photoshop


----------



## Brigade (Dec 16, 2007)

I swear these are all awesome


----------



## Avish (Dec 17, 2007)

i love making the wallpapers , i have to admit i dont do it as much now, when im bored with my current one i make one and post it up here. Soon i will be bored with my yondaime hokage one and create another.

Allthough im not as good as other people i still give it a shot and have came out with some pretty decent wallpapers.


----------



## Panforever (Dec 19, 2007)

*ey*

Ey this is my first naruto background hope you all like it


----------



## Hawk Redrum (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi Im new herand not sure if those were posted before ( only had will to look through 25 first pages ) so here is some of my high resolution favourite Naruto Wallpaper collection ! Enjoy :
Sakura Naruto and Sasuke !

Konoha Shinobi

Akatsuki (p.s. not exactly a full screen wallpaper but works for me!)(p.p.s you just have match the colout of the border of the rest of the screen and it looks ok!)


----------



## chidorikk (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice Wallpapers Everyone!

My Newest One!


----------



## Brigade (Dec 19, 2007)

Awesome guys keep it up all of you


----------



## StupidFatHobbit (Dec 20, 2007)

For people who don't look in the manga coloring section;

and

I do know they're not that good but these are ones of my first colorings


----------



## dbzNSking (Dec 23, 2007)

nice Neji, i like that one.


----------



## pearl_master (Dec 23, 2007)

Wow, i havent had the internt for over 2 months, but i have it back now and i thought i would give you guys a treat with this wallpaper. 
there is some really nice walls coming out. nice to see avish is still around!!!
well here it is!

PAIN


----------



## MBX7 (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanksssssssssss


----------



## -ThanatosX- (Dec 24, 2007)

Hope you like it


----------



## KakU Camui (Dec 24, 2007)

All of these walpapers are awesome!
You guys got skill!
{the wallpapaer in my sig was made by my friend,btw}
Could anyone make a Sakura/Sasuke one?


----------



## ?egola? (Dec 25, 2007)

*wow*

^_^Vwooooooooooow


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 25, 2007)

Sakura / Sauske


Hinata


Trio (sak / sas / nar)


Sakura


Sakura 2


Hinata 2


----------



## alkeality (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks for the trio one im using it now!


----------



## KakU Camui (Dec 25, 2007)

Wolfarus said:


> *Sakura / Sauske
> *
> Hinata
> 
> ...


MG SasuSaku!!!!


----------



## pearl_master (Dec 25, 2007)

Wolfarus said:


> Sakura / Sauske
> 
> 
> Hinata
> ...



nice, did you  make these though? there are a few that i reconise.

merry christmas!!!


----------



## Nadini (Dec 25, 2007)

Itachi


Itachi again >.<


Itachi/Sasuke


Itachi/Sasuke ... umm yeah


Itachi/Sasuke ... (aint that special but, i do like it a bit :d )

------------------------------------------------------
finally of the "annoying angst filled brothers part" now onto the "annoying angst filled single brother part".....

Sasuke


Sasuke #2


Sasuke #3 (I think someone posted this one already, great pic btw mate cheers, if not well enjoy)

------------------------------------------------------
Naruto


Naruto #2 Featuring overly large Blond boob girl!


----------



## Nadini (Dec 25, 2007)

Naruto & Yondaime


Naruto & Co. (Think i stole this from the manga somewhere eh, who cares right?)


Naruto & Whole rookie 9(12) + Sai!....

------------------------------------------------------
Our own little nutjob now...

Gaara

Gaara #2


Gaara #3

------------------------------------------------------
Yondaime


Yondaime #2


Yondaime #3 (<3 this one)


Yondaime #4


Yondaime #5


----------



## Nadini (Dec 25, 2007)

Yondaime #6 (this one makes a kickass avatar )

----------------------------------------------------
Furball #1


Furball #2 (somewhat)

---------------------------------------------------
Kakashi #1


Kakashi #2


Kakashi #3

---------------------------------------------------
Neji


----------



## Nadini (Dec 25, 2007)

Naruto & Sasuke #1


Naruto & Sasuke #2


Naruto & Sasuke #3


Naruto & Sasuke #4 (one of the best pics, chop it in half and u get 2 nice avatar pics)

---------------------------------------------------
Regular dose of hotness 

---------------------------------------------------
Random Group Pics


----------



## Nadini (Dec 25, 2007)

Pinky/Blonde/Brooder (Truly a work of art *sniff*)

--------------------------------------------------
Pinky & Naruto


Naruto/Orojackson/Kabuto


Sharingan With somethin.. not sure what...


LAST BUT NOT LEAST!

Sakura in all of her 'Usefulness' and stuff (no i aint a basher she was just useless in part 1)

---------------------------------------------------
.. yeeesh 41 pics...
god that took a bit, anyway enjoy.. ^^
p.s cba to look at <3 digit number> pages to check if they were posted..
Cheers! oh and.. MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## pearl_master (Dec 27, 2007)

nadini said:


> .. yeeesh 41 pics...
> god that took a bit, anyway enjoy.. ^^
> p.s cba to look at <3 digit number> pages to check if they were posted..
> Cheers! oh and.. MERRY CHRISTMAS!



Merry christmas to you too, hope you had a good one. i know you said you could be arsed to look through all the previous pages of wall papers but if you did you would have found that i lot of those pictures have been posted before, some of them propbably by the people that made them. please take the time to look through the previous pages, i know i takes a lot of time, but you never know you might find better ones that arent anywhere else on the net. lol sorry i dont mean to sound like i am having a go, theres a lot in this thread that shouldnt go missed you just need to look for it!!!! 

Merry christmas every one and i will be taking wall requests again now, so if any one has any requests let me know!!!!


----------



## Chee (Dec 27, 2007)

Whoo awesome wallpapers.


----------



## Rosina88 (Dec 29, 2007)

Great wallpapers people!!


----------



## Tobi_Good_Boy=) (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow Wonderful!!!!! =D


----------



## HyuugaX (Jan 1, 2008)

Anyone wanna make me a Hinata wallpaper ??  thanks in advance


----------



## hearts (Jan 3, 2008)

-ThanatosX- said:


> Hope you like it



 dude you better make more of these
you rock

now try and channel your energy towards neji


----------



## dodgekfc (Jan 3, 2008)

can we take request if we can some one make one of kakashi doing his lightning blade please if u can


----------



## Avish (Jan 4, 2008)

lol i made the 4th yondaime one in that massive list lol woot.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 7, 2008)

I found this pretty sweet Akatsuki desktop background on the net. It isn't my fan art so I'm not taking credit for it.


[#46]


----------



## SamiWiecieKto (Jan 10, 2008)

Few wallpapers I've made:

*Spoiler*: _Sasuke_ 








*Spoiler*: _NaruHina_ 








*Spoiler*: _Sakura_ 





there is non-lineart version, but personally I prefer this one ^-^




*Spoiler*: _Mangekyō Sharingan_


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 10, 2008)

I love the NaruHina and Mangekyo Sharingan wallpapers. 

[#151]


----------



## Undertaker03 (Jan 10, 2008)

where do you all find these great pics of anime, i can never find good ones like these!


----------



## StelthFenix (Jan 12, 2008)

these are some sweet pics, but i was wondering if anyone had some cool wallies of kiba after the timeskip and sasori?


----------



## Chayanne (Jan 12, 2008)

I really like simple backgrounds this is the one I'm using currently:



Art By l-s


----------



## Karsh (Jan 13, 2008)

Awesome job to everyone who made wallpapers and thank you everyone who posted wallpapers! =)

@Lightning Strike:


> I found this pretty sweet Akatsuki desktop background on the net. It isn't my fan art so I'm not taking credit for it.



I dont know who drew this, but it looks very similar to Pokefreak's Akatsuki Rerender:


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 13, 2008)

Karsh said:


> @Lightning Strike:
> I dont know who drew this, but it looks very similar to Pokefreak's Akatsuki Rerender:



Wow, it looks very similar to it, it looks as if the one that I've posted has been edited for those who haven't read the manga. But I don't know why the two guys on the left aren't blacked out, and even then I don't know why Hidan's hair is blond. I haven't read the manga, I only know about Hidan through a friend.

Great find though Karsh.

[#236]


----------



## Karsh (Jan 13, 2008)

^ I thought it was strange, so I just looked back a few pages of his gallery and sure enough the two pictures were both drawn by him:



That's why the first pic I found was called 'rerender' xD
He drew pictures of many Naruto chracters that we did not know the real image of and he usually ends up being correct >.>

You should read the manga! It's unfortunately a _lot_ to catch up to, and the anime has very nice animation but nevertheless I prefer the manga =)


----------



## NarutoResource (Jan 14, 2008)

^^ Click for larger image (And different sizes)


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 14, 2008)

Karsh said:


> ^ I thought it was strange, so I just looked back a few pages of his gallery and sure enough the two pictures were both drawn by him:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for that information. 

I might start reading the manga once I'm done with FMA (anime), either that or I'll start around episode 50. 



NarutoResource said:


> http://narutoresource.com/gaara/wallpapers/844.html
> 
> ^^ Click for larger image (And different sizes)



That's a cool background, thank you. 

[#260]


----------



## dodgekfc (Jan 14, 2008)

Chayanne said:


> I really like simple backgrounds this is the one I'm using currently:
> 
> 
> 
> Art By l-s



wow thats amazing i need to find that one


----------



## Baby Venus (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice Wall paper thnx 4puting it up


----------



## yamoto (Jan 14, 2008)

tight wallpapers


----------



## mgnt (Jan 16, 2008)

here is the wallpaper with my picture that i v just made:

...this is the hottest kisamewallpaper u will Ever see in ur life


----------



## Chayanne (Jan 16, 2008)

dodgekfc said:


> wow thats amazing i need to find that one



Feel free to save and use. I ended up making a secondary one because I got a new screen. 1680x1050 I have to redo ALL my backgrounds now, they are all too small for my main screen. :\ 

I'll look around and see if I can find another image to make a background out of.

Here's another one:


*Spoiler*: _click me!_ 




Art by Aleana I will always try to give credit where credit is due, but sometimes I have no idea who the original artist is. :\


----------



## mgnt (Jan 22, 2008)

...here ...GoldenByakugam wallpaper:


----------



## shadow__nin (Jan 24, 2008)

Chayanne said:


> Feel free to save and use. I ended up making a secondary one because I got a new screen. 1680x1050 I have to redo ALL my backgrounds now, they are all too small for my main screen. :\
> 
> I'll look around and see if I can find another image to make a background out of.
> 
> ...



I likes, I likes. Nice work.


----------



## Hyuzumaki-Girl (Jan 25, 2008)

Wow, nice wallpapers! I was wondering if anyone had cool Sasuke Shippuden wallpapers? Because i can't find any new...


----------



## BlueJay (Jan 25, 2008)

nice job =D


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 3, 2008)

nice, is there a kakashi 1?


----------



## Kuran (Feb 3, 2008)

nice


----------



## Achaia (Feb 6, 2008)

Chayanne said:


> Feel free to save and use. I ended up making a secondary one because I got a new screen. 1680x1050 I have to redo ALL my backgrounds now, they are all too small for my main screen. :\
> 
> I'll look around and see if I can find another image to make a background out of.
> 
> ...




Love it!


----------



## SamRH (Feb 6, 2008)

I love the Yamato wallpaper.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Feb 6, 2008)

wow awesome wallpaper


----------



## Tunafish (Feb 10, 2008)

Naa... Any Kimimaru Wallpaper? 
This was a quick little doodle. Stop laughing at my failure!


----------



## SamRH (Feb 10, 2008)

^ I think it looks great! Awesome job. ;3


----------



## -.Descendant of Aizen.- (Feb 11, 2008)

Chayanne said:


> I really like simple backgrounds this is the one I'm using currently:
> 
> 
> 
> Art By l-s



amazing wallpaper right there  went straight up on my desktop . ty


----------



## Netero (Feb 12, 2008)

Manga Spoiler

I've a bigger version if anyone wants it


----------



## Amalius (Feb 13, 2008)

Can anyone make a cool Kakashi & Yamato vs Itachi wallpaper? any responses would greatly appreciated!!! Thanks in advance ^^/


----------



## SamRH (Feb 13, 2008)

@ Sionnach: Oooh, I love it. Jiraiya and Pein(s). <3


----------



## who_know_ (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## who_know_ (Feb 14, 2008)

Amandahiko


----------



## Chayanne (Feb 14, 2008)

Very cool, might I suggest the use of spoiler tags though? It stretches the page a bit. =>


----------



## Shunji (Feb 16, 2008)

I wondered if anyone could help me by making a signature and avatar.  I would appreciate it very much


----------



## Chayanne (Feb 16, 2008)

Shunji go here --> Click This. This will take you to threads that specialize in Signatures and Avatar requests.


----------



## Shunji (Feb 16, 2008)

Oh, thanks!  Sorry then


----------



## SamRH (Feb 17, 2008)

@ who_know_: Love the art you chose to use. It's awesome.


----------



## kyuubinaruto12 (Feb 17, 2008)

awesome wallpapers


----------



## Sushi93 (Feb 20, 2008)

I love the Hokage wallpaper. Its so pretty!


----------



## mangofreshh (Feb 21, 2008)

your missing the 5th though


----------



## Kaysa (Feb 22, 2008)

Arggghh there are so many to choose amongst, but think my favourite is still the   
"usual suspects" starring 4 of the hot chars


----------



## Foretold (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Chayanne (Feb 22, 2008)

I like the second one. Very pretty.


----------



## souljah88 (Feb 22, 2008)

i liked all wallpapers posted up til now


----------



## c3zz4rr (Feb 23, 2008)

i found it on deviant art and its made by jj-anime...very funny and well drawn imo


----------



## pankekas7 (Feb 23, 2008)

Those are cool walpappers


----------



## pankekas7 (Feb 23, 2008)

Later I will upload some too


----------



## darkmagician (Feb 25, 2008)

love the wallpapers


----------



## Naruto_powers (Feb 27, 2008)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Feb 28, 2008)

Great wallpapers. =D


----------



## sori (Feb 28, 2008)

Foretold said:


>



I like them both, but the second is prettier to me


----------



## うちはサスケ (Mar 4, 2008)

wow,great~


----------



## peppy (Mar 5, 2008)

these are all great wallpapers... are you guys members of deviant art?


----------



## S-ClassItachi (Mar 5, 2008)

Akatsuki[/IMG]


----------



## XxMaverickxX (Mar 14, 2008)

I'd like a wallpaper of just the rasengan.


You know, when it starts to spin around a point...with max an arm to hold it.


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Mar 14, 2008)

S-ClassItachi said:


> Akatsuki[/IMG]



Awesome. =D


----------



## Ornina (Mar 15, 2008)

Foretold said:


>



<333 

I love all the other wallpapers posted too.


----------



## SabakuNoAal (Mar 19, 2008)

I made some wallpapers,too. I hope u'd like 'em (=













I wanna specify my Naruto-Gaara wallpapers are dedicated to their awesome friendship only! They have nthin' to do with ship-stuff or smth.​


----------



## watermelon (Mar 23, 2008)

Some of my old wallpapers
sasori and sasuke


----------



## Rooster455 (Mar 30, 2008)

Does anyone have any Tenzou(Yamato) walls? Besides the one w/ the flashlight.


----------



## Bankai Jutsu (Apr 1, 2008)

ENGLISH VERSION


ORIGINAL VERSION 



Rasengan
1440x900


Kakashi
1440x900


Neji
1440x900

[/color]


----------



## Chayanne (Apr 1, 2008)

I found a Yamato/Tenzou wallpaper by accident. I'll look for more. 



*Spoiler*: __ 



_(Artist credit is on the image itself)_




Another!

*Spoiler*: __ 




Artist unkown


----------



## Sushi93 (Apr 2, 2008)

Wow, the wall papers are really good!


----------



## sakurakunoichi (Apr 6, 2008)

watermelon said:


> Some of my old wallpapers
> sasori and sasuke



Sasori and Sasuke are hot


----------



## GraySource (Apr 9, 2008)

*Hi all. New here. Just want to share a wallpaper that I made.*


----------



## Chayanne (Apr 9, 2008)

GraySource said:


> *Hi all. New here. Just want to share a wallpaper that I made.*



God I hate Imageshack. Great Background! It's really cute.


-


New one from me. I drew this one. Two versions hope you like. ;D

Yes both are sized to fit two of _my_ screens. Feel free to use as Desktop background. X3 





Can't see it? Go to my DA Link
(direct link to images 1680  1280)


----------



## Miki Aiko (Apr 9, 2008)

nice wallpapers.


----------



## GraySource (Apr 9, 2008)

Chayanne said:


> God I hate Imageshack. Great Background! It's really cute.
> 
> *Oh, sorry about the imageshack thing. Been using it for a long time. Got used to it I guess.
> 
> Glad you liked the wallpaper.*


----------



## Chayanne (Apr 9, 2008)

GraySource said:


> *Oh, sorry about the imageshack thing. Been using it for a long time. Got used to it I guess.
> 
> Glad you liked the wallpaper.*




No no it's not a problem, it's just I have trouble loading their pages so it takes extra long for me to see images from that site. ;D Awesome background though.


----------



## GraySource (Apr 9, 2008)

Chayanne said:


> No no it's not a problem, it's just I have trouble loading their pages so it takes extra long for me to see images from that site. ;D Awesome background though.



*I see. Thanks again. By the way, love your art at deviant.*


----------



## Chayanne (Apr 9, 2008)

GraySource said:


> *I see. Thanks again. By the way, love your art at deviant.*



Thank you very much :


----------



## SamiWiecieKto (Apr 13, 2008)

Heh new wallpaper I've made...next hopefully on the way (crap with lack of time T_T)
*With quotes:*

*Quoteless:*


--
New one:
First of two wallpaper ideas that came up to my mind about NS - next one will be more detailed, anime style I guess... _O_

*Spoiler*: _some technical stuff etc. about_ 




Anyone wondered what Naruto would done if Sakura would finally became his girlfriend!? =^-^=

It's one of the concepts that were in my mind for some time. ^-^ and today I've decided that I will draw it - using smudge (or whatever it's called in English :/) painting method, in other words without lineart to fill with colour 

Oh and background is inspired by my last to seaside trip 

I hope result is acceptable to view - at last I think it isn't as tragic as it might have been, when we consider that it all was experiment. :/




Link to dA - wallpaper version, size 1024x768 px

...I'm starting to get confused with all those drawing styles I try 

*P.s.: and no Naruto isn't trying to made kill-Sakura-jump... xD* yes it's my poor perspective usage result T_T


----------



## HyugaRules (May 5, 2008)

These are amazing, I never knew how someone does things like this. do you actually draw them or use a pre-made characters and backgrounds.


----------



## Chayanne (May 5, 2008)

HyugaRules said:


> These are amazing, I never knew how someone does things like this. do you actually draw them or use a pre-made characters and backgrounds.



Some of them are Hand drawn fan art from people here (as in they draw it). Others are pre-made from around the net (drawn by someone else) and they make a background to go with it. X3


----------



## evilsonic9999 (May 8, 2008)

Wow those are some nice effects there.


----------



## jenny99 (May 9, 2008)

*nice work>>>*


----------



## Tengui (May 11, 2008)

awesome thanks man


----------



## SamiWiecieKto (May 11, 2008)

Remake comments:
what to say, as I decied to only submit things I would place on my desktop - and actually I was looking up for some cool wallpaper(...)it would be to boring to explain - anyway I opened source file and started to make some "small" changes which results You can see now =^O^=


 1024x768px on dA


----------



## thatlillychix (May 16, 2008)

*wow*

You guys are awesome at this!

I haven't gone through every page, and oh my gosh there's soo many, but I will


----------



## Yokuo (May 27, 2008)

I can't take credit for the original images, only the created background.





Hope you like them


----------



## HyugaRules (May 27, 2008)

hay the neji one does not work.


----------



## Naruchu (May 31, 2008)

Yokuo said:


> I can't take credit for the original images, only the created background.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really like that sasuke one!


----------



## Yokuo (May 31, 2008)

Naruchu said:


> I really like that sasuke one!



Thanks! The Sasuke one is my current background.


----------



## Kazangsta (Jun 4, 2008)

ok im the newest member here so i thought id start off with some fanart of mine. im still pretty noob at photoshop and just made this for my own desktop. 
so heres a wallpaper.... i think its a spoiler though


*Spoiler*: __ 








if u have any suggestions for me how to do a better job in photoshop id gladly welcome them.


----------



## Chayanne (Jun 10, 2008)

New Wallpaper from me.

Naruto Art by: 手裏剣FIGHTER


----------



## Haku (Jun 12, 2008)

wow its been ages, how is everyone and nice wallpapers!


----------



## kanawanaie (Jun 13, 2008)

*My sasuke wallpaper*

Hello i want share my sasuke wallpaper..Just click link below..



Direct download


----------



## Friday (Jun 14, 2008)

Anyone have an awesome Akatsuki wallpaper that includes tobi and the revealed faces of Pein and Konan?


----------



## Avish (Jun 15, 2008)

Haku said:


> wow its been ages, how is everyone and nice wallpapers!



im sure we have the same ideas, how have you been


----------



## Haku (Jun 15, 2008)

Avish said:


> im sure we have the same ideas, how have you been



good i'm glad u remeaber me =D


----------



## Avish (Jun 16, 2008)

Haku said:


> good i'm glad u remeaber me =D



more like how cud i forget >.< lol. Made any new wallpapers recently?


----------



## siyang2 (Jun 19, 2008)

Those are awesome!

This is my FIRST wallpaper


----------



## Suiryuudan (Jun 27, 2008)

Chayanne said:


> New Wallpaper from me.
> 
> Naruto Art by: 手裏剣FIGHTER


I like it, really nice background too


----------



## SamiWiecieKto (Jul 1, 2008)

(full size on dA - 1600x1000 (panoramic))

_O_ _-_ ___ (___ WTH!!!)


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 1, 2008)

Amazing!


----------



## Daitsu (Jul 2, 2008)

Here's one of mine from Sasuke


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 10, 2008)

*          saves            *


----------



## siyang2 (Jul 12, 2008)

Uh....should I say...wrong thread? Or is that an understatement?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 13, 2008)

These are cool.


----------



## Dizzyegg05 (Jul 18, 2008)

siyang2 said:


> Uh....should I say...wrong thread? Or is that an understatement?



Woah, and  i thought *I* made a false start.


----------



## Bnis (Jul 21, 2008)

Sasuke wallpaper.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Jul 23, 2008)

Sick(outstanding) selection of wallpapers! 

Arigatuo!


----------



## Mother (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice stuff, it's very shiny.


----------



## d0mzavaw (Jul 27, 2008)

whoooooo nice


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jul 30, 2008)

Really awesome!!


----------



## ColeCampbell (Aug 5, 2008)

LOL, my first wallpaper


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 5, 2008)

Niiiice! Now i wanna try making one!


----------



## Kairi (Aug 5, 2008)

These are all beautiful..... 
Can someone teach me how to make one?


----------



## saki kage (Aug 6, 2008)

All of them look great, everyone deserves a big


----------



## fan112358 (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow!  All of these are great.  In fact, this thread is one of the main reasons why I joined NF (the other being to respond to an ignorant post).  Anyway, keep up the good work.  Fatinar can you send me those themes?  Also, I read this thread from the very beginning until this point here (in three days) and I'm sad to say that a lot of pearl master's walls have links that no longer work.  Could anyone possibly post those walls?  And what happened to pearl master; he was the best!


----------



## Yokuo (Aug 18, 2008)

Made this Neji Wallpaper a while back. Enjoy!
(It even comes with a spot for Desktop Icons XD)


----------



## Kairi (Aug 18, 2008)

Yokou.....You are amazing


----------



## Yokuo (Aug 19, 2008)

Thank you much, ♥Yachiru-chama♣!!


----------



## hinatafannatic45 (Aug 20, 2008)

elow . . .i am new here . . . .


----------



## hinatafannatic45 (Aug 24, 2008)

yokuo that is so cool....i love it...pek


----------



## KunoichiLouis (Aug 24, 2008)

The neji one is really awesome!


----------



## Willy Wonka (Aug 24, 2008)

i like these wallpapers alot  * wishes there was a zetsu one ._. *


----------



## Chayanne (Aug 29, 2008)

Title: Sai
Artist: Mikutashi


----------



## Euphoria22 (Sep 8, 2008)

I want to share too!!
But too many if i post it here..^^v

Just click the link below,,
Naruto
Sasuke
Sakura
Kakashi
Hinata
Lee
Neji
Jiraiya
Yondaime
Chouji
Shikamaru
AKATSUKI
Sasori
Deidara
Hidan
Kisame
Kakuzu
Konan
Pein
Tobi
Itachi
Zetsu
Gaara
Temari

Hope you like it!
Hee^^


----------



## Yokuo (Sep 8, 2008)

@ KunoichiLouis & hinatafannatic45: Thanks!!!


----------



## Dragumaki (Sep 10, 2008)

sonokoszk said:


> sorry, may I ask....who's this??



he is yondaime.4th hokage.


----------



## Noiteru (Sep 16, 2008)

A Sasuke wallpaper that I did a long time ago...


----------



## Sunagakure Temari (Sep 24, 2008)

Found these online quite a while ago:


----------



## Sunagakure Temari (Sep 24, 2008)

And more:


----------



## sdre (Sep 25, 2008)

Any Anbu wallpapers?


----------



## Yukisame (Sep 28, 2008)

wow, nice wallpapers!: D I like that Sakura picture...^^


----------



## Kairi (Sep 28, 2008)

@Sunagakure:
Lovin that Temari, TsunaNaru and Itachi and Sasuke one <333


----------



## Kalistrata (Sep 29, 2008)

So I'm slogging my way through this thread, trying to find one that might have the jounins, like Kakashi, Asuma, Kurenai, Anko.  Anyone know of a decent wallpaper like that, or be willing to make one?  I'd also take a Kakashi/Anko one as well...those are tough to find!  Not necessarily a clear "pairing" wallpaper with those two, but simply looking badass together or fighting or something.  I'm looking for high quality, not just copy/paste from the anime...something new and exciting!  Doing any or all of those in ANBU would be pretty badass too.  I would pretty much love you forever if I got one or both of those of a quality that I would be PROUD to display on my background.

Summary: Preferably badass jounins (Kakashi, Asuma, Kurenai, Anko) wallpaper, but also would take non-pairing Kakashi/Anko wallpaper. GO GO GO GO


----------



## yamoto (Sep 30, 2008)

these wallpapers r tight


----------



## TatsuBon (Oct 3, 2008)

they're really coolie :3
they look "dynamic"


----------



## SamiWiecieKto (Oct 5, 2008)

Some small Hinata wallpaper I've just drawn - I guess I should draw it more manga/anime-alike :/


----------



## Dman (Oct 11, 2008)

is there a kiba one?if so could they send/direct me to it?


----------



## Fuyuhiko (Oct 15, 2008)

Wow,absolutely awesome work everyone well done I'm going to snag one .


----------



## Jbjy (Oct 24, 2008)

really cool wallpapers!


----------



## minsoo227 (Oct 29, 2008)

first wallpaper 
hope you guys like it



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Espada_Uno (Oct 29, 2008)

cool wallpapers!


----------



## minsoo227 (Oct 29, 2008)

second one


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## kushina710 (Nov 3, 2008)

Kalistrata said:


> So I'm slogging my way through this thread, trying to find one that might have the jounins, like Kakashi, Asuma, Kurenai, Anko.  Anyone know of a decent wallpaper like that, or be willing to make one?  I'd also take a Kakashi/Anko one as well...those are tough to find!  Not necessarily a clear "pairing" wallpaper with those two, but simply looking badass together or fighting or something.  I'm looking for high quality, not just copy/paste from the anime...something new and exciting!  Doing any or all of those in ANBU would be pretty badass too.  I would pretty much love you forever if I got one or both of those of a quality that I would be PROUD to display on my background.
> 
> Summary: Preferably badass jounins (Kakashi, Asuma, Kurenai, Anko) wallpaper, but also would take non-pairing Kakashi/Anko wallpaper. GO GO GO GO




I too would be interested in Asuma or Anbu wallpapers... they seem to be hard to find... anybody with any direct links... ?


----------



## PhotoNinja (Nov 12, 2008)

Not Anbu, sry. But Gaara from part one. 

Here are 3 versions of the same Gaara panel.


----------



## PhotoNinja (Nov 14, 2008)

Kimimaru



I added the extra white around him.

Link to the artist:


----------



## sumita (Nov 18, 2008)

all are Nice wallpaper....Thank you for Sharing here..Thank you for Giving the link smile..


----------



## FunkyBug (Nov 20, 2008)

Find more .

Extensive list of Naruto Wallpapers:
JessicaG Art


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 23, 2008)

*My wallpapers*

Just a few wallpapers i created. Most of them are the same, because i deleted a few elements here and there for those who don't like a busy desktop.


----------



## Yokuo (Nov 23, 2008)

@Kawaii Naruto-kun: I really like the first variation. It's simple, but has a really good message.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 23, 2008)

Looks cool.


----------



## Reaper of the Mist (Nov 26, 2008)

Ir's all good man I love it big time.


----------



## Devid (Nov 29, 2008)

Nice Wallpaper I like all the Wallpaper.The color of the images are good.wonderful work done.thank you for sharing here.


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 4, 2008)

They're cool Naruto-kun


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 4, 2008)

Oops! 

My images where deleted, or i moved them to another folder. Would you like me to fix the broken links? They are just variations of the last wallpaper though. Sorry!


----------



## shabiki27 (Dec 19, 2008)

Anyone know where i can find the naruto manga volumes front pages as wallpapers? (the japanese front page of each naruto manga volume)


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Dec 21, 2008)

um i have somthing but i don't know if it was already posted so here hope you like it


----------



## DattebaYAOI-chan♥ (Dec 21, 2008)

Hurra~! Love-  w  -


----------



## emceeGRENDEL (Dec 23, 2008)

S-ClassItachi said:


> Akatsuki[/IMG]



Set as wallpaper... awesome!


----------



## NSS7 (Dec 23, 2008)

*Namikaze Minato*

Namikaze Minato aka Konoha Yellow Flash wallpaper. Please comment.


----------



## Danz (Dec 30, 2008)

Some cool wallpapers and pcz guys, here are some i have used in the past, and still use now


----------



## hsmith82 (Jan 1, 2009)

looks like something out of FF


----------



## Supaxile (Jan 11, 2009)

One of my first's:


----------



## KujaEx (Jan 13, 2009)

I posted my Naruto Wallpaper already in other threads, but here you can see all once again^^

They have all a big size with over 1500px width or higher...

Sasori Wallpaper 4:3 (my best wallpaper I have done the last time)


Sakura Wallpaper 16:10


Blue Bird Wallpaper 16:10


War & Peace Wallpaper 4:3


Death the Kid Wallpaper (not Naruto, but also a Wallpaper by me ;P )


Here you can see all my wallpapers too:


----------



## Amacchi (Jan 19, 2009)

nice pic yall got here


----------



## Leah (Jan 19, 2009)

All the wallpapers are great!


----------



## ssjchris (Jan 19, 2009)

awesome wallpapers everyone!!!


----------



## Arnk (Jan 21, 2009)

Kalistrata said:


> Summary: Preferably badass jounins (Kakashi, Asuma, Kurenai, Anko) wallpaper, but also would take non-pairing Kakashi/Anko wallpaper. GO GO GO GO



Hmmm... I just started my wallpaper-making, maybe those will do:

Anko, not with Kakashi, but still it's her 



And another badass Konoha Shinobi



edit:
I had to remove my pics from dev, so I've changed links, it shoul be okay now.


----------



## sweetwasabi (Jan 25, 2009)

Anything with Temari?


----------



## LPhawk (Jan 26, 2009)

I made this some time ago from a few different pictures I found.


----------



## darkomen (Jan 27, 2009)

LPhawk said:


> I made this some time ago from a few different pictures I found.


That's an amazing wallpaper, mind if I use it?


----------



## LPhawk (Jan 27, 2009)

darkomen said:


> That's an amazing wallpaper, mind if I use it?


Not at all, I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Major (Jan 29, 2009)

So many awesome wallpapers in here


----------



## SebGrey (Jan 29, 2009)

I agree! And all of them are nice!


----------



## .: )REIRA( :. (Jan 29, 2009)

Great wallpapers ^^


----------



## Superior (Feb 28, 2009)

Anyone have a wallpaper with Madara/Tobi?


----------



## Xabsol (Mar 8, 2009)

Sonokoszk, Thats what I was thinking too..


----------



## will2jaya (Mar 10, 2009)

cool wallpaper.... i like them all ^^


----------



## Pepper (Mar 12, 2009)

Cool wallpapers.


----------



## YarikoShun (Mar 15, 2009)

hey Naruto is verry cool with mangekyou sharingan right?

I do this with adobe photoshop cs2


----------



## YarikoShun (Mar 16, 2009)

Some picture with Naruto:
sasukereborn99
sasukereborn99
sasukereborn99
sasukereborn99


----------



## will2jaya (Mar 20, 2009)

awesome wallpapers....
thx all ^^
keep it up all !!!!!


----------



## Sonya Dawn (Mar 20, 2009)

I made that Gaara wallpaper yesterday when I got bored =]


----------



## Krix (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice wallpapers! <3


----------



## KryptonKnight21 (Mar 23, 2009)

Just a simple wallpaper I made the other night.  Contains spoilers from the newest manga.


----------



## JarenSync (Mar 24, 2009)

This is a Pein wallpaper i worked hard one


----------



## Nekolyte (Mar 27, 2009)

WOW!
These desktops are great!
Thanks everyone to posted! my desktop will be looking great for the next couple of months!


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Mar 27, 2009)

What do we have in widescreen?


----------



## Afgun (Mar 28, 2009)

anyone got any sage naruto or sasuke with snakes wallpapers =p


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Apr 5, 2009)

JarenSync said:


> This is a Pein wallpaper i worked hard one



that's awesome, great work.


----------



## dandyman (Apr 5, 2009)

For some reason the picture won't show...here's a link.
For some reason the picture won't show...here's a link.
Something I made a long time ago.


----------



## numbvir (Apr 9, 2009)

*here r some collection of mine,hope u guys like it*

I own a anime wallpaper,and im a fan of naruto.
here r some collection of mine,hope u guys like it

click on the thumb img to wiew the full sized wallpaper


----------



## kukamoshikamo (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi,
I just painted it yesterday:


----------



## AznSasuke999 (Apr 21, 2009)

These wallpapers are cool thanks =P


----------



## Flexo (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey, just come across this awesome website today ^.^

I'm only up to page 20 but i want to look through them all so far ive seen NO shizune pictures.

I was wondering if someone could do a few or post a few for me?

I can't find many anywhere...

I'd like one when shes in her combat gear... 

Ty for people that help out.


----------



## Chocoholic ♡ (May 25, 2009)

I can barely see few of them ...


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (May 25, 2009)

i love this wallpaper


----------



## RedHead (May 25, 2009)

Amazing


----------



## DarklordMalicious (Jun 14, 2009)

These are really awesome!


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## WheresFooF (Jun 17, 2009)

Recently made this


----------



## jonnyalford (Jun 19, 2009)

Here are a few I found lying around my computer 



















The first wallpaper is my current one


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## yurioh17 (Jun 27, 2009)

*please*

Hi guys.me and my friend are entering a wallpaper contest but for us to win our amv video must be watched a lot.So im asking from one anime fan to another.could you please look a second to our video?
Thank you.
here it is the image.


----------



## narutolover2 (Jun 29, 2009)

numbvir said:


> I own a anime wallpaper,and im a fan of naruto.
> here r some collection of mine,hope u guys like it
> 
> click on the thumb img to wiew the full sized wallpaper



AWSOME STUFF


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 19, 2009)

this

my favorite!


----------



## E t e r n i t y (Jul 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _A SasuSaku wallpaper i made yesterday_ 








meh.


----------



## Hisokaomi (Jul 26, 2009)

Did two...
​
This one is my current wallpaper
​


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## inaricool (Aug 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




MEHHHHHHHHH
NARUTO IS BETTER THAN ONE PIECE


----------



## Usurakontachi (Aug 20, 2009)

My current BG, i just tiled it and it looks nice.


----------



## WindElement (Aug 23, 2009)

*some wallpapers!*


----------



## Senbonzakura (Aug 24, 2009)

These are so cool. l love to see stuff like this. Put more please^_^


----------



## Pyro (Aug 27, 2009)

If I could make a request. Could someone please make me a Avatar and Sig of an older looking Shikamaru or possibly an Anbu Shikamaru? I would really appreciate it if someone could.


----------



## Sup Brah (Aug 28, 2009)

if i could also make a request....
anyone know where i could get 1280 x 800 wp?


----------



## Pyro (Aug 31, 2009)

I dont think anyone is taking requests anymore


----------



## Sena01 (Sep 9, 2009)

very cool wallpapers.


----------



## jjrich (Sep 24, 2009)

*More Naruto Wallpapers*

These wallpapers are amazing.

Any more anime wallpapers...


----------



## ArcticSiren (Sep 30, 2009)

I love all of the wallpapers I would like to say thanks to everyone.


----------



## ROYAL616 (Oct 12, 2009)

thank your for this wahheper ^^


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 19, 2009)

i love from the first one you posted the black adn white of neji is just oroginal


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 20, 2009)

4chan is superior for wallpapers.

Good shit here, though.


----------



## yaro39 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Looking for Akatsuki Background*

Ive looked on google and cant seem to find a good akatsuki background for my laptop, if anyone has seen the akatsuki skin for NF im sort of looking for something similar, can anyone link me?


----------



## Mlafster (Oct 23, 2009)

idk i like this one


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 23, 2009)

yaro39 said:


> Ive looked on google and cant seem to find a good akatsuki background for my laptop, if anyone has seen the akatsuki skin for NF im sort of looking for something similar, can anyone link me?



Why don't you just look in the wallpaper thread we have here.


----------



## Mandala Magic (Oct 31, 2009)

*Three Wallpapers, yay!*

I've recently made a NaruHina wallpaper.  Plus in the spoiler tag there's a Hinata wallpaper and a Sakura & Hinata wallpaper. x3


*Spoiler*: __ 













My dA account is xXmariisa23Xx, so I didn't steal them (in case anyone is suspecting that). I made them myself.


----------



## hidan33 (Nov 7, 2009)

*Naruto HQ Wallpapers Collection Me - 178 Photos*


----------



## hidan33 (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## hidan33 (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## hidan33 (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## hidan33 (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## hidan33 (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## hidan33 (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## hidan33 (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## hidan33 (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## hidan33 (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## hidan33 (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## hidan33 (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## hidan33 (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## hidan33 (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## hidan33 (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## hidan33 (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## hidan33 (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## hidan33 (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## OnlyLexy-Chan!! (Nov 7, 2009)

I see that yoai in there that Uchicest.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Nov 7, 2009)

Will move to wallpaper thread.


----------



## Not Quite Unbiased (Nov 14, 2009)

Sakura's twin sister:


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Note- this is a collection of parts of other images found online, then modified with photoshop.


----------



## ROYAL616 (Dec 2, 2009)

thank u ^^
good bye ^^


----------



## SMooz (Dec 13, 2009)

*NEW Akatsuki Wallpaper!!!!!*

hey i should have made this earlier but..anyways
am new here all the introduction will be in my profile 
i like drawing and Editing Photos on PS ...i still didn't get my scanner nor my wacom *thanks dad*  so i wont be able to post any of my drawings
but as hi wassup gift let me show u a lil wallpaper i made using PS  hope u like it 


just a random akatsuki pic from google and yes i did made a mini version for my signature 
thank you


----------



## kitesforsale (Dec 27, 2009)

ROYAL616 said:


> thank u ^^
> good bye ^^



Thanks all for contributing to this thread. Lots to read in this forum but I like it.


----------



## Nuvola (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey guys, any ANBU Kakashi wallpapers? I've only seen 1 or 2 common ones...


----------



## Mako (Jan 9, 2010)

xXKakashiFanXx said:


> Hey guys, any ANBU Kakashi wallpapers? I've only seen 1 or 2 common ones...



I don't have an ANBU one... but I just recently created a regular Kakashi one.



Anyways I made a Naruto one:


*Spoiler*: __ 








And Akatsuki.



Enjoy!


----------



## Caequitas (Jan 29, 2010)

I finished this one a little while ago. Only took me an hour or so, I had to get the layout right. I hope someone likes it.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Haku (Jan 30, 2010)

Glad to see this page is running good, god its been years since i posted in here!


----------



## NagatoPain (Feb 18, 2010)

*kyuubi naruto wallpaper*

kyuubi naruto wallpaper

Link removed


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Mar 1, 2010)

Is there any Timeskip Kiba Wallpapers floating around?


----------



## PurpleKushmakemeFlash (Apr 1, 2010)

we need narutos master background when he's in Honered Sage mode!! ahhh


----------



## Yaypie (Apr 12, 2010)

Is there a funny fanart page? I love Naruto comics.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Apr 21, 2010)

awww,thanx for those honey^^


----------



## Itazuk<3Rukia (Apr 23, 2010)

Is there any Pein WPs laying around here? 'o'


----------



## FaNe (Apr 25, 2010)

does someone have a Sasuke wallpaper wearing the Akatsuki cloath ?


----------



## Shaikh (May 20, 2010)

*cool naruto pics*

First I take pictures from Naruto series and then I photoshoped them and results are here. There are some more pics
Link removed
If you like them do bookmark this blog because I post new pics every week
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Shaikh (May 20, 2010)

Yaypie said:


> Is there a funny fanart page? I love Naruto comics.


Link removed


----------



## jorikito (May 21, 2010)

Woah, some of these are really awesome!
My backgrounds shuffles through the best ones aallll daaay llooong ;p


----------



## Shaikh (Jun 1, 2010)

*Kyuubi on fire*


----------



## Shaikh (Jun 3, 2010)

*give it a look*


----------



## Niurito (Jun 4, 2010)

another Naruto wallpaper


----------



## Setsuhen (Jun 8, 2010)

nice wallpapers i like the Neji ones, i think i might use one of them XD


----------



## ceejsradx3 (Jun 20, 2010)

there are quite a few beast art works you guys.

Job well done.


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 13, 2010)

very cool wallpapers...too bad many of the amazing ones are too small for my screen D:


----------



## Nightmarish (Jul 15, 2010)

Anyone can redirect me a wallpaper (fanart or manga recolor) with the scene Pein is watching the "moon" he created with Chibaku Tensei on Naruto?

Was probably the best scene of that episode, want it as wallpaper :>


----------



## Lady Nara (Jul 18, 2010)

thanks ^___^


----------



## thekaas (Jul 19, 2010)

Just wanted to share this one with ya





If you have a different screen resolution than these, please let me know


----------



## Taylor (Jul 23, 2010)

I like the second one, the colour is bright.


----------



## Kazangsta (Jul 30, 2010)

a pain wallpaper of mine. hope its not too bad.


----------



## Mheo (Aug 18, 2010)

Kazangsta said:


> a pain wallpaper of mine. hope its not too bad.



that's a good one dude


----------



## DattebaYAOI-chan♥ (Aug 19, 2010)

Kazangsta said:


> a pain wallpaper of mine. hope its not too bad.



I enjoy those colors~!


----------



## LadyOrochimaru47 (Aug 30, 2010)

Can someone please find me a superspecialawesome wallpaper of Hashirama? That would be so cool


----------



## NickxName95 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Really good wallpaper*



Kazangsta said:


> a pain wallpaper of mine. hope its not too bad.



Dude that's like one of the koolest wallpapers ever. It's really epic!


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha901 (Oct 11, 2010)

hahahaha


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Oct 11, 2010)

Kazangsta said:


> a pain wallpaper of mine. hope its not too bad.



Yeah that is pretty sick(:


----------



## Systemize (Oct 14, 2010)

*Naruto and Pein Wallpaper*



Haven't been on here in quite awhile but just finished this wallpaper and thought of here. Hope you like.


----------



## webb415 (Oct 23, 2010)

I made a wallpaper for my laptop (Screen Resolution: 1600 x 900)
So thought i would share with you guys.


----------



## Shaikh (Dec 13, 2010)

*Killer Bee Wallpaper*


view in 1024 x 768​


----------



## The-Phat-Kat (Dec 26, 2010)

good job on  the wallprints


----------



## Nokas234 (Dec 26, 2010)

Kazangsta said:


> a pain wallpaper of mine. hope its not too bad.



Nice work .


----------



## undercoverninja44 (Jan 2, 2011)

wow I love that! i like how all the naruto related words make up the nine



__________________


----------



## Radical Edward (Feb 14, 2011)

That's Great


----------



## Black Swordsman (Mar 13, 2011)

All these wallpapers are wonderful, may i scale them down into signatures? i make alot of Naruto based signatures like, so using good wallpapers is a must.

Great job anyway still, anyone got some Hidan and Konan Wallpapers?


----------



## Black Swordsman (Mar 22, 2011)

This is a 1920x1080p one i made for myself. Anyone is free it use it like. It's pretty huge like, but it fits my 32inch Monitor fine.


----------



## Lightjutsu (Mar 23, 2011)

naruto forcefield/sphere


----------



## Lightjutsu (Mar 23, 2011)

Sweet sakura wallpaper!


----------



## Nisha7654 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Reply*

Keep it up.


----------



## Dragonlord827 (Apr 19, 2011)

Are there any really Big wallpapers out there? I'm talking about 3360/1050

I span my backgrounds over two screens


----------



## DenzelMasterS (May 23, 2011)

Kazangsta said:


> a pain wallpaper of mine. hope its not too bad.



Great job! I like this one.


----------



## Jacket250 (Jun 9, 2011)

Great idea for a thread, great post.....


----------



## Alicia (Jun 11, 2011)

One I made myself for a signature, but it turned out to be too large. I made it on my  HTC Desire using the Picsay pro app.


----------



## Sazzra (Jun 14, 2011)

Is photoshop the best program to use when making backgrounds or is there a better one around?


----------



## Sparrk (Jun 29, 2011)

*..::Naruto on windows 7!::..*

My first post here. ^^ This was the best find for my desktop ^_^.





Had nearly all the characters from the anime!


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Sparrk (Jun 29, 2011)

No problem. I really liked the akatsuki wallpapers.


----------



## NikoruUchiha (Jun 29, 2011)

oh this is nice thanks for the post.


----------



## Sparrk (Jun 30, 2011)

No problem. And looks like there are  too.


----------



## majawar (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice thread guys...Keep sharing the good walls


----------



## I Black Cat I (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey guys, any chance that anyone's seen the new Shippuuden ending and made wallpapers of the awesome pictures in it? D


----------



## Esmeray (Jul 20, 2011)

^


----------



## WaveyMali (Jul 20, 2011)

Hmmmm visit


----------



## Esmeray (Jul 20, 2011)

Doesn't exist


----------



## hutna (Sep 28, 2011)

Posted this on my website:


(Click the image to go to the site)

You can find a size for just about any monitor/tv possible, and there are even pairing versions for your iPhone/Android Phone/Smartphone.

We got a bunch of other Naruto related content; check it out!


----------



## Sinoka (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Konohacowboy (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## francisdumas (Oct 30, 2011)

*Rock Lee*

The beautiful green beast of the village hidden in the leafs!


----------



## krazyc1414 (Nov 7, 2011)

this is so damn cool. instantly became my new desktop.


----------



## Shaikh (Dec 11, 2011)

*Shippuden Wallpapers*

Naruto on top of Konoha

*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## goobmeister (Dec 11, 2011)

hutna said:


> Posted this on my website:
> 
> 
> (Click the image to go to the site)
> ...



It's missing Sasuke or I'd love this!  Since it came from the anime I can't really blame you for leaving the Sauce out.


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 19, 2012)

1200x755


----------



## krazyc1414 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hivt82 said:


> 1200x755



is there a higher resolution for this one??


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 8, 2012)

We've seen plenty of fanart with sauce' having a harem, dont recall ever seeing naruto paired up with more then 2 girls at a time.

So here's something i just found.


----------



## troll face (Apr 1, 2012)

it is final fantasy [cloud]


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 1, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

